#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Существует ли свободный выбор?

## Антончик

Собственно вопрос возник в процессе обсуждения в одной из тем.
Обусловлено ли "совсем всё" сугубо кармой, и выбора никакого нет, или же кармой обусловлена текущая ситуация, и при этом есмь выбор, а что же в этой ситуации делать.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (14.09.2014), Алик (12.09.2014), Влад К (12.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

Антон, сначала надо тогда опрос провести, "Что такое выбор?"

Потому что если выбирать между яблоком и арбузом - то выбора тут нет, это разные фрукты.
Это такой же "выбор" как между "поехать на дачу или чтобы оторвали голову".
А если между арбузом и арбузом - то выбора тоже нет, потому что это одно и то же.

----------

Алик (12.09.2014), Антон Соносон (12.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Говоря языком праджня пармиты, нет ни выбора, ни отсутствия выбора! )
Но если вкратце, и с практической точки зрения, то выбор есть.

Не всё в этом мире зависит от закона каммы. Каммический закон, несмотря на его важность, является лишь одним из 24 причинных условий (паччайя), описанных в Абхидхамме. Например, камма не является единственным определителем текущего состояния ума и намеренного (волевого) действия, которое создаёт новую камму. Будда говорил, что если бы это было так, то, например, преступник всегда оставался бы преступником (т.е. негативные поступки создавали бы негативную камму, что формировала бы негативные состояния ума и неблагие волевые намерения, которые в свою очередь опять создавали бы негативную камму и так далее...).




> Монахи! Отбросьте неумелые качества. Есть возможность отбросить неумелые качества. Если бы не было возможности отбросить неумелые качества, то я бы не говорил вам поступить так… но поскольку неумелые качества можно отбросить, то так я и говорю вам… Более того, если бы отбрасывание этих неблагих качеств не вело бы к благополучию, но вело бы к страданию, то я не говорил бы вам: «Монахи! Отбросьте неумелые качества!». Но поскольку отбрасывание неблагих качеств ведёт к благу и счастью, то я говорю вам: «Монахи! Отбросьте неумелые качества».
> 
> Монахи! Развивайте умелые качества. Есть возможность развить умелые качества. Если бы не было возможности развить умелые качества, то я не говорил бы вам поступать так… но поскольку умелые качества можно развить, то так я и говорю вам… Более того, если бы развитие этих благих качеств не вело бы к благополучию, но вело бы к страданию, то я не говорил бы вам: «Монахи! Развивайте умелые качества». Но поскольку развитие благих качеств ведёт к благу и счастью, то я говорю вам: «Монахи! Развивайте умелые качества!».


(с)

----------

Joy (13.09.2014), Алик (12.09.2014), Альбина (13.09.2014), Антончик (12.09.2014), Йен (12.09.2014), Нико (12.09.2014), Пема Дролкар (12.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (01.11.2014), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Антон, сначала надо тогда опрос провести, "Что такое выбор?"
> 
> Потому что если выбирать между яблоком и арбузом - то выбора тут нет, это разные фрукты.
> Это такой же "выбор" как между "поехать на дачу или чтобы оторвали голову".
> А если между арбузом и арбузом - то выбора тоже нет, потому что это одно и то же.


если у меня есть яблоко и арбуз, и я думаю что из них съесть - то выбор есть между этими вариантами. Я могу выбрать и съесть арбуз, а могу выбрать и съесть яблоко. В этом выбор.

----------

Нико (12.09.2014), Савелов Александр (05.12.2014), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> если у меня есть яблоко и арбуз, и я думаю что из них съесть - то выбор есть между этими вариантами. Я могу выбрать и съесть арбуз, а могу выбрать и съесть яблоко. В этом выбор.


 Вам могут в принципе нравится только арбузы - тогда выбор сделан уже давно.
В случае, если Вы одинаково относитесь к яблокам и арбузам, все равно, Вы выбираете одно из двух благодаря какому-то критерию.
А если у Вас есть внутренний критерий, то одно из двух заведомо по нему проигрывает и в выборе не участвует.
Если же критерия нет, и Вы выбираете случайно (подкидывая монетку) - то это тоже не осознанный выбор.

Где выбор?

----------


## Neroli

> А если у Вас есть внутренний критерий, то одно из двух заведомо по нему проигрывает и в выборе не участвует.


А если я сознательно попру против своего внутреннего критерия, и выберу арбуз, хотя всегда предпочитала яблоки?

----------


## Антончик

> Вам могут в принципе нравится только арбузы - тогда выбор сделан уже давно.
> В случае, если Вы одинаково относитесь к яблокам и арбузам, все равно, Вы выбираете одно из двух благодаря какому-то критерию.
> А если у Вас есть внутренний критерий, то одно из двух заведомо по нему проигрывает и в выборе не участвует.
> Если же критерия нет, и Вы выбираете случайно (подкидывая монетку) - то это тоже не осознанный выбор.
> 
> Где выбор?


Вы перечислили несколько механизмов делания выбора и после этого говорите что самого выбора нет? )))))

----------

Рэлпей (25.03.2015), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Антон, сначала надо тогда опрос провести, "Что такое выбор?"
> 
> Потому что если выбирать между яблоком и арбузом - то выбора тут нет, это разные фрукты.
> Это такой же "выбор" как между "поехать на дачу или чтобы оторвали голову".
> А если между арбузом и арбузом - то выбора тоже нет, потому что это одно и то же.


И вообще форума нет. Ведь выбрать между форумом и социальной сетью, то и этого выбора нет, ведь это всего лишь разные сайты.
Этого ответа здесь нет.
И выбора у вас тоже нет, прочитать это или нет, ведь вы уже прочитали.
 :Wink: 

Фил, вы замечаете, что бред несёте? Или бреда тоже нет, поскольку это всего лишь еще одна иллюзия?  :Cool:

----------

Neroli (12.09.2014), Vladiimir (04.11.2014), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Йен

Все явления пусты, так что в любом случае выбираешь пустоту ))

----------


## Фил

> Вы перечислили несколько механизмов делания выбора и после этого говорите что самого выбора нет? )))))


Слово "выбор" в данном случае означает механистический акт (взять яблоко в руку)
Не хватает слов в русском языке, поэтому приходится одним и тем же словом обозначать противоположные понятия.

----------


## Фил

> А если я сознательно попру против своего внутреннего критерия, и выберу арбуз, хотя всегда предпочитала яблоки?


Если потом анализировать, то выяснится, что Вы выбрали арбуз на основании чего-то.
Например, на основании того, чтобы назло мне показать, что выбор - есть.

Если же основания не было - значит выбор был случайный, и Вы вообще тут ни при чем.

----------


## Антончик

> Если потом анализировать, то выяснится, что Вы выбрали арбуз на основании чего-то.
> Например, на основании того, чтобы назло мне показать, что выбор - есть.
> 
> Если же основания не было - значит выбор был случайный, и Вы вообще тут ни при чем.


Ну да, при этом в одном случае выбор специальный, а в другом случайный. Как их "специальность" или "случайность" доказывает их же отсутствие? )
В одном примере *выбор был* намеренным, в другом примере *выбор был* случайным. И-и-и-и??

----------


## Фил

> И вообще форума нет. Ведь выбрать между форумом и социальной сетью, то и этого выбора нет, ведь это всего лишь разные сайты.
> Этого ответа здесь нет.
> И выбора у вас тоже нет, прочитать это или нет, ведь вы уже прочитали.
> 
> 
> Фил, вы замечаете, что бред несёте? Или бреда тоже нет, поскольку это всего лишь еще одна иллюзия?


Бред получается, потому что мы пытаемся прыгнуть выше головы.
Бред - это совмещение сновидений и реальности, т.е. двух разных планов существования.
Конечно, при попытке осмыслить что-то запредельное будет получаться то, что называется словом - бред.

Если получается что-то логичное и понятное - значит Вы находитесь в рамках все той же исходной замкнутой системы, просто переставили местами слагаемые.
Было 1+8+9+1+5+4+3, а стало 1+1+3+4+5+8+9, что лично для Вас кажется - красивее.

----------


## Антончик

В силу причин у меня может оказаться только яблоко, и тогда не будет выбора между яблоком и арбузом, в силу других причин, может быть и яблоко и арбуз, и тогда я смогу выбрать, на основании каких-то причин тот или иной вариант.

То есть выбор - это процесс в уме, когда в уме есть какие-то варианты действий, и происходит волевой выбор какого-то из таких вариантов.
Скажите, происходит ли такой процесс в умах существ или не происходит? Бывает такое? Или такого никогда не бывает?

----------


## Фил

> Ну да, при этом в одном случае выбор специальный, а в другом случайный. Как их "специальность" или "случайность" доказывает их же отсутствие? )
> В одном примере *выбор был* намеренным, в другом примере *выбор был* случайным. И-и-и-и??


Если случайный - то это не Ваш выбор. 
Это "выбор монетки" если так можно выразится (условно)
Если специальный - то Вы выбираете не их двух альтернатив, а Вы просто забираете себе одну единственную альтернативу. 
Т.е. это безальтернативный выбор, как при голосовании в СССР. 
Забавно, в СССР это тоже называлось "выборы" и ни у кого сомнения не вызывало, что они действительно "выбирают" 1 из 1.

----------


## Аурум

> Бред получается, потому что мы пытаемся прыгнуть выше головы.
> Бред - это совмещение сновидений и реальности, т.е. двух разных планов существования.
> Конечно, при попытке осмыслить что-то запредельное будет получаться то, что называется словом - бред.
> 
> Если получается что-то логичное и понятное - значит Вы находитесь в рамках все той же исходной замкнутой системы, просто переставили местами слагаемые.
> Было 1+8+9+1+5+4+3, а стало 1+1+3+4+5+8+9, что лично для Вас кажется - красивее.


Вот к чему вы клоните-то? Игры с логикой и полярностями?

----------

Vladiimir (04.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> В силу причин у меня может оказаться только яблоко, и тогда не будет выбора между яблоком и арбузом, в силу других причин, может быть и яблоко и арбуз, и тогда я смогу выбрать, на основании каких-то причин тот или иной вариант.
> 
> То есть выбор - это процесс в уме, когда в уме есть какие-то варианты действий, и происходит волевой выбор какого-то из таких вариантов.
> Скажите, происходит ли такой процесс в умах существ или не происходит? Бывает такое? Или такого никогда не бывает?


Если у Вас есть причина выбрать яблоко, то у Вас уже нет выбора. 
У арбуза нет шансов, потому что у него нет причины, чтобы Вы его выбрали.

----------


## Фил

> Вот к чему вы клоните-то? Игры с логикой и полярностями?


Я даже не знал, что я к этому клоню!
Так, мысли вслух.
А что это?

----------


## Neroli

> Вы перечислили несколько механизмов делания выбора и после этого говорите что самого выбора нет? )))))


Ну потому что какие-то механизмы задействует аллах, какие-то карма. Чего уж там))
Интересно, это способ уйти от ответственности за свою жизнь или что-то другое?

----------


## Аурум

> Я даже не знал, что я к этому клоню!
> Так, мысли вслух.
> А что это?


Да хотел понять вас, вот и уточняю. Ведь чтобы участвовать в дискуссии надо понимать собеседника.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Давайте еще пример. Водитель сбивает пешехода. У него два варианта, остаться на месте ДТП или уехать. Скажете что у него нет выбора? Или выбор иллюзорен? Любой из двух поступков подразумевает решение-выбор.  Да, выбор будет обусловлен и/или страхом, совестью, знанием закона и т.п. Но кубический сантиметр свободы заключается в том, что можно выбрать чем именно обусловиться.


Снова иллюзия  :Smilie: 

Пешеход - сбит.



Простите , за мой тон, что-то по-осени опция "гуру" включаться стала  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Фил (13.09.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Отказ делать выбор - тоже выбор Мы запутаемся


Да запутаемся , т.к. упрёмся в слова  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Альбина (13.09.2014), Пема Дролкар (14.09.2014), Фил (13.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Давайте еще пример. Водитель сбивает пешехода. У него два варианта, остаться на месте ДТП или уехать. Скажете что у него нет выбора? Или выбор иллюзорен? Любой из двух поступков подразумевает решение-выбор.  Да, выбор будет обусловлен и/или страхом, совестью, знанием закона и т.п. Но кубический сантиметр свободы заключается в том, что можно выбрать чем именно обусловиться.


Все условия сводятся к существованию, появлению Я, а это не выбирают.

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Альбина (14.09.2014), Шавырин (13.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

Ну это же так клево, чувствовать что выбора нет .  Свободный ум всегда сделает правильный выбор. А если учесть ,что задачу он сам себе задает, то и решение этой задачи  он тоже знает. :Smilie:  Но зачем-то предлагает решить . :EEK!:

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014), Шавырин (13.09.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну это же так клево, чувствовать что выбора нет .  Свободный ум всегда сделает правильный выбор. А если учесть ,что задачу он сам себе задает, то и решение этой задачи  он тоже знает. Но зачем-то предлагает решить .


Подозреваю , что именно для того ,что бы и обозначить это самое "Я" которое и заинтересованно более всего в "свободе выбора"  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (13.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне кажется, что вовсе неважно - есть выбор или нет, а важно, что полезнее думать. Если думать, что выбора нет - а все все равно случится, как оно должно, то можно, в принципе, ничего и не делать :Smilie:  А это приведет только к усугублению неблагого.

----------


## Альбина

> =Пема Дролкар;679918]Мне кажется, что вовсе неважно - есть выбор или нет, а важно, что полезнее думать. Если думать, что выбора нет - а все все равно случится, как оно должно, то можно, в принципе, ничего и не делать А это приведет только к усугублению неблагого.


Так случается все с вашим же  и участием . Вы  сами приводили НН про то,что "внутренее состояние -это ваша объективная реальность . Нет грани между реальностью и вами, вы и так все уже сделали , и делаете и будете делать . (имхо). ЕЕ (реальность) за вас ведь никто не делает.  Куда еще тут выбор засунуть?  Выбрать, то что вы уже и так выбрали?  Это уже игры разума начинаются .

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Подозреваю , что именно для того ,что бы и обозначить это самое "Я" которое и заинтересованно более всего в "свободе выбора"


Именно так оно и есть:

“And why do we say "Great Nirvana"? As there is the Great Self, we speak of "Great Nirvana". As Nirvana is selflessness [i.e. non-ego] and Great Sovereignty” “[i.e. great freedom from all restrictions; unlimited autonomy; the ability to do as one wills], we speak of ’the Great Self’.
------------
Отчего говорится «Великая нирвана»? Поскольку Нирвана безсамостна и *обладает Великой Самовластностью* (то есть свободой независимо действовать по своему выбору), *говорится о Великой Самости.*

These ordinary people generate false views in succession from one on to the other. In order to eliminate such false views, the Tathagata reveals and discourses on the non-existence of a self ... Noble Son, the True Self that the Tathagata expounds today is called the Buddha-dhatu [Buddha-Nature].
-------------
Заурядные люди производят ложные воззрения, передавая их один другому. Для устранения этих ложных взглядов Татхагата [прежде] раскрыл и проповедал несуществование самости ... Сын благого рода, *Подлинная Самость, о которой Татхагата проповедует ныне, именуется Будда-дхату (Природа будды)*.

Махаянская сутра о великой нирване
The Mahayana Mahaparinirvana Sutra

----------

Aion (14.09.2014), Neroli (14.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Именно так оно и есть:
> 
> “And why do we say "Great Nirvana"? As there is the Great Self, we speak of "Great Nirvana". As Nirvana is selflessness [i.e. non-ego] and Great Sovereignty” “[i.e. great freedom from all restrictions; unlimited autonomy; the ability to do as one wills], we speak of ’the Great Self’.
> ------------
> Отчего говорится «Великая нирвана»? Поскольку Нирвана безсамостна и *обладает Великой Самовластностью* (то есть свободой независимо действовать по своему выбору), *говорится о Великой Самости.*
> 
> These ordinary people generate false views in succession from one on to the other. In order to eliminate such false views, the Tathagata reveals and discourses on the non-existence of a self ... Noble Son, the True Self that the Tathagata expounds today is called the Buddha-dhatu [Buddha-Nature].
> -------------
> Заурядные люди производят ложные воззрения, передавая их один другому. Для устранения этих ложных взглядов Татхагата [прежде] раскрыл и проповедал несуществование самости ... Сын благого рода, *Подлинная Самость, о которой Татхагата проповедует ныне, именуется Будда-дхату (Природа будды)*.
> ...


Чего-то то ли перевод какой-то, то ли я вообще ничего не понимаю.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чего-то то ли перевод какой-то, то ли я вообще ничего не понимаю.


Все тут в порядке с переводом, просто именно в этой сутре наиболее радикально выражено провозвестие Третьего поворота.

----------

Aion (14.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Мне кажется, что вовсе неважно - есть выбор или нет, а важно, что полезнее думать. Если думать, что выбора нет - а все все равно случится, как оно должно, то можно, в принципе, ничего и не делать А это приведет только к усугублению неблагого.


В принципе можно ничего не делать и если выбор есть.
Это из серии "если Бога нет, то все дозволено?".

Кстати, именно в этом ошибочно обвиняли скептиков. Дескать если у них нет мнения- то они должны ничего не делать. На что скептики (Пиррон, Тимон)  возражали, что они УЖЕ делают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2014)

----------


## Амир

> Собственно вопрос возник в процессе обсуждения в одной из тем.
> Обусловлено ли "совсем всё" сугубо кармой, и выбора никакого нет, или же кармой обусловлена текущая ситуация, и при этом есмь выбор, а что же в этой ситуации делать.


Можно сказать так, что у нас есть выбор на каком уровне наличия выбора находиться  :Smilie: . Т.е. мы можем находиться на уровне полностью обусловленном внешними условиями, как инфузория-туфелька, а можем на полностью не обусловленном уровне просветлённого, а можем как сейчас находиться в частично обусловленном состоянии. Выбор духовного пути и является выбором в направлении меньшей обусловленности.

----------


## Neroli

> . У Вас ,Нероли ,с выбором разногласия и  несостыковки, у меня че-то с осознанностью тоже какие-то противоречия.


У меня не с выбором разногласия и несотыковки, а с теми кто полагает, что выбора нет. С Вами, например. А с выбором у меня все в порядке.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Снова иллюзия 
> 
> Пешеход - сбит.


Ну слушайте... Вопрос не выборе сбивать пешехода или нет, а в том что происходит, когда он уже сбит. 
Ответите мне ДА или НЕТ на простой вопрос: После того как водитель сбил пешехода и понимает это, есть ли у него выбор остановиться или уехать с места ДТП или у него такого выбора нет? Просто ДА или НЕТ?




> Простите , за мой тон, что-то по-осени опция "гуру" включаться стала


Ну у вас ведь нет выбора что у вас там включается. Хорошо, что не сексуальный маньяк.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну это же так клево, чувствовать что выбора нет .  Свободный ум всегда сделает правильный выбор. А если учесть ,что задачу он сам себе задает, то и решение этой задачи  он тоже знает. Но зачем-то предлагает решить .


Да, это очень клево. Вчера дождь был в Подмосковье вечером, и все лягушки повыпрыгивали на дорогу (я и раньше такое явление наблюдала, видимо дело в теплом асфальте), конечно очень клево было бы думать, что я их давлю своей машиной и выбора у меня нет, но выбор был: остановится на обочине и подождать полчаса. Вот так. 
Кстати, вы тут тоже утверждается, что выбор есть, просто за вас его якобы делает кто-то другой. Свободный ум какой-то. Это как инстинкт у животных?

----------


## Фил

Я придумал еще вариант объяснения на пальцах  :Smilie: 

Все таки разговоры об абсолютной равнозначности 2-й альтернативы и свободном выборе 1-й - это лукавство, поскольку мы существуем в однонаправленной стреле времени и проверить это никак не можем, можем только говорить на эту тему post factum.

О свободном выборе можно будет говорить, когда изобретут машину времени и мы сможем переместится в прошлое и сделать выбор еще раз.
Если в этом случае мы выберем вариант 2, тогда можно будет говорить о свободном выборе.
Посудите сами, если вы возвращаетесь в прошлое и выбираете опять вариант 1, то значит вариант 2 это не конкурент, вообще-то. Так, какой-то фикус в углу.

Однако такой свободный выбор приводит к катастрофической безответственности, поскольку нет нужды выбирать и можно вернуться и все переиграть заново.
Другая проблема, обычно под свободный выбор отводят какие-то значительные антропологические события, типа "женится или наняться матросом на корабль?"

Но вообще то "выборы" происходят каждое мгновение, от почесать себе голову до подумать какую-то мысль.
И если в физическом мире, возможно, этих "выборов" конечное количество, то в области ума вариантов мыслей - неограниченно.

В случае наличия свободного выбора (и возможности путешествия в прошлое!) мы должны будем последовательно перебрать бесконечное количество вариантов этого самого выбора, а это - невозможно.

Это состояние какого-то стазиса или смерти сознания в произвольно выбранной точке.
По сути, это вечное существование того-же христианства.
Причем праведники попадут в "рай", грешники - в "ад", но здесь нет никакой оценки. Скажем так, праведники и так попадут в рай, а грешники - хотят попасть в ад. Ад и рай используются в общественных целях для создания иллюзии свободного выбора, а по сути - когнитивного диссонанса, выступающего в качестве предохранителя от распада социума.

Не думаю, что Будда имел в виду тоже-самое, тем более и другие источники (Тилопа) указывают на обратное.
Но похоже, что люди в массе не могут жить без универсального надежного референта, будь то Бог, Логос, Карма, Исторический Материализм или бог знает что еще можно выдумать, чтобы оправдать свое существование (именно существование, а не - бытие)

----------


## Neroli

> Подозреваю , что именно для того ,что бы и обозначить это самое "Я" которое и заинтересованно более всего в "свободе выбора"


Я может быть заинтересовано в правде о устройстве реальности, почему нет?

----------


## Neroli

> Все условия сводятся к существованию, появлению Я, а это не выбирают.


Кстати, Фил, вы тоже ответите, пожалуйста, на мой вопрос сообщении 234, да или нет?

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну слушайте... Вопрос не выборе сбивать пешехода или нет, а в том что происходит, когда он уже сбит. 
> Ответите мне ДА или НЕТ на простой вопрос: После того как водитель сбил пешехода и понимает это, есть ли у него выбор остановиться или уехать с места ДТП или у него такого выбора нет? Просто ДА или НЕТ?


ДА или НЕТ ответить не получится. 
Это не Булева арифметика. 
С помощью анализа реальность разобрать на запчасти нельзя.

В очень общих чертах (и к это фразе можно будет прицепиться и начать ее дербанить в разные стороны, я это понимаю),
так вот, в общих чертах можно сказать, что водитель уже знает, что он будет делать, когда собьет этого пешехода, причем задолго до того, как получить водительские права.

----------


## Фил

> Я может быть заинтересовано в правде о устройстве реальности, почему нет?


Пока анатомы выскрывали трупы, было много чего непонятно об устройстве организмов, до той поры, пока они не стали делать вивисекции.
Вскрывать живых лягушек, мышей. Только так можно понять реальное функционирование органов.
А потом Дядя Йозеф (Менгеле) делал вивисекции живых детей, беременных женщин, взрослых людей. 

В случае с реальностью, мы даже вивисекцию сделать не можем, потому что мы - внутри нее.

----------


## Neroli

> ДА или НЕТ ответить не получится.


Поздравляю, Вы поделили на ноль!

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> В очень общих чертах (и к это фразе можно будет прицепиться и начать ее дербанить в разные стороны, я это понимаю),
> так вот, в общих чертах можно сказать, что водитель уже знает, что он будет делать, когда собьет этого пешехода, причем задолго до того, как получить водительские права.


Т.е. Он свой выбор сделал заранее?

----------


## Фил

> Поздравляю, Вы поделили на ноль!


Ну а теперь Ваш "выбор" (хи-хи  :Smilie:  )
Считать это очередным бредом или отправной точкой для переоценки ценностей.

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. Он свой выбор сделал заранее?


Да нет же  :Smilie: 
Ну хватит фразу на запчасти разбирать, она сдохнет и протухнет, как только Вы надрез сделаете и ничего не останется от того, что было.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. Он свой выбор сделал заранее?


Му

----------


## Neroli

> Ну а теперь Ваш "выбор" (хи-хи  )
> Считать это очередным бредом или отправной точкой для переоценки ценностей.


Расскажите мне про возможности этого моего выбора? )))

----------


## Neroli

> Му


Вы выбор "слиться" сейчас сделали или еще когда на БФ регистрировались?))

----------


## Фил

> Расскажите мне про возможности этого моего выбора? )))


Я не знаю.
Вы сами все прекрасно знаете.

----------


## Фил

> Вы выбор "слиться" сейчас сделали или еще когда на БФ регистрировались?))


Я не сливаюсь. 
Я - здесь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В случае с реальностью, мы даже вивисекцию сделать не можем, потому что мы - внутри нее.


Можем, только для начала вскрывать надо свой собственный ум. А там глядишь и до других дело дойдет.

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Я не сливаюсь. 
> Я - здесь.


Все, я утомилась)) т.к. выбор никто кроме меня себе позволить тут не может, выберу ка я что-нибудь попродуктивнее)) Чао какао)

----------

Сергей Хос (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Можем, только для начала вскрывать надо свой собственный ум. А там глядишь и до других дело дойдет.


Вашими б устами - да мёд пить!

----------


## Алик

"Иллюзия в мире иллюзий 100% реальна". Иллюзорному эго не докажешь, что все, что оно делает - тоже иллюзия. Для него все, что оно делает, так же реально,  как и оно само :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

Да Сергей.
Как Вы собираетесь вскрывать свой ум, и уж тем более чужой, если все отличие реальности от сна в интерсубъективной инвариантности (т.е. реально то, что видят также другие, а не только Вы) ?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В принципе можно ничего не делать и если выбор есть.
> Это из серии "если Бога нет, то все дозволено?".
> 
> Кстати, именно в этом ошибочно обвиняли скептиков. Дескать если у них нет мнения- то они должны ничего не делать. На что скептики (Пиррон, Тимон)  возражали, что они УЖЕ делают.


Я и утверждаю, что ничего не делать - это тоже выбор. Боюсь, что скептики Пиррон и Тимон не стремились становиться Буддами.

Учение будды состоит именно в выборе благих действий и уклонении от неблагих. Есть разные уровни, но все равно нужно совершать конкретные действия в направлении ухода от страдания и неведенья. 

Вы считаете, от неведенья можно уйти ничего не делая вообще с собственным умом? Тоесть, сам собой пробудишься?

----------


## Альбина

> У меня не с выбором разногласия и несотыковки, а с теми кто полагает, что выбора нет. С Вами, например. А с выбором у меня все в порядке.


Ну тогда все нормально.) Больше пищи для размышлений не дадим)).  (это шутка конечно). А какие могут быть между нами разногласия?- у вас есть выбор , у меня нет . По-моему-никаких. :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы считаете, от неведенья можно уйти ничего не делая вообще с собственным умом? Тоесть, сам собой пробудишься?


Тоже можно.

----------


## Альбина

> =Neroli;679942]]Да, это очень клево. Вчера дождь был в Подмосковье вечером, и все лягушки повыпрыгивали на дорогу (я и раньше такое явление наблюдала, видимо дело в теплом асфальте), конечно очень клево было бы думать, что я их давлю своей машиной и выбора у меня нет, но выбор был: остановится на обочине и подождать полчаса. Вот так. 
> ]


Вот и не так . :Smilie:  Нероли. которая может давить лягушек в тот момент просто не было  и нет . В принципе нет такой Нероли которая давит лягушек. Вы если себе этот образ примериваете, то для того,чтобы утвердиться в вашем настоящем "истинном"  состоянии  т.е.как вы себя видите.     Ну попробуйте их подавить теперь , после того ,что вы поняли, что их давить -не в вашей природе. Какой тут выбор ? сделали все согласно своей природе в данную секунду.

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тоже можно.


Кому именно? Будде в последней жизни перед пробуждением?

Че-та мануалы говорят совершенно о другом. Давайте Вы мне скажете сразу, как - и я не буду тогда всякой буддийской ерундой заниматься. Только, чтобы не мгновение ригпа, а чтоб постоянное всеведенье. А то я не играю :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> ВЯ и утверждаю, что ничего не делать - это тоже выбор. Боюсь, что скептики Пиррон и Тимон не стремились становиться Буддами.
> 
> Учение будды состоит именно в выборе благих действий и уклонении от неблагих. Есть разные уровни, но все равно нужно совершать конкретные действия в направлении ухода от страдания и неведенья. 
> 
> Вы считаете, от неведенья можно уйти ничего не делая вообще с собственным умом? Тоесть, сам собой пробудишься?


 :Facepalm:  :Cry:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm: 

На колу мочало - начинай сначала!  :Facepalm: 

И это  ответ на сообщение, что скептиков понимали неправильно!   :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> и я не буду тогда всякой буддийской ерундой заниматься.


Ерундой не надо никакой заниматься.
Ни буддийской, ни научной, ни христианской, ни философской, ни математической....

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Альбина (14.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кому именно? Будде в последней жизни перед пробуждением?
> 
> Че-та мануалы говорят совершенно о другом. Давайте Вы мне скажете сразу, как - и я не буду тогда всякой буддийской ерундой заниматься. Только, чтобы не мгновение ригпа, а чтоб постоянное всеведенье. А то я не играю


Кому-то можно. Существ бесконечное множество. В буддизме есть множество мануалов для них всех.

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014), Нико (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну слушайте... Вопрос не выборе сбивать пешехода или нет, а в том что происходит, когда он уже сбит. 
> Ответите мне ДА или НЕТ на простой вопрос: После того как водитель сбил пешехода и понимает это, есть ли у него выбор остановиться или уехать с места ДТП или у него такого выбора нет? Просто ДА или НЕТ?


По действующим ПДД водитель обязан остановиться.

Стало быть, выбора у него нет.

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> На колу мочало - начинай сначала! 
> 
> И это  ответ на сообщение, что скептиков понимали неправильно!


Кстати, о скептиках. У меня стойкое ощущение, что слепой несет безногого :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :EEK!: 

Да КАКАЯ РАЗНИЦА ВООБЩЕ??? Главное, чтобы у тебя самого это действовало.

----------


## Нико

Я перестала понимать уже, о чём тут спорят :Frown:

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> По действующим ПДД водитель обязан остановиться.
> 
> Стало быть, выбора у него нет.


Кроме ПДД, есть ещё УК согласно которому человек за нарушение закона должен понести наказание. Человек, в принципе может сделать выбор в пользу нарушения закона.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да Сергей.
> Как Вы собираетесь вскрывать свой ум, и уж тем более чужой, если все отличие реальности от сна в интерсубъективной инвариантности (т.е. реально то, что видят также другие, а не только Вы) ?


Тут просто надо правильно понимать, что есть относительная, а что - абсолютная истина.
Образы и представления, существующие в уме, относятся к категории "рупа", поэтому они, как и любой другой объект, вполне наблюдаемы в собственном уме, а при некоторой тренировке - и в чужом также.
А вот у-как-таковой (тиб. sems nyid), как свой, так и чужой, он не подлежит наблюдению. Поэтому и говорится: даже будды не видят ум.

Что касается собственно интерсубъективной инвариантности, то тут не следует забывать, что все образное объектное восприятие строится согласно карме, а кармическое видение существ одной локи сходно. Поэтому мы сходно воспринимаем как свои субъективные, "внутренние", так и квази-объективные, "внешние" образы. Существа же иной локи воспринимают соответствующий референт (основу для обозначения) иначе. Например, наша вода для дэвов - амрита.
Будда же, как неподвластный карме, видит вещи одновременно "никак" с позиции мудрости и "всяко" с позиции сострадания.

----------

Крымский (04.11.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Именно так оно и есть:
> 
> “And why do we say "Great Nirvana"? As there is the Great Self, we speak of "Great Nirvana". As Nirvana is selflessness [i.e. non-ego] and Great Sovereignty” “[i.e. great freedom from all restrictions; unlimited autonomy; the ability to do as one wills], we speak of ’the Great Self’.
> ------------
> Отчего говорится «Великая нирвана»? Поскольку Нирвана безсамостна и *обладает Великой Самовластностью* (то есть свободой независимо действовать по своему выбору), *говорится о Великой Самости.*
> 
> These ordinary people generate false views in succession from one on to the other. In order to eliminate such false views, the Tathagata reveals and discourses on the non-existence of a self ... Noble Son, the True Self that the Tathagata expounds today is called the Buddha-dhatu [Buddha-Nature].
> -------------
> Заурядные люди производят ложные воззрения, передавая их один другому. Для устранения этих ложных взглядов Татхагата [прежде] раскрыл и проповедал несуществование самости ... Сын благого рода, *Подлинная Самость, о которой Татхагата проповедует ныне, именуется Будда-дхату (Природа будды)*.
> ...


Все так и есть . только природа будды ничего не выбирает, а спонтанно проявляется. А действовать независимо как-бы предполагает отсутствие альтернатив . Здесь просто акцент сделан на "по своему" - .т.е. " своему истинному"  для отличия от "выдуманного ", для этого добавлено слово "выбор". Какой выбор у Великой Самости? Безграничная свобода в любом предполагаемом выбранном направлении. Все р*а*вно.  В конце концов нет у этой самости выбора, что выбрать . Вот такая вот штука. "Выбора нет" равно "выбор есть".

----------

Сергей Хос (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все равно.


Не "все равно", а "недеяние".
И тем не менее - действия на благо всех живущих. Это результат сострадания и прежних молитв устремления, то есть акт свободной воли.

----------

Neroli (14.09.2014), Альбина (14.09.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Разве "свобода воли" и "свобода выбора" суть одно ?

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве "свобода воли" и "свобода выбора" суть одно ?


а в чем разница?

----------


## Фил

> а в чем разница?


Это мы сейчас углубимся, может ли быть воля без выбора.
Или выбор без воли, такой объективный выбор, без выбирающего.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (14.09.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> а в чем разница?


Выбор предполагает необходимость (выбора).

Свобода воли избавлена от такой такой необходимости , иначе какая в ней свобода. 

Для меня так.

Это как вариант "против всех"  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Выбор предполагает необходимость (выбора).
> Для меня так.


Любая свобода разворачивается в рамках обстоятельств, создающих субстрат выбора. Но это не делает сам акт выбора несвободным.
Для меня так.

----------

Neroli (14.09.2014), Шавырин (14.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве "свобода воли" и "свобода выбора" суть одно ?


Ведь даже из самой терминологии абхидхармы видно, что мышление понимается как интенциональный акт:
sems pa, cetanā - intention; [the mental factor of] intention; intentionality
sems, citta - attitude of mind; heart; mind; mental activity

Вопрос: непременно ли эта интенциональность задается внешними факторами или она может быть продуцирована самим умом как некий творческий акт, создающий в мире нечто новое, не являющееся прямым следствием предыдущего, то есть может ли он быть поистине свободным?
Чтобы ответить, надо понять, что можно мыслить как *субъект* свободного воления - кто, собственно, волит? Об этом, на мой взгляд, и говорится в приведенной выше цитате из Махапринирвана-сутры - это природа будды, или татхагатагарбха, или бодхичитта. То есть свобода является условием движения к просветлению, а также его результатом.

----------

Шавырин (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Разве "свобода воли" и "свобода выбора" суть одно ?


Абсолютная свободная воля есть отсутствие свободы выбора. Значит -не одно. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014), Шавырин (14.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Абсолютная свободная воля есть отсутствие свободы выбора. Значит -не одно.


Да! Где тут выбор:
Что велю - то и делается.
Или делается то, что велю.
Или велится то, что делается.
Или не делается то, что не велится.
Или не велится то, что не делается.

А проще весь этот фарш вынести за скобки и сократить  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Любая свобода разворачивается в рамках обстоятельств, создающих субстрат выбора. Но это не делает сам акт выбора несвободным.
> Для меня так.


А для меня напрмер  так -я несвободна в силу интуитивного своего знания в конкретной развернутой для выбора ситуации . Мои знания даже интуитивные -это моя несвобода. Это понятие всего лишь инструмент  Нет несвободы в отрыве от свободы. Это связка неразрывная.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вынести за скобки и сократить


Например, вот так:



У отрицающих свободный выбор примерно такая логика "вынесения за скобки" и работает, ИМХО )))

----------

Vladiimir (14.09.2014), Альбина (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> У отрицающих свободный выбор примерно такая логика "вынесения за скобки" и работает, ИМХО )))


да что там логика . мы просто осознали что в прошлой жизни были рабами.что мы могли выбрать? поймите  и нас тоже. :Smilie: 

Между прочим  я не заметила у  Будды каких-то особенных од о свободе выбора. Если только о свободе  ума от выбора.а его указания для ухода от страданий - так вообще не похоже на свободу выбора . Вообще тема еще та. Только тренажер для ума - не более. :Smilie:

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> У отрицающих свободный выбор примерно такая логика "вынесения за скобки" и работает, ИМХО )))


Логика вообще не работает!
Только работает только если логос есть.
Нет логоса - нет логики.

Вот у Вас то она кстати, и работает.

----------


## Альбина

> Кроме ПДД, есть ещё УК согласно которому человек за нарушение закона должен понести наказание. Человек, в принципе может сделать выбор в пользу нарушения закона.


Ну и в этом случае - не он выбирает - а эмоции, страх или наоборот совесть или знание за собой ,что не виноват  или знание закона.  Что будет преобладать в уме , то и повлияет на выбор.

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014), Шавырин (14.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Кроме ПДД, есть ещё УК согласно которому человек за нарушение закона должен понести наказание. Человек, в принципе может сделать выбор в пользу нарушения закона.


 Пешеход сбит. Свидетелей нет. Кругом - 500.
Что Вы выберете?
Заметьте, что на этом сюжете построено очень много фильмов.
Такая мини (или даже - нано) встреча с реальностью.
Ситуация свободы и отсутствия выбора невыносима.

Если бы на столбе висела видеокамера, то появилась бы "альтернатива" - сбежать, немедленно отброшенная в пользу вызова полиции.
Хотя впрочем и в случае с отсутствием свидетелей в пустыне всегда остается "видеокамера" в виде внутренней морали.
Куда там до свободы.

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Пешеход сбит. Свидетелей нет. Кругом - 500.
> Что Вы выберете?
> Заметьте, что на этом сюжете построено очень много фильмов.
> Такая мини (или даже - нано) встреча с реальностью.
> Ситуация свободы и отсутствия выбора невыносима.
> 
> Если бы на столбе висела видеокамера, то появилась бы "альтернатива" - сбежать, немедленно отброшенная в пользу вызова полиции.
> Хотя впрочем и в случае с отсутствием свидетелей в пустыне всегда остается "видеокамера" в виде внутренней морали.
> Куда там до свободы.


Именно так сбили и потом оттащили в парк моего племянника, 26 лет. Свидетелей не нашлось почему-то. Оставили его там умирать.

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я перестала понимать уже, о чём тут спорят


Сделай выбор "забить" :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ерундой не надо никакой заниматься.
> Ни буддийской, ни научной, ни христианской, ни философской, ни математической....


Да, но к сожалению, то, что ты занимался ерундой, всплывает уже потом :Smilie:  По сути мы тут и на форуме занимаемся полной ерундой в данной теме, потому как каждый уже для себя определил, есть у него выбор, в какой ситуации, куда и в чем он состоит :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> и в случае с отсутствием свидетелей в пустыне всегда остается "видеокамера" в виде внутренней морали.


 :Kiss:

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> =Фил;679993]Пешеход сбит. Свидетелей нет. Кругом - 500.
> Что Вы выберете?
> Заметьте, что на этом сюжете построено очень много фильмов.
> Такая мини (или даже - нано) встреча с реальностью.
> Ситуация свободы и отсутствия выбора невыносима.


Вспомнился "Дом на обочине" с Мерзликиным . Вот точно про карму)). И Мерзликин намучался бедный  и совестью и любовью и все не зря - потерпевший стал "человеком" для семьи. В итоге карма у всех поменялась в лучшую сторону. :Wink:  т.е. наезд был нужен. :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вспомнился "Дом на обочине" с Мерзликиным . Вот точно про карму)). И Мерзликин намучался бедный  и совестью и любовью и все не зря - потерпевший стал "человеком" для семьи. В итоге карма у всех поменялась в лучшую сторону. т.е. наезд был нужен.


"Остров" с Мамоновым
Но это как раз "сказочный" сюжет, с машиной времени и возможностью проиграть вторую альтернативу.
Вряд ли так бывает, все таки это - кино.

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Альбина (14.09.2014), Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Именно так сбили и потом оттащили в парк моего племянника, 26 лет. Свидетелей не нашлось почему-то. Оставили его там умирать.


Соболезную.

----------

Aion (14.09.2014), Алик (14.09.2014), Альбина (14.09.2014), Нико (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

Из Ваджрачхедика Праджняпарамита Сутры

Будда спросил: Как ты думаешь, Субхути, приходит ли в голову Победившему Поток мысль «Моими усилиями был достигнут плод Победившего Поток?»
Субхути ответил: Конечно нет. И почему? Потому, что он не победил никакой дхармы. Поэтому его и называют Победивший Поток.
Не был побежден ни видимый объект, ни звук, ни запах, ни вкус, ни прикасаемое, ни объект ума. Вот почему его называют Победивший Поток. Если Победившему Поток придет в голову мысль «Моими усилиями был достигнут плод Победившего Поток», тогда это будет цеплянием за «я», за «сущность», за «душу», за «личность».
Рамеш Балсекар

Главное мое понимание состоит в том, что не может быть никакого индивидуального существа с независимым изъявлением воли. Следовательно, как «я» могу выражать какие-то намерения? И если у меня не будет никаких намерений, как могут возникнуть какие-то психологические конфликты? При отсутствии намерения не может возникнуть психологическая основа для каких-то отношений с кармой. И тогда у меня будет совершенная сонастройка со всем, что может произойти, принятие событий без какого-либо ощущения достижения или разочарования.  http://zendao.ru/library/Ramesh_Balsekar

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014), Влад К (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014), Шавырин (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Да, но к сожалению, то, что ты занимался ерундой, всплывает уже потом По сути мы тут и на форуме занимаемся полной ерундой в данной теме, потому как каждый уже для себя определил, есть у него выбор, в какой ситуации, куда и в чем он состоит


любопытно . что люди об этом думают.Найти единомышленников, например, в том что тебе интересно  - такая вот сансарная слабость . :Smilie:   заархивированные знания  -хорошо. но с ними не пообщаешься. :Frown:

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> любопытно . что люди об этом думают.Найти единомышленников, например, в том что тебе интересно  - такая вот сансарная слабость .  заархивированные знания  -хорошо. но с ними не пообщаешься.


Ну, почему ж не пообщаться. Выбор есть :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну, почему ж не пообщаться. Выбор есть


С Шакьямуни бы пообщаться к примеру- а выбора нет. Уже не с ним общаешься, а с  большим количеством людей одновременно .)) Косвенно -конечно -это общение . Только  собеседник тебя не слышит .

----------


## Фил

> любопытно . что люди об этом думают.Найти единомышленников, например, в том что тебе интересно  - такая вот сансарная слабость .


Умножают интерсубъективную инвариантность, чтобы не скатится в солипсизм.
Как дети тянут за руку и кричат "папа, смотри!" на какой нибудь самолет или трамвай.
То что им нужно - только убедится в том, что видят его не только они одни.
Таким образом трамвай становится реальным.
Здесь, очевидно, пытаются сделать реальным буддизм.

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Шавырин (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Умножают интерсубъективную инвариантность, чтобы не скатится в солипсизм.
> Как дети тянут за руку и кричат "папа, смотри!" на какой нибудь самолет или трамвай.
> То что им нужно - только убедится в том, что видят его не только они одни.
> Таким образом трамвай становится реальным.
> Здесь, очевидно, пытаются сделать реальным буддизм.


Ага. и реальнее буддизм становится может даже и в противоречиях, чем в полном согласии.На контрасте истина ярче.

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

Можно сказать, что свобода воли есть и одновременно её нет. Если к примеру взять конкретного человека и сказать ему - а ты в курсе, что у тебя нет никакой свободы воли, ты просто совокупность причин и условий, и вообще всё что ты делаешь предопределено твои прошлым опытом... Этот человек может доказать обратное самым простым образом, например, резким ударом в нос. Ну а с абсолютной т.ч. всё, всем и так понятно - всё есть совокупность причин и условий, является бессамостным, форма - это пустота, а пустота - это форма и т.д. Но нос-то всё равно болит, и свобода воли(частичная, но ощутимая)у людей есть. :Smilie:

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Можно сказать, что свобода воли есть и одновременно её нет.


Одновременность относительна:



 :Smilie:

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Альбина (14.09.2014), Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Одновременность относительна:


А вкус мёда? :Big Grin:

----------


## Влад К

Очевидно, что и вкус меда будет относительным, если кто-то постарается его описАть. ИМХО, тоже самое и со свободой воли, мы будем иметь дело только со своими идеями, которые обусловлены нашим предыдущим опытом. По-этому, если взять к примеру само ощущение боли, либо ощущение вкуса меда - не является ли ощущение, как таковое, проявлением свободы воли?

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> доказать обратное самым простым образом, например, резким ударом в нос.


Ха-ха, да уж, доказательство! Надо еще пнуть пару раз, чтобы вконец лишить желания возражать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Здесь, очевидно, пытаются сделать реальным буддизм.


А не надо только с точки зрения одной из истин рассматривать. Он реально есть, но в то же время истинно не существует. И про выбор,  - идэм :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А вкус мёда?


 Тоже относителен.

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Ха-ха, да уж, доказательство! Надо еще пнуть пару раз, чтобы вконец лишить желания возражать.


Нет, ну если говорить о свободе воли, то с практической т.з.))) Если с абсолютной, то непременно натыкаемся, на "если бы, да кабы..." на предположения, которые неизбежно упираются сами в себя) А какой в этом смысл?

----------


## Aion

> А вкус мёда?


Мёд в студию! Будем дегустировать... :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Мёд в студию! Будем дегустировать...


А у меня мёд таки есть))) Если Вы в Москве, с радостью)

----------

Aion (14.09.2014), Алик (14.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Нет, ну если говорить о свободе воли, то с практической т.з.))) Если с абсолютной, то непременно натыкаемся, на "если бы, да кабы..." на предположения, которые неизбежно упираются сами в себя) А какой в этом смысл?


Ударом в нос решаем неподвластные разуму задачи. Обусловлен ли чем-либо такой выбор или он полностью свободен от любых условий и предпосылок??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Влад К

> Тоже относителен.


А почему? Когда я ем мёд, мне так не кажется. Вполне себе реальный и вкусный. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (14.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А почему? Когда я ем мёд, мне так не кажется. Вполне себе реальный и вкусный.


Вкусный относительно вкуса вкушающего.

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Ударом в нос решаем неподвластные разуму задачи. Обусловлен ли чем-либо такой выбор или он полностью свободен от любых условий и предпосылок??


Александр, в данном случае Вы призываете меня опять пуститься в предположения "если бы, да кабы". Возможно удар в нос спровоцирован "неподвластной разуму задачей", либо свободен от условий и предпосылок, крик души так сказать))) В любом случае, для того, кто получил в нос - это не имеет никакого значения) Есть вполне ощутимая боль или вкус меда данный в чувствах) Как Вы считаете, в самом этом ощущении присутствует свобода воли?

----------


## Aion

> А у меня мёд таки есть))) Если Вы в Москве, с радостью)


Спасибо, я в Красноярске, и мёд у меня есть, а у мёда есть вкус. Так и со свободой: кто её не попробовал, либо верит в неё, либо отрицает...

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Ударом в нос решаем неподвластные разуму задачи. Обусловлен ли чем-либо такой выбор или он полностью свободен от любых условий и предпосылок??


обусловлен идиотизмом и желанием доказать обратное .(в случае кто Владу нос разбил)

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> обусловлен идиотизмом и желанием доказать обратное .(в случае кто Владу нос разбил)


Пока никто))))))

----------


## Альбина

> Спасибо, я в Красноярске, и мёд у меня есть, а у мёда есть вкус. Так и со свободой: кто её не попробовал, либо верит в неё, либо отрицает...


Ну и не надо . Я знаю свободу не по наслышке. Теперь ее отрицаю. Может потому что очень хотелось ее получить- а удовлетворение не пришло.  Свобода - желанный миф. Когда ее получаешь - она почему-то перестает ею быть.

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Свобода - желанный миф. Когда ее получаешь - она почему-то перестает ею быть.


Может, Вы просто не умеете ей пользоваться? 


> Свобода нужна для того, чтобы сделать свободным кого-нибудь ещё.
> 
> *Тони Моррисон*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Вкусный относительно вкуса вкушающего.


И ведь не поспоришь! :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Может, Вы просто не умеете ей пользоваться?


Не поверите- кажется только этим и занимаюсь . :Wink:  Разве это свобода? :Wink:

----------


## Альбина

> Пока никто))))))


Сомнений нет . Вот Какой-то наглец в  вашем посту  кажется хотел.))

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Ну и не надо . Я знаю свободу не по наслышке. Теперь ее отрицаю. Может потому что очень хотелось ее получить- а удовлетворение не пришло.  Свобода - желанный миф. Когда ее получаешь - она почему-то перестает ею быть.


Свобода - это отсутствие ограничений,которые создает рассудок. Там , где есть "я",  еще нет свободы. В дзен учат, что , когда найдено истинное "Я", нет ничего невозможного, т.е. достигнута абсолютная свобода. Но проблема в том, что хотеть некому, т.к. у истинного "Я" нет личности.

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014), Шавырин (14.09.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Не поверите- кажется только этим и занимаюсь .


Так кажется или занимаетесь?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


> Разве это свобода?


Да, конечно. А какие основания есть считать это рабством?

----------


## Альбина

> Свобода - это отсутствие ограничений,которые создает рассудок. Там , где есть "я",  еще нет свободы. В дзен учат, что , когда найдено истинное "Я", нет ничего невозможного, т.е. достигнута абсолютная свобода. Но проблема в том, что хотеть некому, т.к. у истинного "Я" нет личности.


Ну да . удовлетворение приходит,когда не ценишь ее как свободу- не цепляешься за нее .  Но  надо почувствовать ее вкус для этого . У нее ведь тоже есть вкус, как и у меда.

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Влад К (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Сомнений нет . Вот Какой-то наглец в  вашем посту  кажется хотел.))


Я просто представил вполне реальную ситуацию, при которой свобода воли проявляется совершенно очевидно, имхо. И если даже, в данном случае, мы имеем дело с относительным описанием ощущения, то, всё равно - опыт, есть опыт.(физическую боль думаю многим приходилось испытывать) А о том, что выходит за его пределы, нет смысла говорить. Тоже самое и со свободой воли. О ней нечего сказать, но тем не менее, она проявляется, когда человек не придумывает ничего и воспринимает так, как есть тот опыт, который дан в ощущениях. Этот наглец из моего поста хотел передать осознание этой истины)))))

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> обусловлен идиотизмом и желанием доказать обратное .(в случае кто Владу нос разбил)


 :Kiss:  Браво! Именно это я и хотел сказать!
Обусловленный могучим разумом вероятно сделает другой "выбор".

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Так кажется или занимаетесь?


по-крайней мере не ограничиваю ничью свободу.правда иногда приходится как-то умудряться сразу две свободы организовывать - мою и еще чью-то одновременно . но и это не проблема -как выясняется. 



> Да, конечно. А какие основания есть считать это рабством?


Нет . я не считаю это ни рабством, ни свободой, ничем . поэтому и легко заявляю. что свободы нет .  Я как могу свободу ощутить? только если рядом есть тень для нее угрозы.   нет угрозы- нет чувства свободы. Бывает, конечно, прям вот чувствуешь себя свободным и независимым - неплохое чувство , но оно скорее всего говорит о том что какая-то ноша снята .

----------


## Aion

> по-крайней мере не ограничиваю ничью свободу.


Какую свободу?  :EEK!:  Вы же сами ниже пишете:




> Нет . я не считаю это ни рабством, ни свободой, ничем . поэтому и легко заявляю. что свободы нет .

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Когда причины для выбора варианта не равны - обусловленность очевидна. Например держать руку на раскаленной сковороде или отдернуть ее - выбора нет, никто не будет спорить. Но при прочих "равных" возникает иллюзия выбора. Например покататься на роликах или сходить в бассейн для человека, которому очень нравится и то и другое, причем все условия - в одном спортивном комплексе.

Бросим шар сверху на одну из сторон пирамиды - очевидно в какую сторону будет отскок. Движение шара обусловлено силой упругости, тяготением и прочим. Но если бросить шар прямо на пик пирамиды - складывается впечатление, что он может скатиться или отскочить в любую сторону. Но несмотря на то, что мы не сможем точно предсказать его дальнейшее поведение - судьба шара после броска еще до столкновения с пирамидой предрешена. Несмотря на наши потуги шар будет смещен на какой-нибудь нанометр или его малую часть к одной из сторон, это все и решит. Для нас его поведение будет "неожиданно" "свободно" "спонтанно", а реалии таковы, что эта иллюзия существует только благодаря ограниченным способностям нашего разума и органов чувств. 

Благодарен топикстартеру за хорошую тему. Они на форуме на вес золота.

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Тоже самое и со свободой воли. О ней нечего сказать, но тем не менее, она проявляется, когда человек не придумывает ничего и воспринимает так, как есть тот опыт, который дан в ощущениях.


Я с этим полностью согласна. это прямое отражение его свободной воли . Воля есть в чистом проявлении, но выбора нет в данную секунду. 



> Этот наглец из моего поста хотел передать осознание этой истины)))))


 Наглец  то оказался мудрым человеком . )))

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Когда причины для выбора варианта не равны - обусловленность очевидна. Например держать руку на раскаленной сковороде или отдернуть ее - выбора нет, никто не будет спорить. Но при прочих "равных" возникает иллюзия выбора. Например покататься на роликах или сходить в бассейн для человека, которому очень нравится и то и другое, причем все условия - в одном спортивном комплексе.
> 
> Бросим шар сверху на одну из сторон пирамиды - очевидно в какую сторону будет отскок. Движение шара обусловлено силой упругости, тяготением и прочим. Но если бросить шар прямо на пик пирамиды - складывается впечатление, что он может скатиться или отскочить в любую сторону. Но несмотря на то, что мы не сможем точно предсказать его дальнейшее поведение - судьба шара после броска еще до столкновения с пирамидой предрешена. Несмотря на наши потуги шар будет смещен на какой-нибудь нанометр или его малую часть к одной из сторон, это все и решит. Для нас его поведение будет "неожиданно" "свободно" "спонтанно", а реалии таковы, что эта иллюзия существует только благодаря ограниченным способностям нашего разума и органов чувств. 
> 
> Благодарен топикстартеру за хорошую тему. Они на форуме на вес золота.


Хорошая тема ни о чём. Потому что тут единственное что можно сказать: "У меня есть свобода выбора". "А у меня нет". Толку-то?

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Какую свободу?  Вы же сами ниже пишете:


Ну вот так.))) Как-то вот)). ну я о ней вспоминаю, когда это надо для дела.)))Вот например, когда чувствуешь, что в  каком-то случае человеку надо себя почувствовать свободным, например и ты ему в этом можешь помочь. Тогда я понимаю, что это такое, конечно. Я знаю, что это за чувство и как оно важно, но по сути это чувство . Самой по себе свободы нет .

ЗЫ: Я долго думала- аж полчаса)). Выше сумбур получился, хотя и искренне . Попытаюсь уточнить, почему для меня свободы как-бы нет .
Во-первых, само слово свобода имеет  ядро -"от чего-то". Если ничего нет,что тебя держит -то и свободы нет.
Во-вторых,даже если ты находишься пусть хоть в той же самой "ригпа"-где по идее обнаруживается абсолютная свобода и независимость, все-равно это стремление к выходу их "потока", ощущается опять -таки воздействие извне. 
В-третьих,мое гибкое и свободное существование-это унисон с реальностью, которая меня ежесекундно меняет . а значит тоже влияет.
В-четвертых-карма.
В чем свобода?. Внутренее чувство говорит, что ты привязан и движим. если только сесть в эту упряжку и поехать вместе с ней -это свобода?. Нирвана - абсолютная свобода ,конечно, но и несвобода одновременно  имхо.
Поэтому провозглашая особую ценность свободе, сама я в ней неуверенна.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Умножают интерсубъективную инвариантность, чтобы не скатится в солипсизм.
> Как дети тянут за руку и кричат "папа, смотри!" на какой нибудь самолет или трамвай.
> То что им нужно - только убедится в том, что видят его не только они одни.
> Таким образом трамвай становится реальным.
> Здесь, очевидно, пытаются сделать реальным буддизм.


Если не измышлять лишнего, то можно -- вспомнив себя ребёнком -- сообразить, что дети таким образом делятся с родителями неким особенным/нечастым зрелищем как радостью.
И есть такая замечательная фраза: "Радость в одиночку -- меньше половины радости".

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Хорошая тема ни о чём. Потому что тут единственное что можно сказать: "У меня есть свобода выбора". "А у меня нет". Толку-то?


 :Smilie:  Но вы не можете не писать сообщения в тему "ни о чем" и это очень интересно.

----------

Влад К (14.09.2014), Нико (14.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Браво! Именно это я и хотел сказать!
> Обусловленный могучим разумом вероятно сделает другой "выбор".


Из чего ему выбирать?) Могучий разум уверен в своей могучести и уже заранее знает свои действия наперед. у него уже конкретные действия в голове- без всяких там выборов.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (14.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

А ещё есть такая афоризма: "Мы полностью свободны в пределах собственных заблуждений". : )

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014), Влад К (14.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Но вы не можете не писать сообщения в тему "ни о чем" и это очень интересно.


Если вы заметили, я уже больше не участвую в этом диспуте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> можно сказать: "У меня есть свобода выбора". "А у меня нет". Толку-то?


Толк - как от любого аспекта воззрения.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Если вы заметили, я уже больше не участвую в этом диспуте.


Намекаете на выбор?  :Big Grin: 
У вас больше 30 сообщений в теме "ни о чем" - какая уж тут свобода выбора??

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Хорошая тема ни о чём. Потому что тут единственное что можно сказать: "У меня есть свобода выбора". "А у меня нет". Толку-то?


Помню вы недавно философии хотели. Вот такая она - философия  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Помню вы недавно философии хотели. Вот такая она - философия


Было бы о чём поговорить в этой теме. Пыталась -- не о чем. Это не философия.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Было бы о чём поговорить в этой теме. Пыталась -- не о чем. Это не философия.


Это именно философия, и то что что-либо не получилось у вас или кого-то еще это не меняет.

----------


## Нико

> Это именно философия, и то что что-либо не получилось у вас или кого-то еще это не меняет.


Ну так продолжайте в свободном полёте))))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Очевидно, что и вкус меда будет относительным, если кто-то постарается его описАть. ИМХО, тоже самое и со свободой воли, мы будем иметь дело только со своими идеями, которые обусловлены нашим предыдущим опытом. По-этому, если взять к примеру само ощущение боли, либо ощущение вкуса меда - не является ли ощущение, как таковое, проявлением свободы воли?


Вкус мёда и ощущение боли относительны, даже если их не описывать. У разных существ может быть разная вкусовая чувствительность и болевой порог. Но какое отношение индивидуальный болевой порог имеет к свободе воли, я не очень понимаю.

----------


## Aion

> само слово свобода имеет  ядро -"от чего-то".


Это иллюзия. На самом деле "для чего-то", см.#315.

----------


## Aion

P.S. Информация к размышлению: 


> Свободный человек – человек, находящийся среди своих, освоившийся, освоивший окружающее пространство, вписавшийся в общество окружающих его людей.
> А понимание полной свободы надо связывать не с полной независимостью от всего в мире, что просто невозможно, а с совершенным единством, гармонией со всем миром, с оСВОЕнием Всего, при котором Оно становится «не в тягость, а в радость». Такое возможно только при условии, если человек (личность) как Часть правомерно включается в Целое.
> ВЫВОД. Слово «свобода» означает не отдельность, независимость, как его принято понимать под влиянием «либеральных ценностей», а принадлежность к системе в качестве составляющей части, включенность в соответствующее целое. Такое понимание намного ближе к гегелевскому «осознанная необходимость», чем к распространенному на данный момент в обществе представлению.
> 
> Богачков Е.В.
> Этимология и корневое значение слова «Свобода»

----------

Neroli (15.09.2014), Альбина (15.09.2014), Фил (15.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

Aion, одно замечание.
Свобода и Воля - это разные понятия.
Поэтому я спрашивал в самом-самом начале, что такое "свободный выбор"




> Слово заимствовано из старославянского, где существительное «свобода» связано с церковнославянским «свобьство» (принадлежность своим, общность, личность).

----------


## Фил

Тогда получается, что "свободный выбор" - это "связанный выбор"
"свободная воля" - "связанная воля".
В русском языке больше буддизма, чем можно подумать  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (15.09.2014), Альбина (15.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Вкус мёда и ощущение боли относительны, даже если их не описывать. У разных существ может быть разная вкусовая чувствительность и болевой порог. Но какое отношение индивидуальный болевой порог имеет к свободе воли, я не очень понимаю.


Любое ощущение, как таковое - без измышлений, является свободой воли. Под свободой воли, я имею ввиду опыт, в котором отсутствует вообще какая либо необходимость выбирать, или не выбирать. А через ощущение(болевой порог, вкус мёда) можно прийти к такому опыту. В этом связь между ощущением и свободой воли, имхо.

----------


## Aion

> Aion, одно замечание.
> Свобода и Воля - это разные понятия.
> Поэтому я спрашивал в самом-самом начале, что такое "свободный выбор"


Воля и выбор - это тоже разные понятия, но я говорил о свободе.  :Cool:

----------

Фил (15.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Под свободой воли, я имею ввиду опыт, в котором отсутствует вообще какая либо необходимость выбирать, или не выбирать.


Ну, а я под свободой воли имею в виду чайник Рассела тогда.

----------

Влад К (15.09.2014), Фил (15.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Это иллюзия. На самом деле "для чего-то", см.#315.


ну это потом выясняется,что для чего-то (в первую очередь конечно для себя), я согласна, но  сначала пробивается острая потребность во внутренней свободе, хочется все-таки освободиться будто-бы "от чего то". Ну,ладно,уговорили . Пусть будет свобода.Но тогда уж- "свобода- зависимость" какая-то.

----------

Фил (15.09.2014)

----------


## Aion

Роботов поставили в ситуацию морального выбора

----------

Фил (15.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Практически важно то, что мы не живем в условиях 100% обусловленности. Даже если я хочу в туалет, я могу потерпеть какое-то время.

----------

Neroli (15.09.2014), Монферран (06.10.2017)

----------


## Neroli

А те, кто утверждают, что свободы выбора нет, ходят под себя?

----------

Сергей Хос (15.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

Ольга, у Вас какой-то реваншизм что-ли?
Ответ - нет  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Практически важно то, что мы не живем в условиях 100% обусловленности. Даже если я хочу в туалет, я могу потерпеть какое-то время.


А если Вас заперли в шкафу?

----------

Альбина (15.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Ольга, у Вас какой-то реваншизм что-ли?
> Ответ - нет


А откуда у вас выбор как ходить?

----------

Аурум (15.09.2014), Фил (15.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А те, кто утверждают, что свободы выбора нет, ходят под себя?


Нет, просто по дороге в туалет, или сдерживаясь, когда приходится потерпеть, они забывают на минутку об отсутствии свободы выбора.

----------

Aion (16.09.2014), Neroli (15.09.2014), Фил (15.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> А те, кто утверждают, что свободы выбора нет, ходят под себя?


Если вам приспичило в людном месте -есть ли у вас выбор - сходить под себя или не сходить?

Если я схожу под себя- будут неприятные последствия - отсюда и нет выбора. А вы в этом случае прям вот серьезно выбираете? Размышляете и взвешиваете? если в этом случае есть выбор - то это немного странно выглядит-не находите? :Wink:

----------

Александр Кеосаян (15.09.2014), Фил (15.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Если вам приспичило в людном месте -есть ли у вас выбор - сходить под себя или не сходить?
> 
> Если я схожу под себя- будут неприятные последствия - отсюда и нет выбора. А вы в этом случае прям вот серьезно выбираете? Размышляете и взвешиваете? если в этом случае есть выбор - то это немного странно выглядит-не находите?


В точности как в аналогии с пирамидкой - "направление отскока" очевидно, а значит нет ничего даже похожего на выбор.
Благодаря вам идею отсутствия выбора не довелось довести до абсурда туалетной темой. "Мухопендрия" прогрессирует  :Kiss:

----------

Альбина (15.09.2014), Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А откуда у вас выбор как ходить?


Нет никакого выбора. Есть обусловленность привязанностью к поддержанию своего положения в социуме, отвращением к нечистотам, привязанностью к гигиене — множеством социальных и биологических реакций, которые заставляют не ходить под себя.

Вот если бы какашки были стерильны и пахли фиалками, тогда был бы свободный выбор — сходить под себя или нет. А тут выбор уже сделан заранее в силу совокупности причин.

----------

Альбина (16.09.2014), Сергей Ч (16.09.2014), Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Если вам приспичило в людном месте -есть ли у вас выбор - сходить под себя или не сходить?
> 
> Если я схожу под себя- будут неприятные последствия - отсюда и нет выбора. А вы в этом случае прям вот серьезно выбираете? Размышляете и взвешиваете? если в этом случае есть выбор - то это немного странно выглядит-не находите?


Не замыливайте ситуацию, Альбина))
Сидя на унитазе, вы можете отложить "это" на определенное время. Потерпеть 2 минуты. Потерпеть 5 минут. Ваш выбор между этими двумя вариантами будем свободным. Конечно это относительная свобода, кто же спорит. Но относительно приведенных выше двух вариантов, она абсолютная))
Я понимаю, что Шавырин скажет, что выбора нет, потому что есть желание попИсать, а Фил скажет, что выбора нет, потому что у туалета стены и дверь закрыта (но есть еще сад), но это все ерунда какая-то. Вышли люди свой зен почесать. Не сомневаюсь, что выбором своим свободным пользуются как и все остальные. Когда он есть.

----------


## Neroli

> Нет никакого выбора. Есть обусловленность привязанностью к поддержанию своего положения в социуме, отвращением к нечистотам, привязанностью к гигиене — множеством социальных и биологических реакций, которые заставляют не ходить под себя.
> 
> Вот если бы какашки были стерильны и пахли фиалками, тогда был бы свободный выбор — сходить под себя или нет. А тут выбор уже сделан заранее в силу совокупности причин.


Уже вторая копро-тема, а Вантуса все нет))

Человек может преодолеть свое отвращение и/или стыд и наложить в штаны. И даже в общественном месте. Это и свобода выбора и свобода воли. 
Если бы такой возможности -преодоления в себе чего бы то ни было негативного (я не про нечистоты) - не существовало, у нас не было бы шансов на духовном пути. Ни одного.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Простите, извините, я обещаю больше не развивать тему нечистот, но не могу не спросить. Очень уж наглядно.
Помните тему от Нико о лизании какашек? К тем у кого "выбора нет", если ваш Учитель скажет - "лизать", будет у вас выбор или нет?

----------


## Аурум

> Простите, извините, я обещаю больше не развивать тему нечистот, но не могу не спросить. Очень уж наглядно.
> Помните тему от Нико о лизании какашек? К тем у кого "выбора нет", если ваш Учитель скажет - "лизать", будет у вас выбор или нет?


Для некоторых, если я правильно понимаю, и закон всемирного тяготения, не позволяющий им выбирать куда гадить, на пол, на стены или на потолок, уже является причиной отсутствия для них свободного выбора.

----------

Neroli (16.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Простите, извините, я обещаю больше не развивать тему нечистот, но не могу не спросить. Очень уж наглядно.
> Помните тему от Нико о лизании какашек? К тем у кого "выбора нет", если ваш Учитель скажет - "лизать", будет у вас выбор или нет?


Очевидно чем примерно будет обусловлен "выбор" - убеждениями относительно правильного поведения по отношению к Учителю, глубиной отвращения и так далее. Какие факторы окажутся сильнее - таков будет и выбор.
Опять же в точности как в аналогии с пирамидкой..

----------

Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Очевидно чем примерно будет обусловлен "выбор" - убеждениями относительно правильного поведения по отношению к Учителю, глубиной отвращения и так далее. Какие факторы окажутся сильнее - таков будет и выбор.


Вы будете отрицать, что человек способен преодолеть свое отвращение? И его выбор может быть как раз попробовать это сделать. И тут его реальная свободная воля проявляется.
Или может преодолеть свою любовь и почтение к Ламе и уйти. 

Неужели вы правда не видите в подобных волевых актах свободы? На этом ведь развитие человека построено. Человек не пирамидка и не шарик, в этом весь секрет.

зы: кстати, будьте тогда уж последовательны, и завязывайте осуждать тех кто выпивает. у них нет выбора.  :Wink:

----------

Аурум (16.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уже вторая копро-тема, а Вантуса все нет))
> 
> Человек может преодолеть свое отвращение и/или стыд и наложить в штаны. И даже в общественном месте. Это и свобода выбора и свобода воли. 
> Если бы такой возможности -преодоления в себе чего бы то ни было негативного (я не про нечистоты) - не существовало, у нас не было бы шансов на духовном пути. Ни одного.


Во-первых, не всякий человек может преодолеть любую привязанность или отвращение. Следовательно, даже при этих условиях свободный выбор есть не всегда. Во-вторых, я бы поостерёгся называть волевой выбор свободным, так как он происходит под действием разных причин. Например, некто волевым усилием преодолел отвращение к убийству, убил человека и отнял у него драгоценности, что было вызвано сильным желанием продать драгоценности и накормить умирающих детей, которое в свою очередь было следствием сильной привязанности к детям. Убить — это волевой выбор данного человека, но он не свободный, так как человек не властен над чувством привязанности к своим детям.

----------

Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Во-первых, не всякий человек может преодолеть любую привязанность или отвращение. Следовательно, даже при этих условиях свободный выбор есть не всегда. Во-вторых, я бы поостерёгся называть волевой выбор свободным, так как он происходит под действием разных причин. Например, некто волевым усилием преодолел отвращение к убийству, убил человека и отнял у него драгоценности, что было вызвано сильным желанием продать драгоценности и накормить умирающих детей, которое в свою очередь было следствием сильной привязанности к детям. Убить — это волевой выбор данного человека, но он не свободный, так как человек не властен над чувством привязанности к своим детям.


Свободы выбора нет, поскольку есть физические законы?

----------


## Алексей А

Варианты возможного выбора всегда ограничены обстоятельствами. Можно говорить о свободе выбора среди этих вариантов. Но нет смысла неспособность сделать нереалистичный в данной ситуации выбор называть отсутствием свободы выбора (это уже свобода делать все, что взбредет в голову).

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Неужели вы правда не видите в подобных волевых актах свободы?


Шарик летит на вершину пирамиды. Что перевесит мы не знаем и не имеем никакой возможности предвидеть, но результат предрешен. Какие-то факторы чуть-чуть сильнее чем другие.



> Человек не пирамидка и не шарик, в этом весь секрет.


 Может быть, но в чем разница?  :Smilie: 



> будьте тогда уж последовательны, и завязывайте осуждать тех кто выпивает. у них нет выбора.


Разве я их осуждал? Если так, то зря наверное. Но я все же последовательно утверждаю что они не буддисты. Называя запрет на алкоголь ханжеством и пуританством и при этом считая себя буддистами они показывают насколько сильно их держат на крючке омрачения. Чтобы сделать "выбор" в пользу отказа должны сложиться условия которые склонят чашу весов в другую сторону.

----------

Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Во-первых, не всякий человек может преодолеть любую привязанность или отвращение. Следовательно, даже при этих условиях свободный выбор есть не всегда. Во-вторых, я бы поостерёгся называть волевой выбор свободным, так как он происходит под действием разных причин. Например, некто волевым усилием преодолел отвращение к убийству, убил человека и отнял у него драгоценности, что было вызвано сильным желанием продать драгоценности и накормить умирающих детей, которое в свою очередь было следствием сильной привязанности к детям. Убить — это волевой выбор данного человека, но он не свободный, так как человек не властен над чувством привязанности к своим детям.


Выбор в любом случае обусловлен. Но, человек может сам добровольно и свободно выбирать чем именно ему обусловиться. Привязанностью к детям или совестью. То, что вы (все кто говорит, что свободы выбора нет) преподносите как отсутствие свободы выбора (а у него привязанность или там, не может в пописать в штаны), на самом деле является основанием для выбора того или иного варианта. Если человек близок к животному, конечно он ничего не может сделать, эти обусловленности-причины сильнее его. Но чем дальше от животного, тем интереснее))

----------


## Neroli

> Разве я их осуждал? Если так, то зря наверное. Но я все же последовательно утверждаю что они не буддисты. Называя запрет на алкоголь ханжеством и пуританством и при этом считая себя буддистами они показывают насколько сильно их держат на крючке омрачения. Чтобы сделать "выбор" в пользу отказа должны сложиться условия которые склонят чашу весов в другую сторону.


А как эти условия сложатся в отсутствии выбора с их стороны? Случайно что ли? 
По вашей логике если человек оказался буддистом - это случайность. А Будда Шакьямуни тоже случайно Буддой стал? А зачем тогда 84000 учений, если все равно выбора нет и не важно что делать? Дхарма должна заключаться о одном предложении тогда: Единственная Благородная Истина: 
"В Нирвану можно попасть только случайно. Удачи!"

----------

Сергей Хос (16.09.2014), Сергей Ч (16.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Единственная Благородная Истина: 
> "В Нирвану можно попасть только случайно. Удачи!"


Думаю, у нескольких форумчан произошло сатори после прочтения этого!  :Cool:

----------

Neroli (16.09.2014), Сергей Хос (16.09.2014), Фил (16.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> А как эти условия сложатся в отсутствии выбора с их стороны? Случайно что ли? 
> По вашей логике если человек оказался буддистом - это случайность. А Будда Шакьямуни тоже случайно Буддой стал? А зачем тогда 84000 учений, если все равно выбора нет и не важно что делать? Дхарма должна заключаться о одном предложении тогда: Единственная Благородная Истина: 
> "В Нирвану можно попасть только случайно. Удачи!"


Падение монетки или кубика после броска можно рассматривать как случай только потому, что у нас нет возможности, способа получить все нужные данные и произвести расчеты за краткий промежуток времени.
Если бы наши глаза могли бы получить нужную информацию, а мозг провести необходимо быстрый расчет мы могли бы точно сказать что выпадет, орел или решка. Нет никакой случайности.

Существование Дхармы - условие облегчающее путь. Есть Дхарма, есть Гуру, есть жажда знания и развития, есть другие факторы - путь будет быстрым. Нет Дхармы, нет гуру, нет желания развития - его и не будет пока не возникнут условия, которые вытекут из других условий, которые берут начало в других условиях и так далее... Все это ни в коем случае не случайность.

В этой теме нет никаких доказательств существования выбора. Есть только эмоции - "Я свободный человек! Я могу выбирать!". В каком-то смысле вы действительно можете выбирать, но это никогда не "свободный", абсолютно независимый выбор.

----------

Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> В этой теме нет никаких доказательств существования выбора. Есть только эмоции - "Я свободный человек! Я могу выбирать!"


А у кого тут такие эмоции? ))
От себя скажу, что на самом деле выбирать очень сложно, а порой и невыносимо. Я не свободный человек, но у меня есть возможность выбирать. Правильный выбор бывает крайне болезненным. Иногда мне кажется, что лучше бы уж никакого выбора не было. Так то зря вы так. Это если о духовном пути говорить, а не о выборе из двух конфеток.




> В каком-то смысле вы действительно можете выбирать, но это никогда не "свободный", абсолютно независимый выбор.


Насчет того, что абсолютно независимого выбора нет я согласна. А насчет того, что никогда не свободный - нет. В определенном диапазоне может быть свободным. И слава богу)) Можно расти, развиваться и меняться.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но, человек может сам добровольно и свободно выбирать чем именно ему обусловиться.


Не добровольно и свободно, а в зависимости от того, какое из желаний перетягивает. Человек не близок к животному, человек это и есть животное, просто у человека желания сложнее чем у большинства животных. В том числе даже такие сложные желания как достичь состояния Будды на благо всех существ.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (16.09.2014), Фил (16.09.2014), Шавырин (16.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> А у кого тут такие эмоции? ))
>  Правильный выбор бывает крайне болезненным. Иногда мне кажется, что лучше бы уж никакого выбора не было.


У животных, в сущности все совершенно также. Бросить дитя перед лицом опасности согласно инстинкту самосохранения или страху, если хотите или ринуться на защиту презрев опасность согласно материнскому инстинкту, любви, привязанности.
Крайне болезненный выбор. И лучше никакого "выбора" не было бы.




> Насчет того, что абсолютно независимого выбора нет я согласна.


Это правильно. Выбор всегда зависим от каких либо условий, а это значит, что он, конечно не свободен.

----------

Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Не добровольно и свободно, а в зависимости от того, какое из желаний перетягивает. Человек не близок к животному, человек это и есть животное, просто у человека желания сложнее чем у большинства животных. В том числе даже такие сложные желания как достичь состояния Будды на благо всех существ.


Готов подписаться под каждым словом  :Kiss:

----------

Альбина (16.09.2014), Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Не добровольно и свободно, а в зависимости от того, какое из желаний перетягивает. Человек не близок к животному, человек это и есть животное, просто у человека желания сложнее чем у большинства животных. В том числе даже такие сложные желания как достичь состояния Будды на благо всех существ.


Естественно, что одно из желаний перетянет. Но разве желание - это что-то от независящее от вас? Разве желание независимо и разве оно имеет самобытие? 
Если я ничего не путаю, то совсем недавно вы рассказывали как можно избавиться от сексуального желания. Значит это не ваше достижение, а желание по своему желанию рассосалось, да? Ну так получилось. А кого не рассасывается, значит тоже вариант нормы.
Так что какое у вас желание перетянет - зависит от вас самих. Неужели это не очевидно?
Хотя некоторые люди вероятно имеют совершенно самостоятельные, самовозникающие, независимые желания, которые за них все решают. С чем я их и поздравляю.

Давайте с вами поговорим, когда у вас желание стать Буддой, вступит в противоречие с каким-нибудь других желанием))

----------

Альбина (16.09.2014), Аурум (16.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Не замыливайте ситуацию, Альбина))
>  Вышли люди свой зен почесать.


Не почесать . :Smilie:  это на  самом деле результат многолетних и основательных наблюдений и исследований.)))все на полном серьезе))))

----------

Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Давайте с вами поговорим, когда у вас желание стать Буддой, вступит в противоречие с каким-нибудь других желанием))


Нет у меня никаких желаний -одно лишь волевое усилие вам написать .  :Smilie:  все что от меня осталось . :Big Grin: 

И оборатите внимание.В желании стать Буддой-моего желания нет . Это желание Будды-стать .  :Smilie:  Смысл ему мешать тогда "своим" каким-то там желанием. Вот вы верно внимание заострили на противоречии.  В нем все и упирается . но как мне кажется оно снимается не усилиями, а несопротивлением.  Грубо говоря- каким то макаром можно узреть желание будды проявиться даже в самых "небуддовых" ))ситуациях. Ну и на практике такие ситуации действительно разрешаются в сторону Будды. Вот как-то так . Тут философия непротивления происходящему имеет ввиду смысл "непротивления устремлению Будды к общему благу".

----------

Фил (16.09.2014)

----------


## Aion

> И хотелось бы знать, как понять, что я - понимаю?


См.  Герменевтический круг

----------

Альбина (17.11.2014), Фил (17.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> См.  Герменевтический круг


 :Kiss:  это очень интересно!

Я об этом догадывался.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Против моих доводов возражений все таки нет?


У вас нет доводов, откуда возражения? кукуся

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну так вот ,таковость -это отсутствие выбора .


таковость - это присутствие выбора

----------

Aion (17.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скептик - похоже. Агностик, девальватор - нет


Но невозможность нахождения/существования даже уже полученного ответа на вопрос -- декларировали?
А о собственной девальвации смысла кто речь завёл?




> Я о релятивизме.


Там, как теперь выясняется, Фил говорил не о ясном критерии понимания, а о релятивизме, о каком до сего поста речи тут вообще не было? %)

В общем, отрицать даже явное -- не фокус, правда?

Ладно, проходили уже: ничего нового... 
Дам лучше фразу в топик: "Мы все абсолютно (хотя каждый -- по-разному) свободны в пределах собственных ограничений!" Ура? : )

----------


## Фил

> Но невозможность нахождения/существования даже уже полученного ответа на вопрос -- декларировали?


 Не декларировал.
Я Вам больше скажу - я вообще ничего не декларировал и не собираюсь.
Декларировал как раз не я.

----------


## Фил

> В общем, отрицать даже явное -- не фокус, правда?


 Я не отрицаю. Отрицание появляется в паре с утверждением.

----------


## Фил

> У вас нет доводов, откуда возражения? кукуся


На мои вопросы Вы так и не ответили  :Frown: 
Сами уже без кукуси обойтись не можете.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не отрицаю. Отрицание появляется в паре с утверждением.


Здесь -- отрицается уже само отрицание, что само по себе является утверждением не-отрицания... Чем не релятивизм, а? : ))
Фил, мне этот вербальный пинг-понг опять надоел. Правда-правда! Потому -- все свободны, кроме в нём увязших... : )

----------

Фил (17.11.2014)

----------


## Aion

Интересная информация о глубине и чистоте четаны: В Африке живет племя, в котором датой рождения ребенка считается не момент его появления на свет и не дата его зачатия, а тот день, когда матери его пришло в голову завести ребенка.   :Kiss:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну так вот ,таковость -это отсутствие выбора . И попробуйте мне доказать обратное.Это противоположные понятия .  Одно другое исключает.  Я к тому и вела собственно  .


То есть если вас в вашем решении ничто не принуждает, но вы опираетесь лишь на себя - это означает несвободу?
По-моему, такое суждение нелепо.

----------


## Альбина

> таковость - это присутствие выбора


Нет ,отсутствие )))) (я сказала)))))

Слово "таковость" не предполагает в себе "отсутствие альтернатив" разве?
Таковость -
1.состояние
2. результат .
3. крайняя точка 

Где тут выбор?

----------

Фил (17.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Слово "таковость" не предполагает в себе "отсутствие альтернатив" разве?
> Где тут выбор?


Отсутствие альтернатив в собственном выборе - это просто определенность решения: "Намерен поступить именно так".
Где тут несвобода?

----------

Vladiimir (17.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> То есть если вас в вашем решении ничто не принуждает, но вы опираетесь лишь на себя - это означает несвободу?
> По-моему, такое суждение нелепо.


Но я то -это сотни кирпичиков , меня составляющих, и де-то в центре - природа ума , которая присутствует всегда.
 А чем оно отличается от вашего - дословно не помню, но смысл 



> Понимание опирается на изначальную природу ума.


Ну вот так случилось, что я это сравниваю с зависимостью или  с прямой связью .  
И не могу сказать с уверенностью, что опираясь на себя, я действительно опираюсь на себя .
И не   могу уже сказать,что есть  свобода, а есть несвобода.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слово "таковость" не предполагает в себе "отсутствие альтернатив" разве?


Для справки о таковости -- сутта, благо, что она короткая.

*Калака сутта: Проповедь в Калаке*
АН 4.24
Однажды Благословенный пребывал в парке Калака в [граде] Сакета. Там он обратился к монахам: «Монахи!» 
«Да, Владыка», ответствовали монахи. 
Благословенный сказал: «Монахи, всё во Вселенной — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом — ведомо мне. 
Всё во Вселенной — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом — ведомо мне неопосредованно. Всё это было постигнуто Татхагатой, но не укоренено в Татхагате. 
Если бы я сказал: «Я не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной, — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом», это было бы ложным. 
Если бы я сказал: «Я и знаю и не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной, — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом», это также было бы ложным. 
Если бы я сказал: «Я ни знаю ни не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом», это было бы моей ошибкой. 

Таким образом, монахи, Татхагата, видя то, что должно быть зримо, не измышляет зримое. Он не измышляет незримое. Он не измышляет подлежащее видению. Он не измышляет зрящего.
Слыша то, что должно быть слышимо, он не измышляет слышимое. Он не измышляет неслышимое. Он не измышляет подлежащее слышанию. Он не измышляет слышащего
Ощущая то, что должно быть ощутимо, он не измышляет ощутимое. Он не измышляет неощутимое. Он не измышляет подлежащее ощущению. Он не измышляет ощущающего
Познавая то, что должно быть познано, он не измышляет познанное. Он не измышляет непознанное. Он не измышляет подлежащее познанию. Он не измышляет познающего.

Таким образом, монахи, Татхагата — будучи таким в отношении всех явлений, кои могут быть видимы, слышимы, ощущаемы и познаны, — является Таковостным. И говорю вам: нет кого-либо Такового выше либо возвышенней. 

 Всё, что может быть зримо, слышимо иль ощущаемо 
 и сковывает других, яко истинное, 
 пребывающий в Таковости — средь сковавших себя — 
 не станет, подобно им, объявлять истинным либо ложным. 

 Ранее [под древом Бодхи] ясно увидев, чем
 связаны и скованы [целые] поколения, [убеждённые], 
 «Я знаю, я вижу, именно так, как оно есть!», [говорю:] 
 «Средь этого нет ничего, что сковывало бы Татхагату».
Иными словами, поступая так или иначе, Тахагата не совершает ошибок, всегда избирая единственный правильный вариант.

----------

Альбина (17.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но я то -это сотни кирпичиков , меня составляющих, и де-то в центре - природа ума


В этом по большей части и состоит буддийский путь освобождения: научиться отличать ум-как-таковой (природу ума) от сопровождающих его ментальных факторов.
Тренируйтесь, и все получится )))




> И не   могу уже сказать,что есть  свобода, а есть несвобода.


Это уже не плохо для начала )))

----------

Альбина (17.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Отсутствие альтернатив в собственном выборе - это просто определенность решения: "Намерен поступить именно так".Где тут несвобода?


А где свобода?

Вы мне выделите общее у "таковости " и "выбора"?) я лично не могу кроме" состояния" ничего общего найти . Вы  можете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы мне выделите общее у "таковости " и "выбора"?)


такой выбор

----------

Альбина (17.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> такой выбор


это не общее )))) это не сема . Это вы сейчас взяли и сложили одно с другим)))) умно))

----------


## Альбина

> Для справки о таковости -- сутта, благо, что она короткая.
> 
> 
> Иными словами, поступая так или иначе, Тахагата не совершает ошибок, всегда избирая единственный правильный вариант.


Ну и вот . Он не выбирает . А имеет уже всегда один вариант . Или тысячу разных правильных вариантов.) Но не выбирает из "правильного" и "неправильного", то что представляется как "выбор".

----------

Фил (17.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну и вот . Он не выбирает . А имеет уже всегда один вариант . Или тысячу разных правильных вариантов.) Но не выбирает из "правильного" и "неправильного", то что представляется как "выбор".


По мне, с учётом того, что Татхагата совершает то или иное деяние спонтанно, он вообще выбором, как таковым, не занимается.
Но то -- Татхагата! : )
А вот обычный человек постоянно выбирает: то из двух зол -- меньшее, то из двух выгод -- большую, то и дело ошибаясь...
_Степень же свободы_ такого выбора зависит от числа доступных вариантов. Чем вариантов больше, тем больше и степень свободы.

----------

Альбина (17.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> По мне, с учётом того, что Татхагата совершает то или иное деяние спонтанно, он вообще выбором, как таковым, не занимается.
> Но то -- Татхагата! : )
> А вот обычный человек постоянно выбирает: то из двух зол -- меньшее, то из двух выгод -- большую, то и дело ошибаясь...
> _Степень же свободы_ такого выбора зависит от числа доступных вариантов. Чем вариантов больше, тем больше и степень свободы.


А Я вот думаю иногда (вот сейчас, например)), что иллюзия свободы выбора  и сам процесс выбора как-раз и есть условие для обнаружения природы ума .И чем больше ее обнаруживаешь, тем меньше возникает и тупиков ,приводящих к необходимости выбора.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Я вот думаю иногда (вот сейчас, например)), что иллюзия свободы выбора  и сам процесс выбора как-раз и есть условие для обнаружения природы ума .И чем больше ее обнаруживаешь, тем меньше возникает и тупиков ,приводящих к необходимости выбора.


Тут, право слово, не могу ничего толком сказать, поскольку.. см. ниже? : )
Есть ещё один важный, как по мне : ), момент, связанный со свободой выбора.
В случае занятия позиции "я не обладаю свободой выбора, ибо её не существует", человек легко может снимать с себя ответственность за любые собственные прегрешения. Тогда как важнейшее отличие изначального буддизма от прочих религий и учений -- в необходимости для правильного : ) буддиста полного принятии на себя всей полноты ответственности за свои деяния, оставляя в покое все суждения об отсутствии свободы воли или выбора.
И в этом смысле -- да: если свобода выбора -- иллюзия/кажимость, то это более полезная кажимость, чем убеждённость в полном отсутствии свободы! : )

А ещё у мну в ходе знакомства с импровизациями на эту тему постоянно крутится в голове притча о буридановом осле, выродившемся в несчастного лейбницева осла... : )

----------

Альбина (17.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чем вариантов больше, тем больше и степень свободы.


Выбор не имеет степени, он либо свободный, либо нет, сколько бы не было вариантов.

----------

Aion (18.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Выбор не имеет степени, он либо свободный, либо нет, сколько бы не было вариантов.


Так -- токмо с т.зр. самого выбора, но не человека! : ) Или, скажем точнее, так -- не для всякого человека, а, разве что, для категоричного...

----------

Нико (17.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Так -- токмо с т.зр. самого выбора, но не человека! : ) Или, скажем точнее, так -- не для всякого человека, а, разве что, для категоричного...


А давайте попробуем (если пошла такая песня), отдельно взятый свободный выбор, без субъекта? Или лучше так: отдельно взятый абсолютный ум, без субъекта?))))))

----------

Фил (17.11.2014), Юй Кан (17.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или лучше так: отдельно взятый абсолютный ум, без субъекта?))))))


отдельно взятый абсолютный ум - это и есть абсолютный субъект )))

----------


## Нико

> отдельно взятый абсолютный ум - это и есть абсолютный субъект )))


Только когда это рассматривает другой субъект (твой нынешний ум), есть опасность абсолютизации неабсолютного. Или не так?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так -- токмо с т.зр. самого выбора, но не человека!


Так с точки зрения логики: выбор - единичный акт, вне зависимости от того, выбираешь из двух или из сотни.
Сам по себе выбор не имеет степени.

----------

Aion (18.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> есть опасность


Какая ты все же бояка )))
Но это правильно: девочка должна бояться.

----------


## Нико

> Какая ты все же бояка )))
> Но это правильно: девочка должна бояться.


Это был хороший переход, на девочку-то)))) (Бабы -- дуры).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А вот ты скажи мне всё-таки: становится ли некий абсолютный субъект абсолютным в отрыве от всего? И как это кореллирует с "пустотой пустоты" (О Германн!!!)?

----------

Сергей Хос (17.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> становится ли некий абсолютный субъект абсолютным в отрыве от всего?


что ты называешь "в отрыве от всего"?




> (О Германн!!!)


Смотри, накличешь, придет

----------


## Нико

> что ты называешь "в отрыве от всего"?


Ну то есть берём абстрактное абсолютное сознание, которое якобы где-то "там" существует, вне зависимости от того, думает о нём Хос или даже сам Кришна-Аллах-Будда и пр. Ты полагаешь (в свете твоего любимого жентонга или постулата, что мы все уже будды, толькообэтомпоканезнаем), что оно есть, умрёт Хос или нет. Да ведь, верно???



> Смотри, накличешь, придет


Я даже была бы не против его прихода!)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну то есть берём абстрактное абсолютное сознание, которое якобы где-то "там" существует


Ум будды прекращает свое бытие по достижении окончательного пробуждения, не помнишь, что Нагарджуна про это говорил?




> Ты полагаешь (в свете твоего любимого жентонга или постулата, что мы все уже будды, толькообэтомпоканезнаем), что оно есть, умрёт Хос или нет. Да ведь, верно???


Мне Далай-лама как-то рассказывал (и тебе наверное тоже), что ум любого существа после смерти освобождается от всего привнесенного, очищаясь до состояния "изначального ума ясного света" (что и соответствует природе будды). Если этого ума нет у существа при жизни, откуда он берется после смерти, хоть бы и на мгновение?

----------


## Нико

> Ум будды прекращает свое бытие по достижении окончательного пробуждения, не помнишь, что Нагарджуна про это говорил?


Нет, не припомню такое.)




> Мне Далай-лама как-то рассказывал (и тебе наверное тоже), что ум любого существа после смерти освобождается от всего привнесенного, очищаясь до состояния "изначального ума ясного света" (что и соответствует природе будды). Если этого ума нет у существа при жизни, откуда он берется после смерти, хоть бы и на мгновение?


Я не отрицаю существование ясного света-природы будды. Вопрос лишь в том, что у обычного существа после смерти хоть и прорезается ясный свет, оно (существо) этого не осознаёт, для него это равносильно глубокому обмороку. А потом, как ты помнишь по описаниям, наверное, начинается обратный процесс: наращивания концепций, пусть даже и в бардо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так с точки зрения логики: выбор - единичный акт, вне зависимости от того, выбираешь из двух или из сотни.
> Сам по себе выбор не имеет степени.


Чуть дополню, уточняя: выбор как процесс может иметь разные степени свободы, а вот выбор как результат -- да: единичен.
(Хотя по жизни и со вторым фсяко бывает, ежли брать не абстрактно... : )

----------


## Нико

> Чуть дополню, уточняя: выбор как процесс может иметь разные степени свободы, а вот выбор как результат -- да: единичен.
> (Хотя по жизни и со вторым фсяко бывает, ежли брать не абстрактно... : )


Юй Кан, я вам так же замороченно и отвечу, пожалуй: выбор не может быть результатом. То есть, если ты выбрал пойти направо или налево, ты заранее не знаешь, что с тобой произойдёт. Результатов тоже бесчисленное, по сути, множество. И это зависит от кармы, как выбор, так и результат.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, не припомню такое.)


Нагарджуна указывает, что, *согласно учениям ранних буддийских традиций, в момент окончательной нирваны Будды, которая известна как «нирвана без остатка» – в обычном смысле это момент его окончательной смерти – индивидуальный поток сознания прекращает своё существование.* Если бы это было так, говорит Нагарджуна, то период времени, в течение которого Будда Шакьямуни мог после своего полного пробуждения действовать на благо других живых существ, был бы чрезвычайно короток, а ведь именно ради этого он накапливал благие заслуги и мудрость в течение трёх неисчислимых кальп. Будда оставил свою жизнь во дворце в возрасте двадцати девяти лет, в тридцать шесть достиг полного просветления и скончался в возрасте восьмидесяти одного года. Это означает, что действовать на благо всех живых существ он мог лишь в течение нескольких десятилетий. *Согласно Нагарджуне, такое огромное несоответствие* между длительностью подготовки Будды и временем его деятельности после достижения просветления *делает такое представление бессмысленным.*

*Далее он доказывает безосновательность утверждения о том, что поток сознания индивида полностью пресекается при достижении им окончательной нирваны*, поскольку, по мнению Нагарджуны, нет ничего, что могло бы привести индивидуальный поток сознания к полному прекращению. Действительно, рассуждает Нагарджуна, если для данного явления или события имеются необходимые меры противодействия, они вызовут полное прекращение этого явления или события. (Например, достаточное противоядие вызовет полное прекращение действия яда, против которого оно применено.) Однако в том, что касается потока самого сознания, нет ни одного события или фактора, которые могли бы привести к его полному уничтожению. Нагарджуна доказывает, что изначальный ум и загрязнения, или омрачения, которые затмевают присущую ему ясность, – это две отдельных сущности. Омрачения и загрязнения ума можно устранить путём практики мощных противоядий, содержащихся в учении Будды. Однако сам поток ума остаётся бесконечным.

Далай-лама XIV _Сутра сердца: Учения о Праджняпарамите_

Соответственно, к тебе вопрос: чем отличается поток сознания одного индивида по достижении им окончательной нирваны, от потока сознания другого, если учесть, что изначальный ум не имеет собственных характеристик, а кармические привнесения (васаны и биджи) уже полностью устранены?
Это ведь и будет то самое "абстрактное абсолютное сознание, которое где-то "там" существует", без всякого " якобы".




> у обычного существа после смерти хоть и прорезается ясный свет, оно (существо) этого не осознаёт, для него это равносильно глубокому обмороку


Но оно, как ты понимаешь, в период после смерти не возникает заново из ниоткуда. А это означает, что оно есть и при жизни.
И при жизни оно пребывает за порогом осознанности, и тем не менее, как свет, освещает все когнитивные акты любого непрсветленного существа. Собственно, в основе того, что мы называем "понимание" - именно этот ясный свет. И акт понимания всегда характеризуется свободой, поскольку в его основе - природа будды, изначальная пробужденность. Вот из этой свободы и совершается выбор.

----------

Шавырин (18.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нагарджуна указывает, что, согласно учениям ранних буддийских традиций, в момент окончательной нирваны Будды, которая известна как «нирвана без остатка» – в обычном смысле это момент его окончательной смерти – индивидуальный поток сознания прекращает своё существование.


Стоп, Серёжечка, как раз на этом моменте! Так Ачарья Нагарджуна это доказывает или всё-таки ранние буддийские традиции? Правильно, не он. Он опровергает эти ранние традиции, теперь всё предельно ясно мне))).



> Соответственно, к тебе вопрос: чем отличается поток сознания одного индивида по достижении им окончательной нирваны, от потока сознания другого, если учесть, что изначальный ум не имеет собственных характеристик, а кармические привнесения (васаны и биджи) уже полностью устранены?
> Это ведь и будет то самое "абстрактное абсолютное сознание, которое где-то "там" существует", без всякого " якобы".


Чем отличается, говоришь? А тем, что нет единого винегрета из сознаний, как некоторые любят думать. Поток сознания ИНДИВИДУАЛЕН, хоть и бессамостен. Вот тут уместно применить не Сандхинирмочанасутру, а как раз воззрение Нагарджуны, Арьядевы и Чандракирти, так хорошо раскрытое Цонкапой в его писаниях о взаимозависимости. Пустота прасангиков ПОЧТИ граничит с нигилизмом, но при этом является (при хорошем понимании) свободой от двух крайностей как минимум! ЭМАХО! 




> Но оно, как ты понимаешь, в период после смерти не возникает заново из ниоткуда. А это означает, что оно есть и при жизни.
> И при жизни оно пребывает за порогом осознанности, и тем не менее, как свет, освещает все когнитивные акты любого непрсветленного существа. Собственно, в основе того, что мы называем "понимание" - именно этот ясный свет. И акт понимания всегда характеризуется свободой, поскольку в его основе - природа будды, изначальная пробужденность. Вот из этой свободы и совершается выбор.


Я готова признать, что мы все не роботы. И я тебя тоже люблю!)

----------

Сергей Хос (18.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

Вот, Хос, я совершенно произвольно (!) включаю первый канал и вижу интервью Познера с некоей Авдотьей Смирновой. Он ей задаёт под конец ряд экспресс-вопросов. "Что для вас свобода выбора или воли?" Она отвечает (не думая): "Это самая большая ценность человечества и одновременно самая большая ответственность и груз".  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Познера с некоей Авдотьей Смирновой
> Она отвечает (не думая):


А про Buddha nature ничего не сказала? ))))
постеснялась должно быть

----------

Нико (18.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> =Сергей Хос;686555]
> 
> Но оно, как ты понимаешь, в период после смерти не возникает заново из ниоткуда. А это означает, что оно есть и при жизни.
> И при жизни оно пребывает за порогом осознанности, и тем не менее, как свет, освещает все когнитивные акты любого непрсветленного существа. Собственно, в основе того, что мы называем "понимание" - именно этот ясный свет. И акт понимания всегда характеризуется свободой, поскольку в его основе - природа будды, изначальная пробужденность. Вот из этой свободы и совершается выбор.


Так и есть . Вам не приходило тогда на ум,что рамки выбора в уме возникают для того,чтобы обнаружить у себя это понимание, т.е. осознать этот акт из имеющихся данных .?

И в этом смысле тогда вот это "Ваше" звучит тоже нелепо.)



> Выбор не имеет степени, он либо свободный, либо нет, сколько бы не было вариантов.


Что это значит- либо свободный выбор, либо  несвободный? :EEK!: 
Тогда голосуйте еще и в наших рядах.))))))

----------

Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, я вам так же замороченно и отвечу, пожалуй: выбор не может быть результатом. То есть, если ты выбрал пойти направо или налево, ты заранее не знаешь, что с тобой произойдёт. Результатов тоже бесчисленное, по сути, множество. И это зависит от кармы, как выбор, так и результат.


Да чего там замороченного... : )

Пока стоишь на распутье и выбираешь, куда податься, -- это выбор как процесс.
А когда уже выбрал и начал движение в этом направлении -- это выбор как результат.
При этом о результате выбора _свершённого_ речи у мну не было: было -- только о рез-те выбора _свершаемого_.

И вот -- изображение выбора как процесса (хотя рез-т такого выбора известен априори):

----------

Альбина (18.11.2014), Нико (18.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

Товарищи будисты ) Представьте реку ..... вы капля .... вы плывете по течению .... и  вы мучаясь всю свою жизнь пытаетесь решить  . ""  плыть по течению вниз "" или ""  вниз по течению плыть ""   и что бы вы не выброли вы будете разочерованны потому что ум будет говорить блин надо было ""  вниз плыть по течению """  вы пытаетись выбирать а выбирать та не из чего !!!!!  проснитесь уже ))))

----------

Фил (18.11.2014), Эделизи (18.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Товарищи будисты ) Представьте реку ..... вы капля .... вы плывете по течению .... и  вы мучаясь всю свою жизнь пытаетесь решить  . ""  плыть по течению вниз "" или ""  вниз по течению плыть ""   и что бы вы не выброли вы будете разочерованны потому что ум будет говорить блин надо было ""  вниз плыть по течению """  вы пытаетись выбирать а выбирать та не из чего !!!!!  проснитесь уже ))))


Минут 20 назад  проснулись . :Smilie:  Да тут кажется все знают ,куда плывут, и плывут куда надо ,просто плыть скучно .Креативность берет верх.

----------

Алик (18.11.2014), Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Минут 20 назад  проснулись . Да тут кажется все знают ,куда плывут, и плывут куда надо ,просто плыть скучно .Креативность берет верх.


везет вам я пока не понял куда плыть )

----------

Альбина (18.11.2014), Эделизи (18.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> везет вам я пока не понял куда плыть )


В те "свободные" моменты,когда ум ничем не занят идеями выбора пути в глобальном смысле, он все-равно создает для себя видимость выбора . Например, делаешь ревизию у себя в шкафу на предмет что выбросить, а что оставить . Или чистку в компьютерной информации делаешь . Вообщем, необходимая функция .)Так что если пути выбираешь,значит в этом есть необходимость .

----------


## Эделизи

Когда-то приснился мне сон про комнаты. Множество комнат. Большинство из них было закрыто. И я шла по открытым комнатам.  И голос во сне мне сказал: "Мир, где все двери открыты, называется лабиринтом".

----------

Алик (18.11.2014), Альбина (18.11.2014), Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Когда-то приснился мне сон про комнаты. Множество комнат. Большинство из них было закрыто. И я шла по открытым комнатам.  И голос во сне мне сказал: "Мир, где все двери открыты, называется лабиринтом".


А что, голос то прав.)) Интересно,чтобы он сказал, если бы вы упорно  ломились в закрытые двери?)))

----------


## Эделизи

> А что, голос то прав.)) Интересно,чтобы он сказал, если бы вы упорно  ломились в закрытые двери?)))


Не знаю. Но до сих пор ощущение, что иногда ломлюсь в закрытые двери.

----------

Альбина (18.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> В те "свободные" моменты,когда ум ничем не занят идеями выбора пути в глобальном смысле, он все-равно создает для себя видимость выбора . Например, делаешь ревизию у себя в шкафу на предмет что выбросить, а что оставить . Или чистку в компьютерной информации делаешь . Вообщем, необходимая функция .)Так что если пути выбираешь,значит в этом есть необходимость .


Все гораздо глобальней чем вы себе предстовляете . вы ничего не можите изменить ничего  у вас только илюзия выбора .Канечно  от этого и вечные переживания страдания Эго не может смирится что оно ничего не решает . канечно как оно может решать если его не существует .   Забейти на все нечего не изменить ,так живите в раслобухе . Но проблема в том что здесь на сайте по ходу проснутся не кто и не хочет . для вас будизм это скажем так обезбаливающее чтоб было легче переносить тягость жизни мое имхо

----------


## Альбина

> Все гораздо глобальней чем вы себе предстовляете . вы ничего не можите изменить ничего  у вас только илюзия выбора .Канечно  от этого и вечные переживания страдания Эго не может смирится что оно ничего не решает . канечно как оно может решать если его не существует .   Забейти на все нечего не изменить ,так живите в раслобухе . Но проблема в том что здесь на сайте по ходу проснутся не кто и не хочет . для вас будизм это скажем так обезбаливающее чтоб было легче переносить тягость жизни мое имхо


Ну и хорошо,что есть такое лекарство . А у вас лекарство "расслабуха". Каждому свое. :Smilie: Тоже выходит,вы  выбрали между буддизмом и пофигизмом. :Wink:

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ну и хорошо,что есть такое лекарство . А у вас лекарство "расслабуха". Каждому свое.Тоже выходит,вы  выбрали между буддизмом и пофигизмом.


пофигизм скажем так не подходяшее слово скажем посивность )  Это не выбор !!  это последствия  . Скажем многие перепутали парядок . они расуждают так  . Ну мы щас сядим в позу будды и просвитлеем )  но сначало просвитление а потом следует позза будды  .  Выбирая что то вы на сто шагов удоляетись от просвитления

----------

Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> пофигизм скажем так не подходяшее слово скажем посивность )  Это не выбор !!  это последствия  . Скажем многие перепутали парядок . они расуждают так  . Ну мы щас сядим в позу будды и просвитлеем )  но сначало просвитление а потом следует позза будды  .  Выбирая что то вы на сто шагов удоляетись от просвитления


 :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> пофигизм скажем так не подходя*ш*ее слово скажем п*ос*ивность )  Это не выбор !!  это последстви*я  .* Скажем многие перепутали п*а*рядок . *о*ни ра*с*уждают та*к  .* Ну мы *щас* сяд*и*м в позу будды и просв*и*тлеем )  но сначало просв*и*тление а потом следует по*зз*а будд*ы  .*  Выбирая что то вы на сто шагов уд*о*ляет*и*сь от просв*и*тления

----------

Эделизи (18.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> 


неужели все так плоха )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Забейти на все нечего не изменить ,так живите в раслобухе . Но *проблема* в том что здесь на сайте по ходу проснутся не кто и не хочет .


Чья это проблема?

Картинка выше напомнила:
играя в одну онлайн-игру, частенько встречаю ситуацию, когда у одного из игроков через подключенный микрофон пробивается фоновая музыка, которая мешает играть. Как только это происходит, я сразу напротив данного игрока нажимаю кнопку "mute", отключая тем самым его микрофон. Но каждый раз находится некто, кто упорно и долго (через чат), сначала просит, а потом гневно требует выключить музыку и грозит расправой, злоупотребляя капслоком и матом (при этом игнорируя советы других игроков нажать кнопку "mute"). Меня всегда интересовало, чем же обусловлено такое поведение? Почему они не могут просто отключить микрофон данного игрока и дальше наслаждаться игровым процессом? Может быть они намеренно пытаются оскорбить и унизить, тем самым поставив себя выше, или может быть они не могут мириться с тем, что есть кто-то, не желающий выполнять общепринятые правила поведения в игре?

----------

Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> неужели все так плоха )))


Дождётесь предупреждения от модераторов, а то и бана, за чрезмерное коверкание русского языка...

----------

Сергей Хос (18.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Дождётесь предупреждения от модераторов, а то и бана, за чрезмерное коверкание русского языка...


Ребята НЕ СУДИТЕ ! Исус был умный мужик ))

----------


## Андрей П.

> Дождётесь предупреждения от модераторов, а то и бана, за чрезмерное коверкание русского языка...


Нашел только такое правило:
4.21. На форуме запрещено обсуждение орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок, допускаемых авторами сообщений.

----------


## Нико

> Нашел только такое правило:
> 4.21. На форуме запрещено обсуждение орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок, допускаемых авторами сообщений.


 :Smilie:  Значит, только мне одной неприятно это читать.)

----------

Андрей П. (18.11.2014), Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Нашел только такое правило:
> 4.21. На форуме запрещено обсуждение орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок, допускаемых авторами сообщений.


вы не поленились даже правила посмотреть .  не у если я вам так мешаю вы скажите я не буду писать .  А если нет то закрыли тему

----------

Андрей П. (18.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

хах вы не слышали еще как я говорю )))

----------


## Нико

> хах вы не слышали еще как я говорю )))


Это повод для хвастовства, что ли?)))

----------


## Кирилллл

> Это повод для хвастовства, что ли?)))


а почему нет ?  тем более больше хвастаться не чем )

----------


## Андрей П.

> вы не поленились даже правила посмотреть .  не у если я вам так мешаю вы скажите я не буду писать .  А если нет то закрыли тему


 :Smilie:  Ок, приношу свои извинения, если обидел. Пожалуйста, пишите так, как считаете нужным.

----------

Aion (18.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ок, приношу свои извинения, если обидел. Пожалуйста, пишите так, как считаете нужным.


да не не обидели )  вот только щас пишу и пытаюсь смотреть за арфографиее короче вы усложнили мне жизнь ))

----------

Альбина (18.11.2014), Андрей П. (18.11.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> да не не обидели )  вот только щас пишу и пытаюсь смотреть за арфографиее короче вы усложнили мне жизнь ))


Откуда Вы, замечательный Кирилл?

----------


## Кирилллл

> Откуда Вы, замечательный Кирилл?


из кокого Города  ?  Челябинск . суровый город у нас все так пишут ))

----------

Aion (18.11.2014), Альбина (18.11.2014), Нико (18.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> а почему нет ?  тем более больше хвастаться не чем )


Вы меня убили напавал, в хорошем смысле!)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Вы меня убили напавал, в хорошем смысле!)


 это мое первое убийство )

----------


## Аурум

> из кокого Города  ?  Челябинск . суровый город у нас все так пишут ))


Врёте! Не все!

----------

Нико (18.11.2014), Фил (18.11.2014), Эделизи (18.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Врёте! Не все!


тссс вытолько не кому не говорите а то мне верить перестанут )

----------


## Шенпен

Чувствую себя немного странно,отвечая после стольких страниц , но раньше никак не мог..


> Можно дать критерии осознанности и сразу возникает проблема соответствия данным критериям.
> Вы совершаете какое то действие.
> Откуда Вы знаете, подвержены Вы в этот момент мешающим эмоциям и привычкам или нет?


Ну тут ,я думаю, любой взрослый человек в состоянии оглянуться назад и сказать:"Тут , я вспылил", допустим, или : "С языка сорвалось"(привычка ругаться) , то есть оценить  степень своей осознанности в какой-то ситуации.Обладая опытом такой самооценки и зная, по опыту ,что последствия таких действий ,как правило, негативны, можно принять решение ,что в следующий раз "я так больше не буду" и в подобной ситуации стараться впредь действовать более осознанно.



> Правильная у Вас мотивация или нет?
> Можно действовать на благо всех ЖС и в результате принести вред конкретным (не-всем) ЖС.


То же самое.
Осознанное действие даёт какую-то паузу - подумать прежде чем делать,оценить последствия как-то и выбрать вариант.Согласен, что мотивация не подкрплённая мудростью , может привести к совсем не тем результам.




> Никак не понимаю.
> Я могу поддерживать беседу, потому что это принято, не более того.
> Принято говорить: преступник вышел на свободу (на самом деле это означает конкретное явление: закончился срок заключения и можно больше не находится в тюрьме, свободы тут - нет).
> 
> Школьные каникулы - это свобода (на самом деле это означает конкретное явление: закончился учебный год и не нужно посещать школу определенное время, свободы тут - нет).


Всё же относительно.Кто -то будет спорить с тем ,что в тюрьме человек более ограничен ,чем вне её?
Полная свобода от всех ограничений обретается только с Просветлением,я думаю. 




> Проблема в том, что Сергей Хос - идеалист. Он считает что любой из 2 вышеперечисленных случаев обладает некоей общей характеристикой - "свободность", так же как все чашки обладают "чашностью" или все табуретки - "табуретностью".


В таком случае , я ещё больший идеалист , так как считаю , что человеческое существование , само по себе обладает "свободностью" в отличие от ,например ,адов,где страдание настолько велико,что не оставляет никакой свободы.




> Я не понимаю, что это такое и зачем об этом говорить.
> Я могу понять, что такие вещи можно использовать в практических целях, как костыли, чтобы понять что-то другое например.


Чтобы принять ответственность за свои деиствия.




> Вспоминается песня Цоя:
> "Все говорят, что жить как я нельзя - но почему?
> Ведь я - живу!"


А мне вот это:
я знаю эту женщину: 
одни ее зовут - свобода 
другим она - просто судьба 
и если для первых - она раба 
вторым она - святая судья 
я знаю эту женщину... 
(Наутилус Помпилиус)

----------

Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Шенпен

> А вы думаете -одно раза недостаточно подумать, надо это постоянно поддерживать (осознавать)?


А как же?
Достаточно решить бросить курить,чтобы деиствительно бросить?

----------


## Шенпен

> А вот сможете ли Вы понять, что такое "свободный телефон" например, в отрыве от контекста?
> Это телефон на который можно позвонить?
> Это телефон с которого можно позвонить?
> Это никому не нужный телефон, которым Вы можете пользоваться?
> Это бесплатный телефон?


Ну понятно, что слово меняет значение в зависимости от контекста.
Человек и отличается от автоматического переводчика ,тем что ловит контекст.
В контексте данной темы телефон не свободен.

----------

Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Шенпен

А вообще у меня возник вопрос к тем кто проголосовал против свободного  выбора.
Насколько я могу попнять, по-вашему выбор наш всегда совершается в соответствии с внешними и внутренними условиями и потому не свободен.
Тогда , кто же создал эти условия?

----------


## Фил

Сами создались в результате взаимозависимого возникновения. Причем безначального.

----------

Альбина (18.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А как же?
> Достаточно решить бросить курить,чтобы деиствительно бросить?


По своему опыту могу сказать - да. 
Алан Карр это какое то издевательствои над человеком.

----------

Альбина (18.11.2014), Шавырин (19.11.2014)

----------


## Шенпен

> Сами создались в результате взаимозависимого возникновения. Причем безначального.


У всех одинаковые?

----------


## Фил

> У всех одинаковые?


Почему одинаковые? Разве бывает что-то одинаковое?
Только идеи. Два треугольника могут быть равными или 1=1. Но у геометрии и математики узкая область применения, возвеличенная у нас до небес.

----------


## Шенпен

> Почему одинаковые? Разве бывает что-то одинаковое?
> Только идеи. Два треугольника могут быть равными или 1=1. Но у геометрии и математики узкая область применения, возвеличенная у нас до небес.


Тогда почему у  разные?
Кто сеет семена и пожинает плоды?

----------


## Альбина

> А как же?
> Достаточно решить бросить курить,чтобы деиствительно бросить?


Не пойму аналогии . Так если мы осознаем,мы же не хотим чего-то в этот  момент,а просто осознаем .

----------

Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда почему у  разные?
> Кто сеет семена и пожинает плоды?


В том то и дело, что никто.

----------


## Шенпен

> Не пойму аналогии . Так если мы осознаем,мы же не хотим чего-то в этот  момент,а просто осознаем .


Я имел в виду , что можно принять решение бросить курить сегодня. А завтра (потеряв осознанность) поймать себя с сигаретой во рту.Чтобы побороть укоренившуюся привычку,нужно приложить много усилий.
Так же и с эгоистической мотивацией. Вот Фил - человек с железной волей - решил ,сделал.У многих это не так.
Понятно о чём я?

----------

Альбина (18.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Шенпен

> В том то и дело, что никто.


Так это-ж нигилизм.

----------

Нико (18.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Так это-ж нигилизм.


Нигилизм это отрицание.
Отрицание - это тоже утверждение, потому что надо иметь то, что отрицается.
Утомительно все время повторять конструкции типа "я не утверждаю что есть тот  кто сеет и пожинает плоды и что его нет".
Буддизм часто принимают за нигилизм.

----------


## Альбина

> Я имел в виду , что можно принять решение бросить курить сегодня. А завтра (потеряв осознанность) поймать себя с сигаретой во рту.Чтобы побороть укоренившуюся привычку,нужно приложить много усилий.
> Так же и с эгоистической мотивацией. Вот Фил - человек с железной волей - решил ,сделал.У многих это не так.
> Понятно о чём я?


Когда я бросала курить, борясь с этой привычкой-у меня ничего не получалось. А смогла бросить только тогда , когда просто поняла, что мне это не нужно,но я всегда могу себе это позволить . Оставила за собой право выбора. :Big Grin: И кстати бросила без особых усилий.  
Про эгоистическую мотивацию я даже не знаю ,что сказать .Бороться с ней себе дороже . Уж тогда, если вы поняли, что что-то в вас не то  и вводит вас в сомнение , то эта мысль  имеет под собой почву и на этой почве посеянное зерно даст свои плоды.Мне кажется этого достаточно .Выходит вы осознаете все-таки желание свое, а не неугодные части своего эго.

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Утомительно все время повторять конструкции типа "я не утверждаю что есть тот  кто сеет и пожинает плоды и что его нет".
> Буддизм часто принимают за нигилизм.


Надо же Фил, вы тоже оказывается посеяли и плоды пожинаете . ))) Синхронное плавание просто.
Это вот мое из предыдущего поста .



> Уж тогда, если вы поняли, что что-то в вас не то и приносит и вводит вас в сомнение , то эта мысль имеет под собой почву и на этой почве посеянное зерно даст свои плоды

----------


## Шенпен

> Нигилизм это отрицание.
> Отрицание - это тоже утверждение, потому что надо иметь то, что отрицается.
> Утомительно все время повторять конструкции типа "я не утверждаю что есть тот  кто сеет и пожинает плоды и что его нет".
> Буддизм часто принимают за нигилизм.


Да! и  даже говорят что Будда изрёк Первую Благородную Истину  будучи в депресии.
Но мы-то с Вами так не считаем.

Я всё пытаюсь вас склонить к вопросу о том кто ответственнен за  карму , за то ,что мы переживаем  в своей теперешний ситуации.Ведь всё это - результат каких-то выборов совершенных нами в прошлом.Из которых какое-то количесво  свободных (подразумевается наличие альтернатив) или даже случайных которые нам никто не навязывал и которые ,однако, создают карму.
Но Вы упорный и мне проиходится раскрывать карты  :Smilie:  , потому-что времени на длинные дискусии  у меня нет.
Я понимаю что Ваша точка зрения не совпадает с моей.
За сим прощаюсь.

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да и говорят что Будда изрёк Первую Благородную Истину  будучи в депресии.


А кто говорит-то? Вы ещё скажите, что Будда был обкуренный, когда про Первую вещал)))).

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2014)

----------


## Шенпен

> А кто говорит-то? Вы ещё скажите, что Будда был обкуренный, когда про Первую вещал)))).


Это не я говорю , а нелюбители буддизма.
Говорят , что буддизам -депрессивная религия.

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это не я говорю , а нелюбители буддизма.
> Говорят , что буддизам -депрессивная религия.


Ну знаете, вам тогда к кураеву надо.

----------


## Шенпен

> Ну знаете, вам тогда к кураеву надо.


Зачем мне туда?

----------


## Нико

> Зачем мне туда?


Я тоже считаю, что вам туда не надо. Но и не говорите: "а вот нелюбители буддизма то-то и то-то говорят". )

----------


## Шенпен

> Я тоже считаю, что вам туда не надо. Но и не говорите: "а вот нелюбители буддизма то-то и то-то говорят". )


Фил сказал ,что буддизм часто путают с нигилизмом, я с ним согласился и добавил ,что так-же считают (ошибочно) буддизм депрессивной религией. Это было , так сказать, лирическое отступление от темы.
Нико, простите нас :Smilie:

----------

Нико (18.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Но у геометрии и математики узкая область применения, возвеличенная у нас до небес.


Математика в том или ином виде применяется почти в каждой области научного знания. При создании любых материальных благ - неизменно применяется математика. При перевозке и распределении материальных благ применяется математика. При планировании и прогнозировании - почти всегда и везде применяется математика. При оценке эффективности и почти любой другой оценке - применяется математика.
 :Big Grin: "Узкая область применения" :Kiss:  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди, привязанные к мышлению, думают, что мышление очень важно. При том, что мышление отнюдь не заменяет им дыхания, пищеварения, выделения слюны, моргания, сокращения мышц. Сама способность к пониманию совершенно не может быть заменена пониманием чего бы то ни было. Природа жизни вообще не в понимании чего бы то ни было, а в проживании этой самой жизни от момента к моменту.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Нико

> Люди, привязанные к мышлению, думают, что мышление очень важно. При том, что мышление отнюдь не заменяет им дыхания, пищеварения, выделения слюны, моргания, сокращения мышц. Сама способность к пониманию совершенно не может быть заменена пониманием чего бы то ни было. Природа жизни вообще не в понимании чего бы то ни было, а в проживании этой самой жизни от момента к моменту.


Это так, но почему вы так привязаны к мышлению, не задавались на досуге этим вопросом?)

----------

Альбина (19.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это так, но почему вы так привязаны к мышлению, не задавались на досуге этим вопросом?)


Это не важно  :Smilie:  "Почему" - это все та же привязанность к мышлению. Достаточно видеть привязанность к мышлению и воздерживаться от нее.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Aion

> Достаточно видеть привязанность к мышлению и воздерживаться от нее.


Если мышление - ведущая психологическая функция, это попросту невозможно.

----------

Альбина (19.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если мышление - ведущая психологическая функция, это попросту невозможно.


Для начала стоит использовать ведущую психологическую функцию для различения мышления от привязанности к мышлению.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Aion

> Для начала стоит использовать ведущую психологическую функцию для различения мышления от привязанности к мышлению.


В случае ведущей психологической функции мышления, к нему и привязано сознание. Другие психологические функции относительно неразвиты. Кое-что развить, конечно, можно, но изменить врождённый психологический тип не получится.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В случае ведущей психологической функции мышления, к нему и привязано сознание. Другие психологические функции относительно неразвиты. Кое-что развить, конечно, можно, но изменить врождённый психологический тип не получится.


Не много ли допущений? А в случае, если мышление отнюдь не ведущая, а то и вовсе - не обязательная функция и к сознанию привязано единственно, как вторичная рефлексия?

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Aion

> Не много ли допущений?


Это не допущения. Так устроена психика. 


> А в случае, если мышление отнюдь не ведущая, а то и вовсе - не обязательная функция и к сознанию привязано единственно, как вторичная рефлексия?


В случае, если мышление не ведущая функция, к нему нет привязанности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Неужели я, наконец-то, нашел эксперта, который точно знает как устроена психика?
Но я не верю авторитетам. Пока не доказано иное, допущение - и есть допущение. Вы допускаете, что психика устроена именно так. Я оснований для такого допущения не вижу. Большая часть живых существ прекрасно обходятся без мышления. Или мы просто вкладываем разные смыслы в слово "мышление", вот и весь сыр-бор.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В случае, если мышление не ведущая функция, к нему нет привязанности


Что за передергивание? Привязанности могут быть только к ведущей функции? И не ведущая, и привязанность не зависит от ведущести. 
Не зря я не доверял авторитетам. Тем более самопровозглашенным.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Фил

> Да! и  даже говорят что Будда изрёк Первую Благородную Истину  будучи в депресии.
> Но мы-то с Вами так не считаем.
> 
> Я всё пытаюсь вас склонить к вопросу о том кто ответственнен за  карму , за то ,что мы переживаем  в своей теперешний ситуации.Ведь всё это - результат каких-то выборов совершенных нами в прошлом.Из которых какое-то количесво  свободных (подразумевается наличие альтернатив) или даже случайных которые нам никто не навязывал и которые ,однако, создают карму.
> Но Вы упорный и мне проиходится раскрывать карты  , потому-что времени на длинные дискусии  у меня нет.
> Я понимаю что Ваша точка зрения не совпадает с моей.
> За сим прощаюсь.


Кто ответственный? Совокупность, которая обозначается как "Я" и ответственна. Причем за все и всегда, даже если этого не делала. Сын за отца.
Это - дукка!

----------


## Фил

> Математика в том или ином виде применяется почти в каждой области научного знания. При создании любых материальных благ - неизменно применяется математика. При перевозке и распределении материальных благ применяется математика. При планировании и прогнозировании - почти всегда и везде применяется математика. При оценке эффективности и почти любой другой оценке - применяется математика.
> "Узкая область применения"


Мосты, дороги, машины, космические корабли,
Банки, фьючерсы, ценные бумаги, экономика,
Статистика, прогнозирование, активы, тренды,
Все это очень важно, но почему-то всего этого не хватает?

----------


## Aion

> Неужели я, наконец-то, нашел эксперта, который точно знает как устроена психика?


Для точного знания нужна кое-какая информация о месте и времени рождения.  :Cool: 



> Большая часть живых существ прекрасно обходятся без мышления.


При чём здесь большая часть живых существ?


> Или мы просто вкладываем разные смыслы в слово "мышление", вот и весь сыр-бор.


Возможно, мы действительно вкладываем в слово "мышление" разные смыслы. 


> Мышление — та функция, которая, следуя своим собственным законам, приводит данные содержания представлений в понятийную связь.
> 
> Типология Юнга





> Что за передергивание? Привязанности могут быть только к ведущей функции? И не ведущая, и привязанность не зависит от ведущести.


Это не передёргивание. Не всем дано мыслить. Кое-кто этого просто не умеет делать в силу неразвитости мышления. Какая может быть привязанность к зрению у слепого или привязанность к слуху у глухого? 



> Не зря я не доверял авторитетам. Тем более самопровозглашенным.


Вы о чём? Вера хороша там, где нет знания. Если не желаете что-то знать, при чём тут какие-то авторитеты?  :EEK!:

----------


## Кирилллл

Возможно, мы действительно вкладываем в слово "мышление" разные смыслы.[/QUOTE]

Мое мнение ели оно комуто интересно )   если вы оба можите осозновать хотябы секунду  то  тогда в мышление вы вкладываете один смысл

----------


## Кирилллл

> Возможно, мы действительно вкладываем в слово "мышление" разные смыслы.


Мое мнение ели оно комуто интересно )   если вы оба можите осозновать хотябы секунду  то  тогда в мышление вы вкладываете один смысл[/QUOTE]

Мышление -это приношение прошлого в настоящее .  
или мышление это то что уходит при осознонности . 
А то вдруг нас читают такие как я не образованные чтоб им тоже было понятно ,  просто я не понимаю ваши умные речи))

----------


## Альбина

> =Кирилллл;686750]Мое мнение ели оно комуто интересно )   если вы оба можите осозновать хотябы секунду  то  тогда в мышление вы вкладываете один смысл
> 
> Мышление -это приношение прошлого в настоящее .  
> или мышление это то что уходит при осознонности . 
> А то вдруг нас читают такие как я не образованные чтоб им тоже было понятно ,  просто я не понимаю ваши умные речи))


[/QUOTE]

У вас хорошо последнее предложение получилось . :Wink: 

Мышление -это свободное движение праны по энергетическим каналам вверх. Так устроен человек, что у него энергия внутренняя движется снизу вверх, а мышление помогает эту энергию поднять вверх. Поэтому без него никак нельзя обойтись . Мышление ведь не только в себя включает мысли которые в уме,но и просто обычное (спонтанное )поведение .(взять чашку в руку, ответить на телефонный звонок).

----------


## Кирилллл

У вас хорошо последнее предложение получилось . :Wink: 

Мышление -это свободное движение праны по энергетическим каналам вверх. Так устроен человек, что у него энергия внутренняя движется снизу вверх, а мышление помогает эту энергию поднять вверх. Поэтому без него никак нельзя обойтись . Мышление ведь не только в себя включает мысли которые в уме,но и просто обычное (спонтанное )поведение .(взять чашку в руку, ответить на телефонный звонок).[/QUOTE]

для просвитления образованный много знающий ум это большое эго это большая приграда .

----------


## Альбина

> [COLOR="#A9A9A9"]
> 
> для просвитления образованный много знающий ум это большое эго это большая приграда .


Одно другому не мешает . Вообще желание найти истину -это тоже своего рода путь к просветлению. А эго может на любом уме висеть- на образованном или нет . Скажете нет?

----------


## Aion

> Мышление ведь не только в себя включает мысли которые в уме,но и просто обычное (спонтанное )поведение .(взять чашку в руку, ответить на телефонный звонок).


По этому поводу есть текстик: 



> Мы думали это сметана, а это был творог 
> Мы думали это Монтана, а это был синий чулок 
> Мы думали это баба, а это был мужик 
> Мы думали это Блэк Саббат, а это был Шаинского крик 
> 
> Мы думали это котлеты, а это был просто хлеб 
> Мы думали он отпетый, а он лишь вчера окреп 
> Мы думали это супчик, а это была вода 
> Мы думали раз уж чубчик, значит любовь навсегда 
> ...


 :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (19.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Одно другому не мешает . Вообще желание найти истину -это тоже своего рода путь к просветлению. А эго может на любом уме висеть- на образованном или нет . Скажете нет?


Если бы щас кто то написал что может ответить на любой вапрос и ответ будет 100% верный . Вы бы сказали счего ты знаешь что он будет верный ?  да кто ты такой чтоб так говорить ?  и таму подобное .
а знаете почему ?  потому что вам не нужен ответ . Ответ это точка ,  тупик  смерть для ума в нем некуда двигатся  нет прастранства для размышлений . Вам нужны ответы на подобии тех какие вы друг другу пишите  ,  из ваших ответов вазникает еще больше вапросов вы расуждаете спорите а это радость для ума ,  Эго прекрасно себя чуствует в споре . Вы чуствуете я есть у меня есть точка зрения я прочитал много книг и знаю много умных слов я всем покажу какой я умный и докажу что я прав .  Вас что то привело в будизм . что то хочет вас проснутся ... но ум не даст он водит вас за ниточки

----------


## Альбина

> Если бы щас кто то написал что может ответить на любой вапрос и ответ будет 100% верный . Вы бы сказали счего ты знаешь что он будет верный ?  да кто ты такой чтоб так говорить ?  и таму подобное .
> а знаете почему ?  потому что вам не нужен ответ . Ответ это точка ,  тупик  смерть для ума в нем некуда двигатся  нет прастранства для размышлений . Вам нужны ответы на подобии тех какие вы друг другу пишите  ,  из ваших ответов вазникает еще больше вапросов вы расуждаете спорите а это радость для ума ,  Эго прекрасно себя чуствует в споре . Вы чуствуете я есть у меня есть точка зрения я прочитал много книг и знаю много умных слов я всем покажу какой я умный и докажу что я прав .  Вас что то привело в будизм . что то хочет вас проснутся ... но ум не даст он водит вас за ниточки


Ну вот . Спорьте с нами . :Kiss:  Вместе веселее. У вас у самого склад ума мыслителя. У Будды точка даже не поставилась . Он до смерти свое знание держал в голове и передавал людям.  И с ним тоже кто-то спорил. И он имел очень четкую схему . Она как-бы все-таки должна быть в уме .

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ну вот . Спорьте с нами . Вместе веселее. У вас у самого склад ума мыслителя. У Будды точка даже не поставилась . Он до смерти свое знание держал в голове и передавал людям.  И с ним тоже кто-то спорил. И он имел очень четкую схему . Она как-бы все-таки должна быть в уме .


оооо как все сложно )))  Будда обшался с помощью ума как и мы с вами разница только в том что он был хозяен ума он его использовал а с нами все наоборот ум использует нас . Да и вообще у меня есть сомнения что будда был просветлен )))

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Мосты, дороги, машины, космические корабли,
> Банки, фьючерсы, ценные бумаги, экономика,
> Статистика, прогнозирование, активы, тренды,


Это даже не начало списка, продолжайте. Подскажу чуть-чуть - генетика, экология, география... 
Научное знание и все технологии всегда и везде, возможно за редким исключением, опираются на математику и немыслимы без нее. Тогда возможно также у всех областей науки в отдельности и у научного знания в целом "узкая область применения"?

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> оооо как все сложно )))  Будда обшался с помощью ума как и мы с вами разница только в том что он был хозяен ума он его использовал а с нами все наоборот ум использует нас . Да и вообще у меня есть сомнения что будда был просветлен )))


Сапожник без сапог?)))))

----------


## Аурум

> оооо как все сложно )))  Будда обшался с помощью ума как и мы с вами разница только в том что он был хозяен ума он его использовал а с нами все наоборот ум использует нас . Да и вообще у меня есть сомнения что будда был просветлен )))


И правильно. Сомневайтесь. Будда учил сомневаться и проверять.

----------

Альбина (19.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> И правильно. Сомневайтесь. Будда учил сомневаться и проверять.


самниваюсь я пото му что природа ума такова .  ум не знает что такое доверие  . наверно ))

----------


## Кирилллл

> Сапожник без сапог?)))))


У будды были ученик  он каму то что то объеснял . Но зачем ???????  вот в чем вапрос .

----------


## Альбина

> У будды были ученик  он каму то что то объеснял . Но зачем ???????  вот в чем вапрос .


Ну и есть у вас варианты? зачем? у меня вот версия такая. Что природа ума -такова . Когда ум достигает максимально точки свободы  -движение ума все-равно продолжается . А поскольку ум свободен от эго -значит он себя пытается найти во внешнем мире. И это относится к любому человеку.даже далекому от просветления.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ну и есть у вас варианты? зачем? у меня вот версия такая. Что природа ума -такова . Когда ум достигает максимально точки свободы  -движение ума все-равно продолжается . А поскольку ум свободен от эго -значит он себя пытается найти во внешнем мире. И это относится к любому человеку.даже далекому от просветления.


вы не понимаете что будда это "не ум "  
мое мнение что это мой мозг просто ноходит для меня интересную тему чтоб я наблюдал за ним . эгоист одним словом все внимание ему )))

----------


## Альбина

> вы не понимаете что будда это "не ум "  
> мое мнение что это мой мозг просто ноходит для меня интересную тему чтоб я наблюдал за ним . эгоист одним словом все внимание ему )))


вы его осуждаете? . куда бы вы от него (ума) не пытались спрятаться-все-равно он себя будет обнаруживать . Иначе никак. Потому как кроме него и нет ничего .Так что усиливайте внимание к нему.)) (там ничего нет страшного))

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ну и есть у вас варианты? зачем? у меня вот версия такая. Что природа ума -такова . Когда ум достигает максимально точки свободы  -движение ума все-равно продолжается . А поскольку ум свободен от эго -значит он себя пытается найти во внешнем мире. И это относится к любому человеку.даже далекому от просветления.


по вашем ответам я предпологаю что вы не понимаете что такое осознонность .
лучше не пытайтесь практиковать ее . Вы будете просто одной частью мозга подовлять другую и в конце концов часть мозга которую вы подовляете скажит :  да хватит меня подовлять а другая ответит хочу и подовляю ))  и у вас начнется диолог в голове . называемый шизофринией )

----------


## Кирилллл

> по вашем ответам я предпологаю что вы не понимаете что такое осознонность .
> лучше не пытайтесь практиковать ее . Вы будете просто одной частью мозга подовлять другую и в конце концов часть мозга которую вы подовляете скажит :  да хватит меня подовлять а другая ответит хочу и подовляю ))  и у вас начнется диолог в голове . называемый шизофринией )


был бы с нами будда он бы сказал просто наблюдайте за мной )

----------


## Нико

> по вашем ответам я предпологаю что вы не понимаете что такое осознонность .
> лучше не пытайтесь практиковать ее . Вы будете просто одной частью мозга подовлять другую и в конце концов часть мозга которую вы подовляете скажит :  да хватит меня подовлять а другая ответит хочу и подовляю ))  и у вас начнется диолог в голове . называемый шизофринией )


Кирилл, если вы не троллите (а такой вариант исключать нельзя!), давайте я буду исправлять орфографические и пунктуационные ошибки в ваших сообщениях! Мне не трудно, Челябинск всё-таки)))

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Кирилл, если вы не троллите (а такой вариант исключать нельзя!), давайте я буду исправлять орфографические и пунктуационные ошибки в ваших сообщениях! Мне не трудно, Челябинск всё-таки)))


Какая-то загадочная ситуация.
Человек пишет грамотные вещи с такой орфографией  :Smilie:

----------


## Кирилллл

> Кирилл, если вы не троллите (а такой вариант исключать нельзя!), давайте я буду исправлять орфографические и пунктуационные ошибки в ваших сообщениях! Мне не трудно, Челябинск всё-таки)))


а знаете что таварищи я пишу не правильно из за вас !!!!  пото му что вы пишите правильно !!  вы пародили это и сами мучаетесь
точно тагже и будда есть из за нас улавливаете суть )

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]точно тагже и будда есть из за нас улавливаете суть )[/QUOTE

А "будду"-то с двумя "д" написал!!!! В отличие от "исуса"))))

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

[QUOTE=Нико;686796]


> точно тагже и будда есть из за нас улавливаете суть )[/QUOTE
> 
> А "будду"-то с двумя "д" написал!!!! В отличие от "исуса"))))


Исус тоже был буддой . церковь не много переписала  историю и внесла своего понимания

----------


## Альбина

> по вашем ответам я предпологаю что вы не понимаете что такое осознонность .
> лучше не пытайтесь практиковать ее . Вы будете просто одной частью мозга подовлять другую и в конце концов часть мозга которую вы подовляете скажит :  да хватит меня подовлять а другая ответит хочу и подовляю ))  и у вас начнется диолог в голове . называемый шизофринией )


Да ну вроде как понимаю. Чего там непонятного то особо. "Дом-это дом, ум- это ум.Ум есть , ума-нет . ))и т.д. Я как-раз думаю, что моменты осознанности не редки у людей в жизни . Просто она переходит в неосознанность .  Ну и вообщем-то это и неплохо. Осознавать себя  постоянно - тоскливо как-то .)) Будда вот может поэтому и стал знания свои миру предлагать .))) :Wink:

----------


## Кирилллл

> Да ну вроде как понимаю. Чего там непонятного то особо. "Дом-это дом, ум- это ум.Ум есть , ума-нет . ))и т.д. Я как-раз думаю, что моменты осознанности не редки у людей в жизни . Просто она переходит в неосознанность .  Ну и вообщем-то это и неплохо. Осознавать себя  постоянно - тоскливо как-то .)) Будда вот может поэтому и стал знания свои миру предлагать .)))


 смотрели фильм матрица ?   когда морфиус дал две таблеки нео и сказал выбирай или проснутся либо спать дальше так вот похоже вы выбрали спать дальше

----------


## Нико

> Исус тоже был буддой .


Если вы считаете Иисуса буддой, будьте так добры, пишите "Иисус". (Вон как ловко вы написали "морфиус", "нео", "матрица")  Хватит, вы тролль!

----------


## Кирилллл

> Если вы считаете Иисуса буддой, будьте так добры, пишите "Иисус".


Ого а кто сказал что будда лучше иссуса или вас  ?  не СУДИТЕ !!!!!!   Иисус сказал не судите и не судимы будете но он жил с еврееми у него не было выбора )

----------


## Альбина

> смотрели фильм матрица ?   когда морфиус дал две таблеки нео и сказал выбирай или проснутся либо спать дальше так вот похоже вы выбрали спать дальше


А вы вот все разбудить пытаетесь? Совести у вас нет.))

----------


## Кирилллл

> А вы вот все разбудить пытаетесь? Совести у вас нет.))


Я не могу вас разбудить . будла мог бы вас выдернуть в свой реальный мир а я могу только вам навизать свой вымышленный мир

----------

Альбина (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> будла


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Кирилллл

> Если вы считаете Иисуса буддой, будьте так добры, пишите "Иисус". (Вон как ловко вы написали "морфиус", "нео", "матрица")  Хватит, вы тролль!


Нико примите мою орфографию и все пройдет ,  и желание сломать мне руки тоже ))

----------


## Нико

> Нико примите мою орфографию и все пройдет ,  и желание сломать мне руки тоже ))


У меня нет желания ломать вам руки, просто вы прикалываетесь тут.

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Кирилллл

> У меня нет желания ломать вам руки, просто вы прикалываетесь тут.


хахахаха пипец . че не уж все тааак плохо

----------


## Альбина

> Я не могу вас разбудить . будла мог бы вас выдернуть в свой реальный мир а я могу только вам навизать свой вымышленный мир


Спасибо . ))Мне своего хватает .
Конечно же вы не тролль.. Напишите чего-нибудь про иллюзию свободы выбора, коль уж вы осознали реальный мир а то .... не то.)))(не в тему разговор).И вообще интересно - чего там в реальности то происходит?

----------


## Ersh

Кириллл заблокирован.

----------

Aion (19.11.2014), Александр Кеосаян (19.11.2014), Аурум (19.11.2014), Нико (19.11.2014), Сергей Хос (19.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для точного знания нужна кое-какая информация о месте и времени рождения. 
> При чём здесь большая часть живых существ?Возможно, мы действительно вкладываем в слово "мышление" разные смыслы. 
> Это не передёргивание. Не всем дано мыслить. Кое-кто этого просто не умеет делать в силу неразвитости мышления. Какая может быть привязанность к зрению у слепого или привязанность к слуху у глухого? 
> Вы о чём? Вера хороша там, где нет знания. Если не желаете что-то знать, при чём тут какие-то авторитеты?


Aion, пока Вы только все больше дискредитируете себя в моих глазах как адекватный собеседник. Вы претендуете на какие-то особенные способности к мышлению?

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Aion

> Aion, пока Вы только все больше дискредитируете себя в моих глазах как адекватный собеседник. Вы претендуете на какие-то особенные способности к мышлению?


Я-то здесь при чём?  
Речь об обусловленности мышления.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я-то здесь при чём?  
> Речь об обусловленности мышления.


При том, что это Ваша речь, цена которой определяет степень уделяемого ей внимания.
Не продали, дорого и ненужно.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Aion

> При том, что это Ваша речь, цена которой определяет степень уделяемого ей внимания.
> Не продали, дорого и ненужно.


Вы о чём?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы о чём?


Вы уже не претендуете на особенные способности к мышлению, которые не у всех развиты в нужной Вам мере?
Слив защитан

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Aion

> Вы уже не претендуете на особенные способности к мышлению, которые не у всех развиты в нужной Вам мере?
> Слив защитан


А с чего вы взяли, что я претендую на особые способности к мышлению? Мышление не является моей ведущей психологической функцией, и повторяю, мне непонятно, при чём здесь вообще я?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А с чего вы взяли, что я претендую на особые способности к мышлению? Мышление не является моей ведущей психологической функцией, и повторяю, мне непонятно, при чём здесь вообще я?


То - ведущая психиологическая функция  :Smilie:  То - не является ведущей. Показания меняете как хотите

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Шавырин

> Для справки о таковости -- сутта, благо, что она короткая.
> 
> *Калака сутта: Проповедь в Калаке*
> АН 4.24
> Однажды Благословенный пребывал в парке Калака в [граде] Сакета. Там он обратился к монахам: «Монахи!» 
> «Да, Владыка», ответствовали монахи. 
> Благословенный сказал: «Монахи, всё во Вселенной — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом — ведомо мне. 
> Всё во Вселенной — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом — ведомо мне неопосредованно. Всё это было постигнуто Татхагатой, но не укоренено в Татхагате. 
> Если бы я сказал: «Я не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной, — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом», это было бы ложным. 
> ...



Качественно ! 

Напомнило : 

Спрашивает как-то еврей хасидов:
— Скажите, а откуда вы знаете, что ваш ребе разговаривает с Богом?
— Ну как? Сам ребе нам об этом рассказывает.
— И откуда вы знаете, что это правда?
— Как откуда? Разве Господь, благословенно Имя Его, станет разговаривать с обманщиком?

----------

Алик (19.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Татхагата (нерожденное) указывает на тот же самый базовый психический элемент - сама базовая основа способности узнавать что-то
Изучая то, как в сознание проникают распознаваемые признаки (дхармы), формы на основе признаков, чувства, восприятие и сознание, обнаруживается, что само возникновение признаков, т.е. направленности внимания на определенные признаки из их бесконечного разнообразия в своей основе имеет как намарупа (т.е. результат предыдущей направленности внимания, ожидания что-либо распознать, викара), так и необусловленное намарупа возникновение направленности внимания.

Современные психологи говорят о произвольном и непроизвольном внимании, описывая этот базовый психический опыт.

Татхагатой, в этом смысле, называют произвольное, изначальное внимание, то, которое возникает необусловленно,  независимо от предыдущих актов распознавания, взаимоувязываемых посредством намарупа в сложные конструкции.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Татхагатой, в этом смысле, называют произвольное, изначальное внимание, то, которое возникает необусловленно,  независимо от предыдущих актов распознавания, взаимоувязываемых посредством намарупа в сложные конструкции.


Кто именно такое называет Татхагатой?

----------

Нико (20.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кто именно такое называет Татхагатой?


По моему мнению - все буддийские учителя и Будда, прежде всего, называют татхагатой (так приходящим) именно этот ясный ум, именно эту способность к познанию. Вы бы хотели возразить?

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Aion

> То - ведущая психиологическая функция  То - не является ведущей. Показания меняете как хотите


Пожалуйста, не проецируйте на меня что-то своё. Где я утверждал, что мышление - моя ведущая психологическая функция? Если совершенно не хотите понимать, о чём я говорю, может, стоит не на моё мышление обратить внимание, а на своё чувство?  :EEK!:

----------


## Юй Кан

> По моему мнению - все буддийские учителя и Будда, прежде всего, называют татхагатой (так приходящим) именно этот ясный ум, именно эту способность к познанию. Вы бы хотели возразить?


Где и у кого именно из всех буддийских учителей и Будды, прежде всего, сказано, что Так Приходящий это "произвольное, изначальное внимание, то, которое возникает необусловленно, независимо от предыдущих актов распознавания, взаимоувязываемых посредством намарупа в сложные конструкции"? 
Приведите, пожалуйста, цитаты, иначе это сложносочинённое умопостроение -- не более чем Ваш собственный креатив.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пожалуйста, не проецируйте на меня что-то своё. Где я утверждал, что мышление - моя ведущая психологическая функция? Если совершенно не хотите понимать, о чём я говорю, может, стоит не на моё мышление обратить внимание, а на своё чувство?


Может быть не стоит делить чувства на свое и не свое? Вы не утверждали, что мышление - ведущая психологическая функция?
Вам предоставить цитаты Ваших сообщений или Вы сами посмотрите и подумаете - я что-то проецирую или Вы меняете показания?

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Где и у кого именно из всех буддийских учителей и Будды, прежде всего, сказано, что Так Приходящий это "произвольное, изначальное внимание, то, которое возникает необусловленно, независимо от предыдущих актов распознавания, взаимоувязываемых посредством намарупа в сложные конструкции"? 
> Приведите, пожалуйста, цитаты, иначе это сложносочинённое умопостроение -- не более чем Ваш собственный креатив.


Я не возражаю против собственного креатива, более того, исключительно таковой и признаю. Даже цитата, воспроизведенная буквально - это собственный креатив, поэтому стоит цитаты предварять фразой "я так слышал".

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023), Фил (20.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не возражаю против собственного креатива, более того, исключительно таковой и признаю. Даже цитата, воспроизведенная буквально - это собственный креатив, поэтому стоит цитаты предварять фразой "я так слышал".


И пошло всё в кучу: и собственный креатив, и цитаты (каких в этом случае, понятно, не сыскать), отчего собственный сложносочинённый креатив становится равен цитате из всех буддийских учителей и Будды, прежде всего, да ещё с рекомендацией чем предварять цитаты... А называется сей креативненький жанр -- "мистификасьён и престидижитация". А больше тут и обсуждать нечего.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И пошло всё в кучу: и собственный креатив, и цитаты (каких в этом случае, понятно, не сыскать), отчего собственный сложносочинённый креатив становится равен цитате из всех буддийских учителей и Будды, прежде всего, да ещё с рекомендацией чем предварять цитаты... А называется сей креативненький жанр -- "мистификасьён и престидижитация". А больше тут и обсуждать нечего.


Никакой кучи и никакого равенства. В данном случае было заявлено только ценное (для меня же) открытие о том, что же такое татхагата. А мистификациями называют кое-что другое (а для Вас это больной вопрос, как говорится, у кого что болит...)

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023), Фил (20.11.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Может быть не стоит делить чувства на свое и не свое?


Ну вы же почему-то привязались к моему мышлению, а не к своему. Не поняли того, что я сказал, обесценили меня как собеседника: 


> Aion, пока Вы только все больше дискредитируете себя в моих глазах как адекватный собеседник. Вы претендуете на какие-то особенные способности к мышлению?


Так кто из нас делит?  :EEK!: 


> Вы не утверждали, что мышление - ведущая психологическая функция?
> Вам предоставить цитаты Ваших сообщений или Вы сами посмотрите и подумаете - я что-то проецирую или Вы меняете показания?


Если всё ещё не поняли, я нигде не утверждал, что мышление *моя* ведущая психологическая функция. Это ваша фантазия.

----------


## Won Soeng

Aion, Ваша ведущая психологическая функция чем-то отличается от просто ведущей психологической функции?

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Aion

> Aion, Ваша ведущая психологическая функция чем-то отличается от просто ведущей психологической функции?


Won Soeng, ваша ошибка в том, что вы не понимаете, что ведущая психологическая функция у разных людей может быть разной: у кого-то это мышление, у кого-то интуиция, у кого-то чувство или ощущение... :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng, ваша ошибка в том, что вы не понимаете, что ведущая психологическая функция у разных людей может быть разной: у кого-то это мышление, у кого-то интуиция, у кого-то чувство или ощущение...


Спасибо, теперь я понял. Вы о типизациях. Мне это не интересно совершенно. Это все равно что делить яблоки по наличию у них красных вкраплений, красного бочка и в основном красного цвета. Если для Вас мышление это психологическая функция среди других, которая может быть, а может не быть ведущей - мы действительно называем мышлением крайне разные предметы.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (21.11.2014), Монферран (05.01.2023), Фил (21.11.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Мне это не интересно совершенно. Это все равно что делить яблоки по наличию у них красных вкраплений, красного бочка и в основном красного цвета.


Каждому своё, однако, игнорирование различий между людьми вряд ли можно назвать полезным:



> Можно сказать, что индивиды равны лишь в той мере, в какой они бессознательны, то есть не осознают своих действительных различий. Чем более бессознателен человек, тем больше он будет соответствовать общим канонам психического поведения.
> 
> *Карл Густав Юнг
> О природе психе*

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

"Неведение –вера, 
что вещи существуют так, как они выглядят, независимо и автономно, вне зависимости от 
причин  – корень  этих  омрачений." - Лоджонг от Далай-ламы.

----------


## Айвар

> Всё, что может быть зримо, слышимо иль ощущаемо
> и сковывает других, яко истинное,
> пребывающий в Таковости — средь сковавших себя —
> не станет, подобно им, объявлять истинным либо ложным.
> 
> Ранее [под древом Бодхи] ясно увидев, чем
> связаны и скованы [целые] поколения, [убеждённые],
> «Я знаю, я вижу, именно так, как оно есть!», [говорю:]
> «Средь этого нет ничего, что сковывало бы Татхагату».


Красивая сутта. Обращают на себя внимание слова о яко(бы) истинном среди связаных и скованых. То есть таковый не связан и не скован якоб(бы) истинным как (целые) поколения. 
А также - слова обо всё, что может быть зримо, слышимо или ощущаемо.

Где же находится критерий истинности такового, если таковый не связан и не скован? Или он не связан другим (поколением) связывающих и сковывающих?

Таковый понимает таковость как не связаность и не скованость. Таковый против догматического утверждения истинного или такого же мнения тех, кто только видит, слышит и ощущает?

Очень интересно!

----------

Фил (26.11.2014)

----------


## Айвар

> Всё это было постигнуто Татхагатой, но не укоренено в Татхагате.
> Если бы я сказал: «Я не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной, — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом», это было бы ложным.
> Если бы я сказал: «Я и знаю и не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной, — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом», это также было бы ложным.
> Если бы я сказал: «Я ни знаю ни не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, [что может быть] видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом», это было бы моей ошибкой.
> 
> Таким образом, монахи, Татхагата, видя то, что должно быть зримо, не измышляет зримое. Он не измышляет незримое. Он не измышляет подлежащее видению. Он не измышляет зрящего.
> Слыша то, что должно быть слышимо, он не измышляет слышимое. Он не измышляет неслышимое. Он не измышляет подлежащее слышанию. Он не измышляет слышащего
> Ощущая то, что должно быть ощутимо, он не измышляет ощутимое. Он не измышляет неощутимое. Он не измышляет подлежащее ощущению. Он не измышляет ощущающего
> Познавая то, что должно быть познано, он не измышляет познанное. Он не измышляет непознанное. Он не измышляет подлежащее познанию. Он не измышляет познающего.
> ...


Все ж таки интересно, о чем идет речь? Неужели мы говорим об явлении (феномене) в том чистом виде как он нам является, приходит? Никто ж не станет спорить с тем, что то, каким образом явление возникло, оно уже возникло, а все наши возможные интерпретации этого явления уже не имеют прямого отношения к явлению будь то познанное определеннымм образом, непознанное, должное или познающий - все это уже не то же (самое) явление! Оно не укоренено! Релевантность явления как бы абсолютна. Абсолютен сам феномен - он абсолютно непроницаем. 
Но почему нас интересует о статус истинного, почему мы говорим о модусе истинного - проще говоря, как явление истины является во всех вещах далеких от истины? - Ведь именно так можно понять говорение о несвязанности или о нескованности.

Неужели современный феноменолог повторяет путь мысли Будды?

Есть явления, которое проявлено и понятно. Его очевидность это совершенная истина моего восприятия (ничьего больше). Из уважения к статусу вещи это явление не подлежит какому бы то ни было психологизированию, берется чисто и целостно. 

Пожалуй, соглашусь, что именно так видеть явление и значит быть в его свободе.

----------


## Нико

> Релевантность явления как бы абсолютна. Абсолютен сам феномен - он абсолютно непроницаем.


Вы сторонник абсолюта тут, или чего?



> Есть явления, которое проявлено и понятно. Его очевидность это совершенная истина моего восприятия (ничьего больше). Из уважения к статусу вещи это явление не подлежит какому бы то ни было психологизированию, берется чисто и целостно.


Возьмите явление чисто и целостно, попробуйте его на вкус... Оно вроде есть, да? А потом поищите его в анализе, и будет интересно, где оно там, среди его кусков?)

----------


## Айвар

Мы не ценим слова ради слов, мы ценим их ради смысла. Смыслы это обволакивающее значение явления (имя и форма). Просто иногда надо ждать пока туман смыслов рассеятся. Иногда долго. Он не рассеется никогда, если вы голый рационалист. А рациональность, это как движение между двумя условными точками, всегда будет подразумевать отстраненного наблюдателя, геометра (ум). 

Когда Будда употребил слово таковость, то он не предлагал заменит им реальность. О реальности никто ничего сказать не можете. Реальность по факту абсолютна. Чтобы вы ни добавляли это только усилит позицию абсолюта, а вашу сделает только более шаткой. Поэтому ни реальность, ни абсолют не подлежат обсуждения - это бесперспективно, вредно и очень очень глупо. Просто дурацкость в энной степени. 

Таковость Будды именно это и подразумевает, когда сводит, знакомит нас с фактами нашей жизни. Мы просто присутствуем при встрече, иногда это встреча с мыслью, иногда с эмоцией, иногда с ощущением.

----------

Фил (27.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Мене тут ответили:

*Neroli*: Существует ли с буддийской точки зрения свобода выбора и свобода воли?
*Геше Лобсанг Сопа*: Это очень распространенный вопрос. И очень хорошо, что Вы его задали.
В процессе наших перерождений, мы создаем карму. Карма, дословно переводится как «действие». Наши действия могут быть как положительными, так и отрицательными, равнозначно формирующие последующие события нашей жизни и перерождения. Наша нынешняя ситуация, результат наших прошлых действий (деяний), т.е., то, что мы имеем сейчас это эффект или последствия. В буддизме говорится о том, что нынешняя жизнь не важна, поскольку мы уже имеем её как эффект, со всеми позитивными и негативными результатами. Мы видим, все свои ошибки, и имеем возможность прямо сейчас совершать добрые деяния, создавая благоприятную карму для дальнейшего или последующих жизней. Конечно, отработать неблагую карму можно и за одну жизнь, как ведает нам история известного йогина Миларепы, но для этого нужно огромное желание, а самое главное раскаяние в содеянном во всех прошлых жизнях. Это сможет стать отличным фундаментом для накопения благой кармы. Не отработав неблагую карму, как бы вы не старались, как бы нам не хотелось, мы не сможем выйти на более высокий этап в практиках. Поэтому, нет никакой возможности избежать последствий кармы, какой бы неблагой или хорошей она нам ни казалась. Следовательно, мы не имеем никакого выбора, до тех пор, пока карма не будет исчерпана. Как бы вам ни казалось, что вы свободны в своей воле, результаты кармы будут всегда движущим рычагом в данных желаниях и изъявлениях.

----------

Альбина (27.11.2014), Фил (27.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Мене тут ответили:
> 
> *Neroli*: Существует ли с буддийской точки зрения свобода выбора и свобода воли?
> *Геше Лобсанг Сопа*: Это очень распространенный вопрос. И очень хорошо, что Вы его задали.
> В процессе наших перерождений, мы создаем карму. Карма, дословно переводится как «действие». Наши действия могут быть как положительными, так и отрицательными, равнозначно формирующие последующие события нашей жизни и перерождения. Наша нынешняя ситуация, результат наших прошлых действий (деяний), т.е., то, что мы имеем сейчас это эффект или последствия. В буддизме говорится о том, что нынешняя жизнь не важна, поскольку мы уже имеем её как эффект, со всеми позитивными и негативными результатами. Мы видим, все свои ошибки, и имеем возможность прямо сейчас совершать добрые деяния, создавая благоприятную карму для дальнейшего или последующих жизней. Конечно, отработать неблагую карму можно и за одну жизнь, как ведает нам история известного йогина Миларепы, но для этого нужно огромное желание, а самое главное раскаяние в содеянном во всех прошлых жизнях. Это сможет стать отличным фундаментом для накопения благой кармы. Не отработав неблагую карму, как бы вы не старались, как бы нам не хотелось, мы не сможем выйти на более высокий этап в практиках. Поэтому, нет никакой возможности избежать последствий кармы, какой бы неблагой или хорошей она нам ни казалась. Следовательно, мы не имеем никакого выбора, до тех пор, пока карма не будет исчерпана. Как бы вам ни казалось, что вы свободны в своей воле, результаты кармы будут всегда движущим рычагом в данных желаниях и изъявлениях.


Понятно ,что нет выбора пока карма не исчерпана . И понятно ,что карма не может быть исчерпана в течение жизни . В итоге -выбора нет никогда .  :Smilie: А последнее предложение  Геше -для "свободников"-удар .  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (27.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Понятно ,что нет выбора пока карма не исчерпана . И понятно ,что карма не может быть исчерпана в течение жизни . В итоге -выбора нет никогда . А последнее предложение  Геше -для "свободников"-удар .


Я, кстати, всегда тоже говорила про кармическую обусловленность "свободы воли". Это, возможно, гелугпинский подход, но я больше ничем это здраво объяснить не могу. Тем более "абсолютностью" ума.

----------

Альбина (27.11.2014), Фил (27.11.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Понятно ,что нет выбора пока карма не исчерпана . И понятно ,что карма не может быть исчерпана в течение жизни . В итоге -выбора нет никогда . А последнее предложение  Геше -для "свободников"-удар .


Если Вы выбираете, то свободы выбора не будет никогда. Но, если Вы не выбираете, то имеете абсолютно свободный выбор, прямо сейчас и здесь  :Smilie: .

----------

Альбина (27.11.2014), Фил (27.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Жалко, что геше устал и тему закрыли. Потому что явное же противоречие:

_Мы видим, все свои ошибки, и имеем возможность прямо сейчас совершать добрые деяния, создавая благоприятную карму для дальнейшего или последующих жизней._

_Как бы вам ни казалось, что вы свободны в своей воле, результаты кармы будут всегда движущим рычагом в данных желаниях и изъявлениях._

Если у нас свободной воли, то нельзя сказать, что мы "имеем возможность", скорее тогда возможность имеет нас.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Жалко, что геше устал и тему закрыли. Потому что явное же противоречие:
> 
> _Мы видим, все свои ошибки, и имеем возможность прямо сейчас совершать добрые деяния, создавая благоприятную карму для дальнейшего или последующих жизней._
> 
> _Как бы вам ни казалось, что вы свободны в своей воле, результаты кармы будут всегда движущим рычагом в данных желаниях и изъявлениях._
> 
> Если у нас свободной воли, то нельзя сказать, что мы "имеем возможность", скорее тогда возможность имеет нас.


А потому что про тонкости кармы вряд ли кто может адекватно что-то объяснить.)

----------


## Neroli

> А потому что про тонкости кармы вряд ли кто может адекватно что-то объяснить.)


Если это заранее известно, а не является попыткой оратора сохранить лицо, может и не стоит тогда начинать объяснять?

----------


## Альбина

> Жалко, что геше устал и тему закрыли. Потому что явное же противоречие:
> 
> _Мы видим, все свои ошибки, и имеем возможность прямо сейчас совершать добрые деяния, создавая благоприятную карму для дальнейшего или последующих жизней._
> 
> _Как бы вам ни казалось, что вы свободны в своей воле, результаты кармы будут всегда движущим рычагом в данных желаниях и изъявлениях._
> 
> Если у нас свободной воли, то нельзя сказать, что мы "имеем возможность", скорее тогда возможность имеет нас.


Так а Что бы он вам еще сказал? Это его миссия.  Здесь возможность -считай карма. Вы прочли и поняли Геше- карма так расположила ,  Возможность делать добрые дела - опять кармические проделки .Ну не скажет же он вам - как хотите -таки делайте - хотите делайте хорошие дела, хотите -нет .  Куда он тогда приведет? .
Нико права . Такие вещи невозможно объяснить . Но можно почувствовать в какой-то момент . И тогда понятие "карма" по -другому начинаешь понимать . И вообще понимаешь откуда у этого понятия корни . Ну и пока есть чувство выбора -она необходимо . Тоже самое и с волей. Пока ее движение ощущаешь ,это обязательное условие для кармического развития . Иначе карма бы не менялась .

----------

Фил (27.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Если это заранее известно, а не является попыткой оратора сохранить лицо, может и не стоит тогда начинать объяснять?


Наверняка не стоит, если не нравится что-то знать).

----------

Фил (27.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Жалко, что геше устал и тему закрыли. Потому что явное же противоречие:
> 
> _Мы видим, все свои ошибки, и имеем возможность прямо сейчас совершать добрые деяния, создавая благоприятную карму для дальнейшего или последующих жизней._
> 
> _Как бы вам ни казалось, что вы свободны в своей воле, результаты кармы будут всегда движущим рычагом в данных желаниях и изъявлениях._
> 
> Если у нас свободной воли, то нельзя сказать, что мы "имеем возможность", скорее тогда возможность имеет нас.


Как соотносятся свободная воля и возможность?
У жителей гор есть возможность дышать горным воздухом.
У рыб есть возможность плавать под водой.
У людей есть возможность делать добрые дела.
Где здесь выбор?

----------

Альбина (28.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А потому что про тонкости кармы вряд ли кто может адекватно что-то объяснить.)


Как только дело доходит до тонкостей, буддийский дискурс удивительным образом затухает ))))

----------

Neroli (28.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У людей есть возможность делать добрые дела.
> Где здесь выбор?


Выбор в том, что можно делать, а можно и не делать. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Как только дело доходит до тонкостей, буддийский дискурс удивительным образом затухает ))))


Ну Хос, ну милый, неужели мы этого до сих пор не знаем?

----------

Сергей Хос (27.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я, кстати, всегда тоже говорила про кармическую обусловленность "свободы воли".


Считаешь себя кармически обусловленным автоматом?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну Хос, ну милый, неужели мы этого до сих пор не знаем?


Знаем, конечно.
Но порой (и очень часто) делаем вид, будто не знаем.

----------


## Альбина

Тут вот с подачи нашего Антона Соносона  интересные фрагменты из книги  "Сокровища воспоминаний" Джалала ад-Дин Руми	Джалал ад-дин Руми - величайший персидский поэт-суфий, живший в XIII веке в Малой Азии (которую в исламском мире называли Рум), «наставник с сияющим сердцем, ведущий караван любви и опьянения» (А. Джами), - принадлежит к числу самых известных читаемых во всем мире поэтов.

сила свободного волеизъявления
твоё богатство, приносящее доход
будь внимателен
будь начеку в мгновения силы
и тщательно наблюдай за ними
человек едет на скакуне
"Мы почтили сынов Адама"
вожжи свободной воли в руках разума

----------


## Neroli

> Наверняка не стоит, если не нравится что-то знать).


А что можно узнать из неадекватных объяснений (адекватно ж ты говоришь никто не может)?

----------

Сергей Хос (28.11.2014)

----------


## Айвар

Если ты сделал другого счастливее, то ты сделал его свободнее. Это общее состояние, оно не только мое или другого.Счастливее, свободнее, это значит, что в мире стало больше света.

Мы всегда делаем выбор; приписать себе данное действие себе или не приписывать. Эгоистическое действие работает на раздувание личной важности и значительности, уменьшает свободу, сковывает и связывает. - Все это простые вещи, простые наблюдения, которые доступны не только Будде. Это легко проверяется. 

Если изначально, ваше намерение в отношении свободы себя и другого чисто, то вам доставит радость свобода другого. Если нет, то пожалуй, возникнет зависть и пр.

Махаянские святые сразу ухватили эту истину. Нет и не может быть счастья для одного, как и свободы. Выбор совершается между двумя полюсами - нет и не может быть индивидуального освобождения.

----------


## Альбина

> Выбор в том, что можно делать, а можно и не делать. ))))


Неужели вы выбираете когда есть возможность сделать? :EEK!:   :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Выбор в том, что можно делать, а можно и не делать. ))))


Теоретически. В мечтах.
Рыбы не могут не-плавать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Рыбы не могут не-плавать.


Зато кирпичи могут.

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, Фил))
Насчет мечт, тут свобода выбора 100%, можно выбирать о чем мечтать, а можно сделать выбор и не мечтать совсем.

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, Фил))
> Насчет мечт, тут свобода выбора 100%, можно выбирать о чем мечтать, а можно сделать выбор и не мечтать совсем.


Рыбы не могут мечтать о пустыне.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Рыбы не могут мечтать о пустыне.


И рыбы и на форуме писать не могут. И что?

----------


## Aion

> Рыбы не могут мечтать о пустыне.


А Козероги могут?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (28.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Теоретически. В мечтах.
> Рыбы не могут не-плавать.


Фил, ну что вы все одно и то же, смешно, право.
Говорилось же уже: даже паровоз на рельсах по выбору машиниста может ехать вперед, назад и стоять на месте - целых три степени свободы, и это в одномерной системе.
Так же и человек в каждый момент времени может выбрать между благим, пагубным и нейтральным. Это классика абидармы.

----------

Vladiimir (28.11.2014), Аурум (28.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я, кстати, всегда тоже говорила про кармическую обусловленность "свободы воли". Это, возможно, гелугпинский подход, но я больше ничем это здраво объяснить не могу. Тем более "абсолютностью" ума.


Это, извини меня, вздор.
Будь все полностью обусловлено кармой, не существовало бы саморожденной мудрости (rang byung ye shes) - так говорится в Кунжед Гьялпо.
Да это и так понятно: мудрость потому и называется изначальной (*ye* shes), что существует до и помимо причин и условий, то есть кармы.
Угодно тебе считать иначе - это твой собственный свободный выбор ))))
Только это будет означать, что ты следуешь  даже не гелугпинскому, а просто низшему воззрению.

----------


## Нико

> Это, извини меня, вздор.
> Будь все полностью обусловлено кармой, не существовало бы саморожденной мудрости (rang byung ye shes) - так говорится в Кунжед Гьялпо.
> Да это и так понятно: мудрость потому и называется изначальной (*ye* shes), что существует до и помимо причин и условий, то есть кармы.
> Угодно тебе считать иначе - это твой собственный свободный выбор ))))
> Только это будет означать, что ты следуешь  даже не гелугпинскому, а просто низшему воззрению.


Хос, давай исходить из основ. Необусловленных дхарм, как известно, четыре. Если ты говоришь о пустоте rang byung ye shes, это одно. Если о уме как о потоке -- другое. Давай разбираться детально. (Кстати, тебя можно поздравить со скорым выпуском Пабонки, слышала). Ура!)

----------

Сергей Хос (28.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Считаешь себя кармически обусловленным автоматом?


Я не считаю себя кармически обусловленным автоматом, но и стихийным неавтоматом тоже не считаю. Обусловлена сама наша жизнь, ведь мы родились не просто так же. Обусловлено место нашего рождения, наша окружающая среда. В нашей жизни есть масса возможностей, мы способны ежедневно между ними выбирать, но я, например, не могу выбрать стать сегодня миллионером или балериной, либо полететь на Луну. Это могут сделать другие. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, давай исходить из основ. Необусловленных дхарм, как известно, четыре.


Если ограничить рассмотрение дхарм теми, что перечислены у Васубандху, о тантре можно забыть. Просто воззрение не сформулируешь ))))

----------


## Нико

> Если ограничить рассмотрение дхарм теми, что перечислены у Васубандху, о тантре можно забыть. Просто воззрение не сформулируешь ))))


Ну да, у Васубандху же ничего не сказано про ригпа))). И про неразрушимую каплю не сказано. Но почему-то тибетские ламы до сих пор придерживаются варианта про 4 несоставные дхармы. Вот же странно!

----------


## Альбина

> Считаешь себя кармически обусловленным автоматом?


Ну и прекрасно считать себя кармическим автоматом . Когда карма остается сама собой в условиях свободного ума -она начинает исчерпываться  Будете карму гнать по каким-то  рельсам - никакого освобождения не будет . С обоих сторон рельс,куда бы вы ни выбрали поехать  -тупик. Ну и еще вариант -замкнутый круг.))

----------

Нико (28.11.2014), Фил (28.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Можно (пусть и грубовато) сказать: все что не Будда - и есть лишь кармический автомат, полностью обусловленный механизм  :Smilie:  Будда может лишь поддерживать или останавливать кармический автомат в отдельные моменты (или постоянно - аннутара самьяк самбодхи).

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (03.12.2014), Монферран (05.01.2023), Нико (28.11.2014), Фил (28.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Можно (пусть и грубовато) сказать: все что не Будда - и есть лишь кармический автомат, полностью обусловленный механизм  Будда может лишь поддерживать или останавливать кармический автомат в отдельные моменты (или постоянно - аннутара самьяк самбодхи).


А как он тогда будет исчерпываться? Интересно . Я простой пример приведу. Грубоватый тоже. Вот вы выбираете к примеру - между благим или неблагим . Ну скажем вас тянет к определенной женщине, но понимание, что этого нет места в вашей жизни вас от этого отворачивает . Вот вы осознанно выбрали между благим и неблагим . Ну и не будет ли то, что называется " вас к этой женщине и притянет в бардо или в след. жизни?" .  Там что-то Нико про подсознание писала . Так я не вижу разницы между подсознанием и нераскрывшейся кармой . И пока до него не доберешься- никакая карма не исчерпается. Наблюдая свой кармический автомат  только и можно быть ближе к свободе . А вот ломая подсознание , постоянно борясь и выбирая , пытаясь изменить карму как-бы в лучшую сторону- тут большие сомнения.  Выходит худшие стороны кармы есть всегда, если есть из чего выбирать .)))))Не кажется?

----------


## Нико

> А как он тогда будет исчерпываться? Интересно . Я простой пример приведу. Грубоватый тоже. Вот вы выбираете к примеру - между благим или неблагим . Ну скажем вас тянет к определенной женщине, но понимание, что этого нет места в вашей жизни вас от этого отворачивает . Вот вы осознанно выбрали между благим и неблагим . Ну и не будет ли то, что называется " вас к этой женщине и притянет в бардо или в след. жизни?" .  Там что-то Нико про подсознание писала . Так я не вижу разницы между подсознанием и нераскрывшейся кармой . И пока до него не доберешься- никакая карма не исчерпается. Наблюдая свой кармический автомат  только и можно быть ближе к свободе . А вот ломая подсознание , постоянно борясь и выбирая , пытаясь изменить карму как-бы в лучшую сторону- тут большие сомнения.  Выходит худшие стороны кармы есть всегда, если есть из чего выбирать .)))))Не кажется?


Альбина, вы мне сейчас помогли. ) Действительно, мало разницы между "подсознанием" и "нераскрывшейся кармой", только эти вещи разные люди по-разному называют. Просто я очень не люблю такие термины как "подсознательное" и "бессознательное", ведь они мало что объясняют в нашей жизни и являются дополнительным поводом искать какой-то там "абсолют".

----------

Альбина (28.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> . Ну скажем вас тянет к определенной женщине, но понимание, что этого нет места в вашей жизни вас от этого отворачивает . *Вот вы осознанно выбрали* между благим и неблагим . Ну и не будет ли то, что называется " вас к этой женщине и притянет в бардо или в след. жизни?" .


Значит выбрать осознанно все таки можно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как он тогда будет исчерпываться? Интересно . Я простой пример приведу. Грубоватый тоже. Вот вы выбираете к примеру - между благим или неблагим . Ну скажем вас тянет к определенной женщине, но понимание, что этого нет места в вашей жизни вас от этого отворачивает . Вот вы осознанно выбрали между благим и неблагим . Ну и не будет ли то, что называется " вас к этой женщине и притянет в бардо или в след. жизни?" .  Там что-то Нико про подсознание писала . Так я не вижу разницы между подсознанием и нераскрывшейся кармой . И пока до него не доберешься- никакая карма не исчерпается. Наблюдая свой кармический автомат  только и можно быть ближе к свободе . А вот ломая подсознание , постоянно борясь и выбирая , пытаясь изменить карму как-бы в лучшую сторону- тут большие сомнения.  Выходит худшие стороны кармы есть всегда, если есть из чего выбирать .)))))Не кажется?


Чтобы осознанно выбирать между благим и неблагим, нужно точно знать, что благое (и почему), а что - неблагое (и почему). А это уже правильные взгляды. Причина того, что люди выбирают неблагое не в том, что они его хотят. А в том, что не ведают последствий. Осознанность никуда не делась, а вот неведение (и, в лучшем случае, сомнения) - налицо. Вот и ответ, как прекратить. Использовать осознание для того, чтобы наблюдать за причинами и следствиями (т.е. прекращать неведение)

----------

Альбина (28.11.2014), Михаил Бочкарев (03.12.2014), Монферран (05.01.2023), Фил (28.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Значит выбрать осознанно все таки можно?


Не только выбирать, но прежде еще можно осознанно сомневаться и осознанно не знать правильный вариант.

----------

Альбина (28.11.2014), Михаил Бочкарев (03.12.2014), Монферран (05.01.2023), Нико (28.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Значит выбрать осознанно все таки можно?


Да можно,конечно, и выбрать  для разнообразия. Только толку то. Потом опять придется выбирать и так до бесконечности . Достаточно понять,что особого то выбора и нет . Нет благого и нет неблагого . Есть только твои фантазии, желания и страхи . 
У Татхагаты нет разделения на благое и неблагое . Я все понять не могу ,почему Хос приписывает природе ума дифференциирование чего-то .
Ну есть буддовость во всех состояниях . Ну и в иллюзии выбора тоже  Кто-же с этим спорит-то .  Но пока я гляжу в окно -у меня ровно столько же этого абсолютного чистого ума   . А уму так в этот момент кажется,что вообще -полна коробочка .)))
Вообщем ,пока вы выбираете между благим и неблагим-возможно еще вы просто недостаточно в этом утвердились . Получается, что вы не для действия выбираете, а только чтобы осознать покрепче. Но это не значит ,что надо осознавание этого всегда держать в уме .и постоянно выбирать из секунды в секунду, как тут Хос пропагандирует . Во-первых,потому что это тяжело (хотя бы поэтому). Во-вторых, потому-что в этом состоянии еще какое-то странное чувство присутствует, что ты в этой жизни  временно и как-будто просто ждешь, когда что-то закончится . Осознаешь и осознаешь . Вообщем -как на работе находишься и все-время хочется свалить .))) И интуитивно кажется,что свалить - это тоже не тот путь. (но это мои личные наблюдения)А хочется -по-большому счету , раствориться во всем . Стать частью того,что осознаешь . Вот как-то так.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, ну что вы все одно и то же, смешно, право.
> Говорилось же уже: даже паровоз на рельсах по выбору машиниста может ехать вперед, назад и стоять на месте - целых три степени свободы, и это в одномерной системе.
> Так же и человек в каждый момент времени может выбрать между благим, пагубным и нейтральным. Это классика абидармы.


Сергей, но это опять сферический паровоз в вакууме.
Где Вы видели локомотив, который стоит, когда надо ехать или едет не в ту сторону?
Если только машинист - диверсант?
Тогда он наоборот поступить не может!

Локомотив на заброшенной ветке?
Так он нафиг никому не нужен, можно им хоть джигу плясать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> И рыбы и на форуме писать не могут. И что?


Фантазия рыб ограничена, как и Ваша и моя.
Вы же не мечтаете о том, что и помыслить не можете или хотя бы обозначить?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Чтобы осознанно выбирать между благим и неблагим, нужно точно знать, что благое (и почему), а что - неблагое (и почему). А это уже правильные взгляды. Причина того, что люди выбирают неблагое не в том, что они его хотят. А в том, что не ведают последствий. Осознанность никуда не делась, а вот неведение (и, в лучшем случае, сомнения) - налицо. Вот и ответ, как прекратить. Использовать осознание для того, чтобы наблюдать за причинами и следствиями (т.е. прекращать неведение)


Ну да . Вот и поэтому как-бы выходит обе стороны (свободники и несвободники) правы . Одни -выбирая - наблюдают за этой связью (находя твердую основу подтверждения этому) и подтверждения ) . Другие не выбирая -наблюдают . Вообщем кто как может . ))))

----------


## Фил

Сергей, а как Вы прокомментируете ответ геше?
Другая традиция?

----------

Альбина (28.11.2014), Нико (28.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Фантазия рыб ограничена, как и Ваша и моя.
> Вы же не мечтаете о том, что и помыслить не можете или хотя бы обозначить?


Фил, да наивно даже полагать,что можно мечтать ,когда ты этого захочешь . Мечтается когда мечтается . Когда не мечтается, заставь себя помечтать - это не мечтание уже будет, а даже не знаю,как назвать эти потуги .))

----------

Фил (28.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда он наоборот поступить не может!


Может поступить как захочет, поскольку есть три степени свободы: вперед, назад и стоять.
Это и есть пространство свободного выбора машиниста для данного конкретного случая.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, а как Вы прокомментируете ответ геше?
> Другая традиция?


Да, думаю, это несовпадение философских категорий.
Если ему внятно объяснить, что подразумевается под свободой, уверен, ответ будет иной.
Не думаю, что в буддизме признается, что сам *акт выбора* между благим, пагубным и нейтральным полностью обусловлен кармическими причинами.
Поскольку это сразу уничтожит всякую моральную составляющую в учении. Собственно, решить такое - это и значит превратить Дхарму в а-дхарму.

----------

Neroli (28.11.2014), Фил (28.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да, думаю, это несовпадение философских категорий.
> Если ему внятно объяснить, что подразумевается под свободой, уверен, ответ будет иной.
> Не думаю, что в буддизме признается, что сам *акт выбора* между благим, пагубным и нейтральным полностью обусловлен кармическими причинами.
> Поскольку это сразу уничтожит всякую моральную составляющую в учении. Собственно, решить такое - это и значит превратить Дхарму в а-дхарму.


Я вот одному тоже геше в Дхарамсале задала тот же вопрос, он затруднился ответить на него. Наверное, это всё-таки прерогатива ньингма))).

----------

Фил (28.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я вот одному тоже геше в Дхарамсале задала тот же вопрос, он затруднился ответить на него. Наверное, это всё-таки прерогатива ньингма))).


Ньингма и Дзогчен.
Я лично в этом ничего плохого не вижу.

----------


## Нико

> Ньингма и Дзогчен.
> Я лично в этом ничего плохого не вижу.


А что тут видеть плохого? Там вовсю говорят про ригпа, который возводится в этих школах в абсолют... Посему и есть абсолютная свобода воли). Даже спорить не надо))).

----------

Фил (28.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А что тут видеть плохого? Там вовсю говорят про ригпа, который возводится в этих школах в абсолют... Посему и есть абсолютная свобода воли). Даже спорить не надо))).


Я у Хоса и спрашивал, это в Ньингма так принято?
Нет, говорит, везде так  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Я у Хоса и спрашивал, это в Ньингма так принято?
> Нет, говорит, везде так


Не везде это так, далеко не везде. И Хосу, который перевёл ламрим Пабонки, не мешало бы это знать))).

----------

Фил (28.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Может поступить как захочет, поскольку есть три степени свободы: вперед, назад и стоять.
> Это и есть пространство свободного выбора машиниста для данного конкретного случая.


Да не может машинист электрички поехать в обратную сторону. 
Хоть один такой случай есть?

----------

Игорь Владимирович (30.11.2014), Нико (28.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не везде это так, далеко не везде. И Хосу, который перевёл ламрим Пабонки, не мешало бы это знать))).


Я уже приводил в теме цитату из тжеравадинского автора: воление, создающее новую карму, не находится под влиянием предшествующей кармы.
Это и есть, по смыслу, принцип свободы воли.
Чтобы узнать, что думают об этом в твоей школе, именно так и надо ставить вопрос, в этих терминах. Тогда тебя точно поймут и ответят адекватно.Ты просто не правильно спросила геше.
Впрочем, все это я тебе уже говорил.

----------


## Нико

> Я уже приводил в теме цитату из тжеравадинского автора: воление, создающее новую карму, не находится под влиянием предшествующей кармы.
> Это и есть, по смыслу, принцип свободы воли.
> Чтобы узнать, что думают об этом в твоей школе, именно так и надо ставить вопрос, в этих терминах. Тогда тебя точно поймут и ответят адекватно.Ты просто не правильно спросила геше.
> Впрочем, все это я тебе уже говорил.


Знаешь, Сереж, такие вопросы ну очень сложно формулировать на тибетском. Хотя термины все я использовала, какие надо. Не удивлюсь, если тот геше из БФ тоже не совсем понял, о чём речь-то идёт.

----------

Сергей Хос (29.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знаешь, Сереж, такие вопросы ну очень сложно формулировать на тибетском.


Сформулируй на английском. Только ключевые термины в вопросе нужно привести на традиционном дахармическом наречии )))

----------


## Сергей Ч

Суть "свободы выбора" в условиях сансары хорошо, как мне кажется, отражена в цитате из новой книги Пелевина:

"Творец напоминал им циркового эксцентрика, разъезжающего по канату на одноколёсном велосипеде, жонглируя набором тарелок. С того момента, как он въехал на канат и бросил первую тарелку вверх, свободы выбора у него уже не оставалось . Вернее выбор был лишь один: с грохотом обрушится в тартарары вместе со всем хозяйством - или сохранять равновесие дальше."

 :Cool:

----------

Vladimirov (02.12.2014), Фил (30.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2014)

----------


## Игорь Владимирович

свобода выбора,всего лишь иллюзия. Если приговоренному к смерти,предложить выбирать между плахой и виселицей-это ничего в итоге не изменит. Любой выбор сводится к этому. Свобода-это отсутствие необходимости выбора

----------


## Айвар

> Суть "свободы выбора"


 Суть в том, чтобы перестать искать суть. Свобода или есть или ее нет. Есть очень много вещей, достоверность которых нам известна, понятна моментально.
А еще, существует много вещей, бытие которых не сводится к поискам свободы.
А категория выбора это скорее часть азартной игры.

----------

Фил (01.12.2014)

----------


## Ильят

Думаю, нужно знать, что подразумевается под «свободой». Если подразумевать свободу от причин, то воля (воление, мотивация, помысел - четана) не свободна от них. Иначе придется признать беспричинное возникновение.

При обычном контакте (6 звено ПС) (у не-святых) всегда имеется оценка:

«При контакте имеет место некий процесс, который Цонкапа в Ламрим Ченмо называет анализом, Гедун Дандар – исследованием (dpyod pa) или обладанием (spyod pa), Жамьян Шадба - полным подразделением (yongs su gcod pa). «Сутра встречи отца и сына»: контакт всегда «относящийся», т.е. оценочный: признанные соответствующими (mthun) объекты оцениваются как привлекательные (sdug), несоответствующие (mthun min) – как непривлекательные (mi sdug), не являющиеся ни соответствующими, ни несоответствующими – как нейтральные (bar ma)».

Чему соответствуют или не соответствуют воспринимаемые объекты? Четане – одному из пяти вездесущих (всегда имеющихся) факторов сознания.
Эта четана может быть явной – при поиске конкретного объекта, или не явной.

«Как отмечалось выше, одна из функций четана – направление сознания к своему объекту. … Реализация функций четана неразрывно связана с такими дхармами как избирательность, или формирование общего представления (rtog pa, витарка) и рефлексия, или анализ (dpyod pa, викара) - две дхармы из четырех "изменяющихся" (gzhan gyur), входящих в группу психических элементов (sems byung).
Избирательность – дхарма, функцией которой является первичное вычленение сознанием своего объекта из общего фона. То есть, это деятельность сознания по поиску своего объекта. Дхарма «избирательность» ищет объект в соответствии с той мотивацией, которую несет в себе четана. Так, например, если существо голодно и жаждет еды, то избирается тот объект, который может быть употреблен в пищу. Таким образом, избирательность уже автоматически связана с функцией осуществления первичных оценок воспринимаемых объектов: объекты оцениваются с точки зрения их соответствия или несоответствия той мотивации, которая в данном моменте определяет функционирование сознания».

У Щербатского, если не путаю, используется выражение «неясное искание в направлении объекта».

«Затем» возникает соответствующее ощущение (7 звено ПС) и на этом созревание данного отпечатка кармы заканчивается.
Далее возникает временный побудитель (dus kyi kun slong) – какой-либо из факторов сознания, например, жажда. Она, конечно же, не является плодом отпечатка кармы (какими являются звенья с 4 по 7), но возникает из своего собственного отпечатка. И тут, думаю, зная количественно все параметры: интенсивность ощущения, вызвавшего жажду, силу самого отпечатка жажды, общее значение воспринятого в контакте для индивида, наличие противоядий (их количественные характеристики по параметрам) и т.д. (с учетом внешних воздействий на индивида – новых контактов и ощущений и т.д.) от этой жажды, можно с математической точностью вычислить все параметры жажды. А зная это, с такой же точностью можно вычислить и все параметры вызванной этой жаждой четаны – новой четаны, или той же четаны, которая было проявлена до и во время контакта, или той же четаны, которая не была проявлена, но имелась неявно до и во время контакта. А зная это, думаю, с такой же точностью можно вычислить и деяния тела\речи, вызванные этой четаной.

Таким образом, думаю, имеется предопределенность. Иначе пришлось бы признать, что всеведущий Будда не ведает (или не в полной определенности ведает; т.е. ведает лишь некую общую тенденцию) некоторых будущих дхарм. А это не приемлемо.
Но для нас, в практическом плане, это не имеет значения – все равно мы можем и должны делать выбор: принимать и отбрасывать. Но при этом, думаю, нужно понимать и реальное положение вещей – что такой выбор – лишь видимость выбора. Это важно для развития отречения и последующего понимания абсолютного.

----------

kamtsang (05.12.2014), Нико (05.12.2014), Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Ильят

Тут имеется еще один вопрос.
Пример: сидит человек дома. У него имеется карма получить строго определенные повреждения в строго определенном месте и времени на строго определенном ДТП.
Как может созреть этот отпечаток, если его обладатель сидит дома?
1 вариант: нет такой строго определенности. Отпечаток может созреть в определенное время, например, почечной коликой. Или тем же ДТП, но в другое время и т.д. Но мне это кажется нелогичным, так как деяние (деяния), создавшие этот отпечаток, всегда строго определены – по времени, по продолжительности, по месту, обстоятельствам и т.д. Понятно, что отпечаток, пока не созрел, все время меняется – под влиянием сожаления, гнева, новых аналогичных деяний, совершение противоположных деяний и т.д. Но, думаю, в каждый конкретный момент он имеет строго определенные параметры – по времени созревания, по силе, обстоятельствам и т.д.
2 вариант: если все же есть такая определенность, и, учитывая описанное в предыдущем посте действие четаны, «давящей» на сознание, направляя его к объектам, к контакту с ними, то не является ли это «давление» четаны «давлением» готового созреть кармического отпечатка, который «давит» именно так и именно туда, где и как он созреет с полным соответствием своим строго определенным параметрам? Тогда как связаны кармический отпечаток и четана (когда последнее явно не является плодом первого)?
Если предположить это, то весьма важным становится выявление и отслеживание этих явных и не явных четан, а также «интегральное» понимание всего Учения о четырех основополагающих размышлениях, о 12ПС, об отсутствии атмана индивида, соблюдение нравственности (исходя из понимания того, что не мы управляем своими привычками, а они – нами, в силу чего Учителя жестко пресекают в своих учениках малейшее проявление неблагих привычек), которое включает, опять же, выбор – принятие о отбрасывание.

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> выбор – принятие о отбрасывание.


Сам акт этого выбора – принятия о отбрасывания - в какой мере обусловлен кармическими причинами?
Если полностью обусловлен, то человек - такой автомат, которого к благому и не благому несет исключительно "ветер кармы", как пружинка в игрушечном автомобиле.
Что-то не нравится мне такая парадигма. Да и не буддийская она, ИМХО

----------


## Фил

> Сам акт этого выбора – принятия о отбрасывания - в какой мере обусловлен кармическими причинами?
> Если полностью обусловлен, то человек - такой автомат, которого к благому и не благому несет исключительно "ветер кармы", как пружинка в игрушечном автомобиле.
> Что-то не нравится мне такая парадигма. Да и не буддийская она, ИМХО


Сергей, Вы можете сказать, что такое "акт выбора"?
Когда именно он происходит?
Вы же предполагаете, что он происходит перед каким-либо действием.
Вы уверены в том, что определенный акт выбора относится именно к этому действию, а не к какому то другому?

----------


## Нико

> Что-то не нравится мне такая парадигма. Да и не буддийская она, ИМХО


ྼКак известно, *воззрением* в буддизме является пратитья-самутпада. Если бы это была *стихийность*, я бы не пришла в буддизм).

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думаю, нужно знать, что подразумевается под «свободой». Если подразумевать свободу от причин, то воля (воление, мотивация, помысел - четана) не свободна от них. Иначе придется признать беспричинное возникновение.


1) В онтологическом смысле возникновение и является беспричинным: мы можем причинно объяснить возникновение и исчезновение объектов в рамках круговорота сансары, но не можем сказать, откуда ВСЕ взялось. Говорится, что "сансара безначальна", а это и значит, что ее возникновение БЕСПРИЧИННО.
2) Я в этой теме приводил высказывание одного тхеравадинского учителя (не могу сейчас отыскать цитату), который говорит, что сам акт воления (sems pa, cetanā) не обусловлен кармически.
Похожее утверждение имеется и в тантре Кунжед гьялпо:

Однако, если бы карма действительно имела полную власть,
Не существовало бы из-себя-рожденной мудрости.

ci ste las kyi dbang gyur na
rang byung ye shes yod ma yin

Насколько, по вашему мнению, это соответствует абхидхарме?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ྼКак известно, *воззрением* в буддизме является пратитья-самутпада. Если бы это была *стихийность*, я бы не пришла в буддизм).


Как известно, *воззрением* в буддизме является свобода от воззрения - так говорится в дзогчене.
Если бы это была *полная пердопределенность в отсутствии свободы*, я бы не пришел в буддизм)))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы можете сказать, что такое "акт выбора"?
> Когда именно он происходит?


Совершается в уме и предшествует любому действию.




> Вы уверены в том, что определенный акт выбора относится именно к этому действию, а не к какому то другому?


Вы уверены в том, что *решили* сформулировать осмысленный вопрос и сформулировали его?
Это и был ваш  акт выбора в данном конкретном случае. Результат мы видим на экране.

----------


## Фил

> Совершается в уме и предшествует любому действию.


С каким временным интервалом предшествует?

----------


## Нико

> Как известно, *воззрением* в буддизме является свобода от воззрения - так говорится в дзогчене.


Чтобы обрести дзогченовскую "свободу от воззрения", сначала необходимо воззрение. А иначе ерунда получится. Кажется, Тилопа сказал Наропе, что, пока он не обретёт прочную мудрость, ему нужно быть весьма осторожным с кармой....



> Если бы это была *полная пердопределенность в отсутствии свободы*, я бы не пришел в буддизм)))).


В буддизме не говорится про "полную предопределенность в отсутствии свободы". На то и есть  мокша и нирвана) :Kiss:

----------


## Шенпен

> Вы уверены в том, что определенный акт выбора относится именно к этому действию, а не к какому то другому?


Выбор разный  бывает.Тактический ,стратегический.
Индивидуальный выбор влияет на общую стратегию - когда, например ,проводится анализ рисков и каждый участник даёт свою оценку(выбирает из нескольких вариантов согласно чётким критериям) из которых потом вычсляетя условно объективное значение.

----------


## Фил

> Говорится, что "сансара безначальна", а это и значит, что ее возникновение БЕСПРИЧИННО.


Ну почему "безначальна" значит "беспричинно" ?!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С каким временным интервалом предшествует?


Допустим, одна кшана. И что? Будем решать, догонит ли Ахилл черепаху? ))))

----------


## Фил

> Выбор разный  бывает.Тактический ,стратегический.
> Индивидуальный выбор влияет на общую стратегию - когда, например ,проводится анализ рисков и каждый участник даёт свою оценку(выбирает из нескольких вариантов согласно чётким критериям) из которых потом вычсляетя условно объективное значение.


Если выбор происходит за какой-то момент времени перед действием, то какой должен быть этот момент времени?
миллисекунда?
час?
день?
год?

Если выбор происходит вместе с действием, то о каком "предшествовании" речь?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну почему "безначальна" значит "беспричинно" ?!


Потому что это предполагает отсутствие изначальной причины.
То есть в абсолютном смысле все беспричинно.
Или, иначе говоря, абсолютное беспричинно.
(Это старый спор между Нагарджуной и Аквинатом)))))

----------


## Фил

> Допустим, одна кшана. И что? Будем решать, догонит ли Ахилл черепаху? ))))


Так "допустим" или это так?

----------


## Фил

> Потому что это предполагает отсутствие изначальной причины.
> То есть в абсолютном смысле все беспричинно.
> Или, иначе говоря, абсолютное беспричинно.
> (Это старый спор между Нагарджуной и Аквинатом)))))


Нагарджуна также советовал не смешивать абсолютное и относительное.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чтобы обрести дзогченовскую "свободу от воззрения", сначала необходимо воззрение.


Не "сначала", а "на относительном уровне".

----------


## Нико

> Не "сначала", а "на относительном уровне".


А на абсолютном уровне нет не только воззрения, вообще ничего нет))).

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нагарджуна также советовал не смешивать абсолютное и относительное.


Нагарджуна также советовал понимать, что в пределе абсолютное (нирвана) и относительное (сансара) совпадают.
("Что есть предел сансары, то же есть и предел нирваны" - Муламадхьямака-карика)

----------


## Шенпен

> Если выбор происходит за какой-то момент времени перед действием, то какой должен быть этот момент времени?
> миллисекунда?
> час?
> день?
> год?
> 
> Если выбор происходит вместе с действием, то о каком "предшествовании" речь?


По разному.
Кто-то быстро выбирает , кто-то медленно, кто-то легко а кто-то мучительно :Wink:

----------


## Угпут

> 1) Говорится, что "сансара безначальна", а это и значит, что ее возникновение БЕСПРИЧИННО.


Безначальность означает отсутствие начала, т.е. возникновения. Беспричинно не возникновение , а сама сансара (ее существование), именно в силу ее безначальности.  Любой выбор - это акт, возникающий и завершающийся, а значит обусловленный.

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А на абсолютном уровне нет не только воззрения, вообще ничего нет))).


Слышу отголоски тхеревадиского воззрения об уничтожении ума в нирване.
Берегись, дорогая, не выпади из махаяны ненароком )))

----------


## Нико

> Нагарджуна также советовал понимать, что в пределе абсолютное (нирвана) и относительное (сансара) совпадают.
> ("Что есть предел сансары, то же есть и предел нирваны" - Муламадхьямака-карика)


А как там на тибетском "предел"?) И, кстати, нигде у Нагарджуны нет заявлений о том, что "сансара есть нирвана"))).

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Безначальность означает отсутствие начала, т.е. возникновения. Беспричинно не возникновение , а сама сансара (ее существование), именно в силу ее безначальности.


Извините, не вижу смысла в этих утверждениях.

----------


## Нико

> Слышу отголоски тхеревадиского воззрения об уничтожении ума в нирване.
> Берегись, дорогая, не выпади из махаяны ненароком )))


Мне это не грозит, а вот тебе грозит впадение в крайность этернализма).

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как там на тибетском "предел"?)


mtha'




> И, кстати, нигде у Нагарджуны нет заявлений о том, что "сансара есть нирвана"))).


Я этого и не говорил, а привел точную формулировку.

----------


## Нико

> Извините, не вижу смысла в этих утверждениях.


Сансара может быть, и безначальна (ибо Будда ничего не сказал про её начало), но не стихийна. Разница есть?

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> mtha'


Я тоже так подумала.




> Я этого и не говорил, а привел точную формулировку.


Надо больше слушать качественные комментарии на Нагарджуну!

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Надо больше слушать качественные комментарии на Нагарджуну!


Надо еще выбрать, кого считать качественным комментатором.
Свободный выбор рулит, как не крути )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так "допустим" или это так?


А что вы меня спрашиваете? рассмотрите сами, каков у вас временной интервал от принятия решения написать ответ и до самого ответа. Это же просто )))))
И не забудьте нам сообщить.

----------


## Нико

> Надо еще выбрать, кого считать качественным комментатором.
> Свободный выбор рулит, как не крути )))))


Лучше ЕСДЛ я не слышала и не читала. Буддапалита и Цонкапа тоже были весьма и весьма)))). Только не надо говорить мне, как всегда, что это гелуг))).

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А что вы меня спрашиваете? рассмотрите сами, каков у вас временной интервал от принятия решения написать ответ и до самого ответа. Это же просто )))))
> И не забудьте нам сообщить.


Я этого не знаю.
А Вы сказали "кшана", а теперь - отказываетесь  :Frown:

----------


## Ильят

> Сам акт этого выбора – принятия о отбрасывания - в какой мере обусловлен кармическими причинами?
> Если полностью обусловлен, то человек - такой автомат, которого к благому и не благому несет исключительно "ветер кармы", как пружинка в игрушечном автомобиле.
> Что-то не нравится мне такая парадигма. Да и не буддийская она, ИМХО


"_Сам акт этого выбора – принятия о отбрасывания - в какой мере обусловлен кармическими причинами?_" Вот это и интересно. Понятно, что он не является плодом кармы. Понятно также, что он полностью обусловлен множеством причин.
Но отпечаток кармы, как известно, выполняет функции не только забрасывания и завершения, но и функцию привычки (склонности) к аналогичным деяниям. В какой-то мере - в виде автоматического действия - принятие о отбрасывание определяется этой функцией кармы (отпечатка). Но это вряд ли можно назвать "выбором". Имеется и осознанный в той или иной степени выбор (в т.ч. и как основа последующей привычки). Вроде бы можно поставить точку в этом вопросе: сам акт этого выбора не является плодом кармы, но, при определенных обстоятельствах (приятные ощущения в результате выбора, например) закладывает привычку выбирать что-то одно, которая приводит к автоматизму и отсутствию выбора.
Но возникает вопрос, поднятый мной во втором посте. Не имеет ли отпечаток кармы еще какой-то функции - кроме вызревания плода и привычки? Влияет ли он как то на четану, в т.ч. и четану, участвующую в выборе?

----------

Нико (05.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Но возникает вопрос, поднятый мной во втором посте. Не имеет ли отпечаток кармы еще какой-то функции - кроме вызревания плода и привычки? Влияет ли он как то на четану, в т.ч. и четану, участвующую в выборе?


Ильят, как вы объясните тот факт, что четана, с одной стороны, относится к ментальным факторам, а с другой фактически приравнивается к самой карме? 

И ещё, про всеведение Будды. Говорят, то Будда видит будущее как ряд возможностей, а не как один вариант только. Это как объяснить?

----------


## Ильят

> Ильят, как вы объясните тот факт, что четана, с одной стороны, относится к ментальным факторам, а с другой фактически приравнивается к самой карме? 
> 
> И ещё, про всеведение Будды. Говорят, то Будда видит будущее как ряд возможностей, а не как один вариант только. Это как объяснить?


Четана (как воля, мотивация, побуждение, помысел - один из пяти вездесущих) и есть карма (деяние) ума. Все ментальные факторы являются четаной. Например:

_Контакт – это порочная активность ума (четана), особый психический процесс вхождения ума в обладание объектом, возникающее при соединении трех – объекта, аятаны и сознания, характеризующийся оцениванием объекта как приятного, неприятного или нейтрального, и приводящий в итоге к следующему за ним переживанию (myong ba) объекта – ощущению_

Но не все являются кармой. Например:

_Говорят, что поскольку два – алчность (brnab sems) и агрессивность (gnod sems) являются доминирующими мыслями-чувствами (gtso bo sems), а ложный взгляд (log lta) – клешей, то не считаются деяниями, поскольку доминирующая мысль-чувство вызывает только восприятие объекта, но не может вызвать вхождение трех дверей – тела, речи и ума – в осуществление, а клеша, хотя и вызывает неспокойствие потока ума, но не может вызвать вхождение трех дверей в осуществление, то они не определяются как деяния. Поэтому хотя бы и имелось отнятие денег из-за алчности, причинение ущерба из-за агрессивности и отрицание Учения Будды из-за ложного взгляда, но тело и ум побуждаются к тому не ими, а побуждениями, связанными с ними.
_
По второму вопросу сложно сказать. Если исследовать так, как я написал выше, то Будда видит будущее как один вариант. Если иначе, то либо Будда не обладает всеведением, либо пропадает логика (определенные по своим параметрам причины ведут к неопределенным по своим параметрам результатам; наблюдаемое нами имеет строгую определенность, а недоступное нам - карма, ее созревание, влияние на это психических факторов и т.д. не имеет строгой определенности). Возможно, мое исследование не верно.
Может быть, это упая? Ведь если сказать ученику, когда он станет Буддой, то у него могут возникнуть препятствия к этому - лень, гордыня и т.д., и наоборот - сказать человеку, неспособному ничего изменить, что он попадет в плохое рождение, вызовет лишь расстройство, гнев и т.д. Поэтому, может быть, следуя предопределенности, Будда говорит то, что должен? Тогда оба, узнав о желаемых и не желаемых для них вариантах, предпринимают определенные действия (первый оптимально совершенствуется, а второй хоть как-то облегчает свою участь), следуя той же предопределенности.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.12.2014), Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Четана и есть карма (деяние) ума.


Тогда прав Хос, что четана не обусловлена кармой?)))) Ох какой смех-то! 



> Все ментальные факторы являются четаной.


Не все, имхо. Четана относится к вездесущим, и лишь к одному из пяти. 




> По второму вопросу сложно сказать. Если исследовать так, как я написал выше, то Будда видит будущее как один вариант. Если иначе, то либо Будда не обладает всеведением, либо пропадает логика (определенные по своим параметрам причины ведут к неопределенным по своим параметрам результатам; наблюдаемое нами имеет строгую определенность, а недоступное нам - карма, ее созревание, влияние на это психических факторов и т.д. не имеет строгой определенности). Возможно, мое исследование не верно.
> Может быть, это упая? Ведь если сказать ученику, когда он станет Буддой, то у него могут возникнуть препятствия к этому - лень, гордыня и т.д., и наоборот - сказать человеку, неспособному ничего изменить, что он попадет в плохое рождение, вызовет лишь расстройство, гнев и т.д. Поэтому, может быть, следуя предопределенности, Будда говорит то, что должен?


Это не факт. Если мы "автоматы", как любит ругаться Хос, тогда один вариант и должен быть. Но мы не автоматы, имеем свободу выбора ж). И любая оплошность (кармическая) с нашей стороны может изменить время достижения просветления, нет?

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014), Сергей Хос (05.12.2014), Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "_Сам акт этого выбора – принятия о отбрасывания - в какой мере обусловлен кармическими причинами?_" Вот это и интересно. Понятно, что он не является плодом кармы. *Понятно также, что он полностью обусловлен множеством причин.*


Мне не понятно. Сам акт этого выбора – принятия о отбрасывания - совершается в определенных УСЛОВИЯХ но эти условия не являются ПРИЧИНОЙ самого выбора.




> Но отпечаток кармы, как известно, выполняет функции не только забрасывания и завершения, но и функцию привычки (склонности) к аналогичным деяниям. В какой-то мере - в виде автоматического действия - принятие о отбрасывание определяется этой функцией кармы (отпечатка).


Как тогда возникает осознание этой привычки и решение ее изменить или не совершать привычное действие?
Ясно, что не все детерминировано привычкой, а это и есть пространство свободного выбора.

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Мне не понятно. Сам акт этого выбора – принятия о отбрасывания - совершается в определенных УСЛОВИЯХ но эти условия не являются ПРИЧИНОЙ самого выбора.


А что является причиной акта выбора?

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014), Нико (05.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Сам акт этого выбора – принятия о отбрасывания


И я не совсем тоже поняла, что это за сленг: "принятие о отбрасывание". Это "принятие, о, отбрасывание?" Или "принятие о отбрасывании"? :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И я не совсем тоже поняла, что это за сленг: "принятие о отбрасывание".


Это ламримовский "сленг" (читала такую книжку?)))):

'dor len - rejecting and taking, deciding for or against

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что является причиной акта выбора?


Ваше собственное решение )))))

----------


## Нико

> Это ламримовский "сленг" (читала такую книжку?)))):
> 
> 'dor len - rejecting and taking, deciding for or against


Нельзя так по-русски писать. ПисАть)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нельзя так по-русски писать. ПисАть)))


А ты 'dor len как переводишь обычно?

----------


## Нико

> А ты 'dor len как переводишь обычно?


Принятие И отбрасывание).

----------


## Фил

> Ваше собственное решение )))))


А причиной возникновения решения что является?

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А причиной возникновения решения что является?


Я ржу-ржу! :Facepalm:  Это хосовское "воление" является, кармически необусловленное, потому что это и есть четана, карма в собственной красе)))

PS.  Рано, рано Германн от нас ушёл со своей "пустотой пустоты". Навеяло)

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А причиной возникновения решения что является?


Это творческий акт, он не обусловлен причинно. Именно поэтому в Кунжед гьялпо и сказано, что саморожденная мудрость не обусловлена кармически; она есть чистая манифестация природы будды в каждом живом существе. Саморожденная (rang byung, svayaṃbhū) - это и значит "не обусловленная предшествующими причинами", "возникшая из самой себя".
Каждый раз совершая выбор, мы, из собственного понимания (из "саморожденной мудрости") создаем новую карму, то есть, по сути, творим мир, каким он будет с учетом нашего поступка. Потому я и говорю, что это творческий акт.
А причинной обусловленности в нем нет, есть только набор условий, в которых совершается выбор. Но условия сами по себе не имеют принуждающей силы.

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это творческий акт, он не обусловлен причинно. Именно поэтому в Кунжед гьялпо и сказано, что саморожденная мудрость не обусловлена кармически; она есть чистая манифестация природы будды в каждом живом существе. Саморожденная (rang byung, svayaṃbhū) - это и значит "не обусловленная предшествующими причинами", "возникшая из самой себя".
> Каждый раз совершая выбор, мы, из собственного понимания (из "саморожденной мудрости") создаем новую карму, то есть, по сути, творим мир, каким он будет с учетом нашего поступка. Потому я и говорю, что это творческий акт.
> А причинной обусловленности в нем нет, есть только набор условий, в которых совершается выбор. Но условия сами по себе не имеют принуждающей силы.


Почему тогда этот творческий акт возникает в определенный момент времени?
Почему он не возникает в другой момент времени?
Если решение, как творческий акт, не обусловлено причинно то я правильно понимаю, что оно может возникнуть даже в случае если нет вариантов для принятия этого решения и нет условий для решения?

т.е. решение, которое не решает ничего?
(честное слово, я хоть убейте, не пойму - что это!)

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему тогда этот творческий акт возникает в определенный момент времени?


Потому что сошлись соответствующие условия.
Но условия не являются причинами )))))




> т.е. решение, которое не решает ничего?


Ну как же "не решает"?
Вот вы РЕШИЛИ написать именно такой ответ, и написали. Явное проявление свободы ))))

----------


## Фил

> Потому что сошлись соответствующие условия.
> Но условия не являются причинами )))))


???????
Я понимаю так, что если поднести спичку к пороху, то порох мог-бы решить, взрываться ему или нет?

----------


## Фил

> Ну как же "не решает"?
> Вот вы РЕШИЛИ написать именно такой ответ, и написали. Явное проявление свободы ))))


Я могу отыграть на 5 минут назад и написать другой ответ что ли?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я могу отыграть на 5 минут назад и написать другой ответ что ли?


Не понял логики - зачем отыграть?
Ответив, вы уже совершили свой выбор, "карма пошла")))

----------


## Фил

> Не понял логики - зачем отыграть?
> Ответив, вы уже совершили свой выбор, "карма пошла")))


Совершил.
А я мог совершить другой выбор?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ???????
> Я понимаю так, что если поднести спичку к пороху, то порох мог-бы решить, взрываться ему или нет?


Нет, но вы можете решить, поднести или нет.

----------


## Нико

> Потому что сошлись соответствующие условия.
> Но условия не являются причинами )))))


Хос, давай тогда уж брутально и наверняка: в чём отличие условий от причин? Только не говори мне, что отличие в абсолюте)))).

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Совершил.
> А я мог совершить другой выбор?


конечно

----------


## Фил

> конечно


С какой стати?
Обоснуйте.

----------


## Нико

> конечно


Поскольку из абсолютного ума возникает, по сути, всё, можно было бы стать голливудской звездой за это время)))). А не писать на форуме)

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Хос, давай тогда уж брутально и наверняка: в чём отличие условий от причин? Только не говори мне, что отличие в абсолюте)))).


Условия это, типа - необходимое, а причина - достаточное. наверное.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.12.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> в чём отличие условий?


есть, о монахи, две крайности,
которым пусть не следует подвижник.
Какие две?
Одна — это склонность ко всяким похотям,
как гумно пошлая,
низкая, мужицкая, простонародная,
неарийская, бессмысленная.
Другая — это склонность себя изнурять,
тяжкая, неарийская, бессмысленная.
Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится
верная срединная дорога
и до конца постигнута Татхагатой

так я слышал из сутры Запуска колеса Дхармы

то есть прямая дорога (срединная), справа и слева (по краям, по обочинам) есть 2 пути крайностей, в сутре разъяснено - что это за 2 крайних пути. Срединный путь не клонится ни к той, ни к другой крайности - он прям. Непосредственно это я называю условиями, случается, что условия сходятся (правое условие сошлось каким-то макаром с левым), вот и добрейший Сергей говорит



> сошлись соответствующие условия


и в давеча отредактированной статье вики  :Smilie: 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3...B2%D0%B8%D0%B5
мы читаем такое: 
условие следует отличать от понятия причины, так как в отличие от причины, непосредственно порождающей то или иное явление, или процесс,  
Условие составляет ту среду, в которой <...> возникают, существуют и развиваются

----------

Vladiimir (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Условия это, типа - необходимое, а причина - достаточное. наверное.


Это хорошая формулировка, но надо бы продумать точнее.

----------

Фил (05.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поскольку из абсолютного ума возникает, по сути, всё, можно было бы стать голливудской звездой за это время)))). А не писать на форуме)


А Вопрос: "А что мешает"?
Ответ: "Цепляние за обыденное восприятие".
Тебя же учат воспринимать всех участников ганапуджи как паво и кхадро.
Что мешает тебе увидеть себя  голливудской звездой? только собственная лень и неуверенность ))))

----------


## Фил

> Это хорошая формулировка, но надо бы продумать точнее.


Эх, увы..... Матан к жизни не прикрутить, как бы ни хотелось. Это совершенно другая вселенная. Но там нет этики.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С какой стати?
> Обоснуйте.


Обосновать это можно только посредством собственного интроспективного наблюдения за актом собственного выбора.
Объективная верификация тут невозможна, как и при всяком прямом восприятии.

----------


## Фил

> Обосновать это можно только посредством собственного интроспективного наблюдения за актом собственного выбора.
> Объективная верификация тут невозможна, как и при всяком прямом восприятии.


Я не могу утверждать за себя (а уж тем более за другого) что я мог бы сделать бы. И кстати. Акт выбора появляется только после совершенного действия. А если действия не было то и акта выбора не было. Правда Вы сейчас скажете, что был выбор не-совершать действие. Но где грань между выбором не совершать действие и не-совершением действия без выбора?

----------


## Фил

"Атеист" (в неправильной интерпретации) верит в то, что Бога нет. Волюнтарист верит в то, что он выбирает, что ему не-делать. Не-копать, не-ехать в Париж, не-покупать яхту Пелорус и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Атеист" (в неправильной интерпретации) верит в то, что Бога нет. Волюнтарист верит в то, что он выбирает, что ему не-делать. Не-копать, не-ехать в Париж, не-покупать яхту Пелорус и т.д.


...а "дурак" думает, что на все воля Божья или бесы порчу навели или карма так легла или молекулы в голове так сцепились.
а мое, дескать, собственное решение тут не при чем. )))))

----------


## Нико

> А Вопрос: "А что мешает"?
> Ответ: "Цепляние за обыденное восприятие".
> Тебя же учат воспринимать всех участников ганапуджи как паво и кхадро.
> Что мешает тебе увидеть себя  голливудской звездой? только собственная лень и неуверенность ))))


Если я "увижу" даже себя голливудской звездой там, а у меня нет особого комплекса неполноценности, от этого я не появлюсь на обложке журнала "People". ) Ты понимаешь разницу? )))

----------

Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Сергей, а что делать, если лично я путем интроспективного наблюдения никакого свободного выбора не вижу?
Он у меня есть тогда или нет?

----------


## Фил

А если я вдруг увижу, что он есть, как мне понять, что это не моя фантазия?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты понимаешь разницу? )))


нет )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, а что делать, если лично я путем интроспективного наблюдения никакого свободного выбора не вижу?
> Он у меня есть тогда или нет?


Ничего не делать, просто жить жальше. К примеру, вы понимаете Первую благородную истину: "Все обусловленные дхармы страдательны"? А ведь очень многие люди этого не понимают; они искренне считают, что в наслаждении - истинное счастье, нирвана. Что тут можно поделать? да ничего. Пусть живут как живется.




> А если я вдруг увижу, что он есть, как мне понять, что это не моя фантазия?


А как вы обычно отличаете свои фантазии от того, что есть на самом деле? имеется у вас такой способ?

----------

Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> нет )))))


Рога зайца -- это свободный выбор или что это?)))

Извини, я честно признаюсь: эта тема как важна и сущностна, так и одновременно жутко юмористична)))

----------

Сергей Хос (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Рога зайца -- это свободный выбор или что это?)))


Твоя неотразимая краса - рога зайца?
Ты слишком мало себя ценишь ))))

----------

Нико (06.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Твоя неотразимая краса - рога зайца?
> Ты слишком мало себя ценишь ))))


Ааааа! А ведь был же свободный выбор лет дцать назад! Лень-матушка)))). Да, из конкретной абсолютной алаи являлись знаки). Так нет же, надо же было выбрать сомнительную карьеру буддийского переводчика (хотя нет, уже переведено "Тибетское искусство любви" хотя бы).  :Kiss:

----------

Сергей Хос (06.12.2014), Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Ильят

> Тогда прав Хос, что четана не обусловлена кармой?)))) Ох какой смех-то! 
> 
> 
> Не все, имхо. Четана относится к вездесущим, и лишь к одному из пяти. 
> 
> 
> 
> Это не факт. Если мы "автоматы", как любит ругаться Хос, тогда один вариант и должен быть. Но мы не автоматы, имеем свободу выбора ж). И любая оплошность (кармическая) с нашей стороны может изменить время достижения просветления, нет?


Почему смех?
Четана в широком смысле - любая активность ума. В узком - воля, мотивация, побуждение, помысел - один из пяти вездесущих. В этом значении я ее и употребляю.
Думаю, _с нашей т.з._ мы "имеем свободу выбора. И любая оплошность (кармическая) с нашей стороны может изменить время достижения просветления". Поэтому _для нас_ важно выбирать.

----------


## Фил

> А как вы обычно отличаете свои фантазии от того, что есть на самом деле? имеется у вас такой способ?


 В том то и дело, что нет у меня такого способа. Если я сам для себя повешу ярлык "вот это вот - правильно" то только на всю оставшуюся жизнь обеспечу себе беспокойство. Нет у меня никакой возможности различать  :Frown:

----------


## Ильят

> Мне не понятно. Сам акт этого выбора – принятия о отбрасывания - совершается в определенных УСЛОВИЯХ но эти условия не являются ПРИЧИНОЙ самого выбора.
> 
> Как тогда возникает осознание этой привычки и решение ее изменить или не совершать привычное действие?
> Ясно, что не все детерминировано привычкой, а это и есть пространство свободного выбора.


Не. Я не имел в виду условия, так же как и отпечаток кармы. Как писал ранее:
"И тут, думаю, зная количественно все параметры: интенсивность ощущения, вызвавшего жажду, силу самого отпечатка жажды, общее значение воспринятого в контакте для индивида, наличие противоядий (их количественные характеристики по параметрам) и т.д. (с учетом внешних воздействий на индивида – новых контактов и ощущений и т.д.) от этой жажды, можно с математической точностью вычислить все параметры жажды. А зная это, с такой же точностью можно вычислить и все параметры вызванной этой жаждой четаны – новой четаны, или той же четаны, которая было проявлена до и во время контакта, или той же четаны, которая не была проявлена, но имелась неявно до и во время контакта". В том числе и той четаны, которая осуществляет выбор.

Осознание этой привычки и решение ее изменить или не совершать привычное действие возникает под влиянием разных факторов - неприятные ощущения в результате следования привычке, информация и ее принятие о вреде этой привычки. Тем самым закладывается отпечаток "противоядия" от старой привычки, который является основанием для создания новой привычки (при повторных отказах старой привычке). Какое-то время эти два противоположных отпечатка сражаются др. с др., а потом какой-то из них побеждает. И, думаю, аналогично описанному выше, зная всех участников этого процесса, можно с математической точностью вычислить все параметры этих отпечатков, победителя и время его победы.
Конечно же, не все детерминировано привычкой, как и кармой. Но все детерминировано своими причинами, которые имеют строго определенные параметры (из больного семени не вырастет здоровый росток).

Ведь если предположить, что _по всем_ параметрам (включая противоядия, внешние факторы и т.д.) должна возникнуть жажда силой 80% от способности данного отпечатка жажды, а возникает лишь 60%, то это ведет к нарушению причинно-следственной связи. А если возникает 90%, то это ведет к беспричинному возникновению. Оба варианта не приемлемы. И это можно отнести ко всем процессам 12ПС.

----------

Сергей Хос (06.12.2014), Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Ильят

> И я не совсем тоже поняла, что это за сленг: "принятие о отбрасывание". Это "принятие, о, отбрасывание?" Или "принятие о отбрасывании"?


Стандартный термин blang dor - "получение [желаемого и] избегание [нежелаемого]". 
Сейчас только заметил букву "о" вместо "и" :-)

----------

Нико (06.12.2014)

----------


## Ильят

> Это творческий акт, он не обусловлен причинно. Именно поэтому в Кунжед гьялпо и сказано, что саморожденная мудрость не обусловлена кармически; она есть чистая манифестация природы будды в каждом живом существе. Саморожденная (rang byung, svayaṃbhū) - это и значит "не обусловленная предшествующими причинами", "возникшая из самой себя".
> Каждый раз совершая выбор, мы, из собственного понимания (из "саморожденной мудрости") создаем новую карму, то есть, по сути, творим мир, каким он будет с учетом нашего поступка. Потому я и говорю, что это творческий акт.
> А причинной обусловленности в нем нет, есть только набор условий, в которых совершается выбор. Но условия сами по себе не имеют принуждающей силы.


Совершенно согласен с Кунжед гьялпо, что саморожденная мудрость (если так называется в т.ч. и сам акт выбора) не обусловлена _кармически_
Совершенно не согласен, что dngos po ("вещь", "действительное", оно же непостоянное), куда включается и акт выбора, не обусловлено предшествующими причинами. Это же беспричинное возникновение! Тем более "возникшая из самой себя"!
_Что-то не нравится мне такая парадигма. Да и не буддийская она, ИМХО_ :-)
Как-то не получается сказать, что выбор убийства - это саморожденная мудрость, чистая манифестация природы будды... Если только такая саморожденная мудрость не является клешной мудростью (shes rab nyon mongs), т.е. ложным воззрением. Но тогда она входит в собрание причин-условий выбора и обусловлена предшествующими причинами...
Условия - солнце, вода, почва и т.д. - сами по себе не имеют принуждающей силы на способный к проросту росток?

----------


## Ильят

> Потому что сошлись соответствующие условия.
> Но условия не являются причинами )))))


_rgyu, hetu - причина - осуществляющее [по-]рождение (порождающее) (skyed byed); или дхарма, осуществляющая содействие той дхарме (chos de'i phan 'dogs byed chos). 
...
Тождественно по смыслу: действительное (вещь), плод.
Подразделяется на два: сущностная (субстанциональная) [причина] и содействующее условие._

"Почему тогда этот творческий акт возникает в определенный момент времени?"
"- Потому что сошлись соответствующие условия".

Акт связан с условиями? 

_'brel ba, sambandha – связь – такое отношение между двумя дхармами, которое характеризуется тем, что при отсутствии одной из них будет с необходимостью отсутствовать и другая (med na med dgos).
Подразделяется на два: связь тождества по самости (тождества по сущности) (bdag gcig 'brel) и связь возникшего опираясь [на причину] (зависимого возникновения)_

Нет условий - нет акта. Есть условия - есть акт. Нет акта из-за отсутствия условий.
Каким видом связи из двух они связаны?

----------

Сергей Хос (06.12.2014), Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> [I]rgyu, hetu - причина - осуществляющее [по-]рождение (порождающее) (skyed byed); или дхарма, осуществляющая содействие той дхарме (chos de'i phan 'dogs byed chos).


rgyu и hetu - одна категория или разные? Это ведь не синонимы?




> Нет условий - нет акта. Есть условия - есть акт. Нет акта из-за отсутствия условий.
> Каким видом связи из двух они связаны?


Например, есть условия для воровства: внешнее (вещь плохо лежит) и внутреннее (привычка воровать из прежней жизни).
Допустим, человек воздержался от совершения не благого поступка. Что в данном случае можно назвать причиной выбора? отличается ли причина от условий при таком рассмотрении??

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Осознание этой привычки и решение ее изменить или не совершать привычное действие возникает под влиянием разных факторов - неприятные ощущения в результате следования привычке, информация и ее принятие о вреде этой привычки. Тем самым закладывается отпечаток "противоядия" от старой привычки, который является основанием для создания новой привычки (при повторных отказах старой привычке). Какое-то время эти два противоположных отпечатка сражаются др. с др., а потом какой-то из них побеждает. И, думаю, аналогично описанному выше, зная всех участников этого процесса, можно с математической точностью вычислить все параметры этих отпечатков, победителя и время его победы.
> Конечно же, не все детерминировано привычкой, как и кармой. Но все детерминировано своими причинами, которые имеют строго определенные параметры (из больного семени не вырастет здоровый росток).
> 
> Ведь если предположить, что _по всем_ параметрам (включая противоядия, внешние факторы и т.д.) должна возникнуть жажда силой 80% от способности данного отпечатка жажды, а возникает лишь 60%, то это ведет к нарушению причинно-следственной связи. А если возникает 90%, то это ведет к беспричинному возникновению. Оба варианта не приемлемы. И это можно отнести ко всем процессам 12ПС.


Мне кажется, что вся эта "духовная арифметика" противоречит сформулированному в Ваджраччхедике требованию к бодхисаттве совершать поступок не опираясь на скандхи.
"Без опоры на скандхи", в моем понимании, и есть беспричинный творческий акт, имеющий своей опорой только лишь ясный свет ума.

----------

Aion (06.12.2014), Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как-то не получается сказать, что выбор убийства - это саморожденная мудрость, чистая манифестация природы будды... Если только такая саморожденная мудрость не является клешной мудростью (shes rab nyon mongs), т.е. ложным воззрением. Но тогда она входит в собрание причин-условий выбора и обусловлена предшествующими причинами...


Все клеши в своей основе, или "по своей сущности" - изначальная мудрость. Так учат в высших тантрах и в дзогчене.
Не будь в человеке природы будды, или ясного света ума, он не смог бы совершать никакого осознанного поступка, ни благого, ни не благого.




> Условия - солнце, вода, почва и т.д. - сами по себе не имеют принуждающей силы на способный к проросту росток?


Думаю, при рассмотрении причинности в сфере разумных существ аналогии с неживым миром недостаточны для описания. Есть дополнительный фактор, отсутствующий в неживом мире.
Иначе мы можем заключить, что и турникет в метро "принимает решение" кого пропустить, а кого нет, то есть обладает разумом.

И ведь нем действительно действует разум, но это разум администрации метрополитена. А нам может показаться, что его собственный ))))

----------

Aion (06.12.2014), Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И ведь нем действительно действует разум, но это разум администрации метрополитена. А нам может показаться, что его собственный ))))


Так ведь когда мы принимаем решения, мы по сути тоже пользуемся разумом родителей, учителей, общества, предков, эволюционных предков и т.д., но нам при этом кажется, что он наш собственный.

Я против дискриминации турникетов, если что.

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014), Нико (06.12.2014), Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

> есть, о монахи, две крайности,
> которым пусть не следует подвижник.
> Какие две?
> Одна — это склонность ко всяким похотям,
> как гумно пошлая,
> низкая, мужицкая, простонародная,
> неарийская, бессмысленная.
> Другая — это склонность себя изнурять,
> тяжкая, неарийская, бессмысленная.
> ...


Интересно то, что условия, причины и результат отражают некую научную, в целом спириталистическую концепцию, в рамках которой и происходит эксперимент под названием жизнь. Но это не относится к явлениям духовной, культурной жизни - здесь царство свободы, доволно анархичное на первый взгляд, но эта кажимость происходит из нашего желания располагать временем по своему желанию, что само по себе довольно сумасбродно, ведь мы не боги. И наша нравственность это эквивалент нашей свободы, чего нет у других живых существ. Красиво, ч. в.!
Про аскетизм и желание себя изурять это все крайняя форма эгоизма ищущего. Поиск закончен и в основе духовного роста лежит чувство удовлетворенности, а не свободы.

----------


## Нико

> Например, есть условия для воровства: внешнее (вещь плохо лежит) и внутреннее (привычка воровать из прежней жизни).
> Допустим, человек воздержался от совершения не благого поступка. Что в данном случае можно назвать причиной выбора? отличается ли причина от условий при таком рассмотрении??


Здесь выбор, имхо, обусловлен не столько наличием абсолютнй алаи, сколько созданными заслугами в прошлой жизни или же привычкой брать "плохо лежащее". Сомнительно, что вор вдруг озарится некоей самовозникшей изначальной мудростью в подобной ситуации. Он последует на поводу у собственных привычек. А вот при этом я не скажу, что он автомат. Известны примеры изменившихся людей, но там другие условия потребовались)).

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Ильят

> rgyu и hetu - одна категория или разные? Это ведь не синонимы?
> 
> Например, есть условия для воровства: внешнее (вещь плохо лежит) и внутреннее (привычка воровать из прежней жизни).
> Допустим, человек воздержался от совершения не благого поступка. Что в данном случае можно назвать причиной выбора? отличается ли причина от условий при таком рассмотрении??


Насколько я знаю (сколько встречал их соотношения в исследовательских работах), rgyu и hetu - одно и то же на тиб. и на санскрите.

в данном случае причиной выбора можно назвать некое "противоядие" в уме - может быть мудрость, или вера, или стыд и т.д. И каждое из них, вместе с внешними условиями (насколько далеки свидетели, например) и привычкой, имеет свои параметры, по которым, думаю, можно вычислить с матем. точностью воздержится ли индивид от воровства.
Если бы не было внешних условий для воровства, не было бы и процесса "борьбы" в уме (привычки с противоядием), не было бы и выбора. Так же и с внутренним условием - привычкой. Поэтому, думаю, все условия тоже нужно включить в причины выбора. Нужна только оговорка, что выбор не является прямым плодом - dngos 'bras bu, sajnatphala (или "субстанциональным" плодом - nyer 'bras?) кармического отпечатка, таким как, например, контакт или ощущение. Он опосредован привычкой (или является сопутствующим следствием - lhan cig byed 'bras?)

----------

Нико (06.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В том то и дело, что нет у меня такого способа. Если я сам для себя повешу ярлык "вот это вот - правильно" то только на всю оставшуюся жизнь обеспечу себе беспокойство. Нет у меня никакой возможности различать


Если Хос сказал, что есть абсолют, хотя у вас и нет возможности его увидеть и понять, что это, значит, есть! :Wink:  А беспокойство -- это лень всё))).

----------

Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Ильят

> Мне кажется, что вся эта "духовная арифметика" противоречит сформулированному в Ваджраччхедике требованию к бодхисаттве совершать поступок не опираясь на скандхи.
> "Без опоры на скандхи", в моем понимании, и есть беспричинный творческий акт, имеющий своей опорой только лишь ясный свет ума.


Думаю, что нет противоречия :-) если "духовную арифметику" не считать "имеющей место истинно" (bden grub), как и скандхи.
"Без опоры на скандхи", в моем понимании, это понимание полной причинной обусловленности всего непостоянного, dngos po, и понимание отсутствия истинности наличия всего этого процесса вместе с его элементами.

----------

Нико (06.12.2014), Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, что нет противоречия :-) если "духовную арифметику" не считать "имеющей место истинно" (bden grub), как и скандхи.
> "Без опоры на скандхи", в моем понимании, это понимание полной причинной обусловленности всего непостоянного, dngos po, и понимание отсутствия истинности наличия всего этого процесса вместе с его элементами.


В том-то всё и дело, что Ваджраччхедика вся повествует о шуньяте. Кстати, её очень неверно перевели на русский язык, имхо).

----------

Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Ильят

> Все клеши в своей основе, или "по своей сущности" - изначальная мудрость. Так учат в высших тантрах и в дзогчене.
> Не будь в человеке природы будды, или ясного света ума, он не смог бы совершать никакого осознанного поступка, ни благого, ни не благого.
> 
> Думаю, при рассмотрении причинности в сфере разумных существ аналогии с неживым миром недостаточны для описания. Есть дополнительный фактор, отсутствующий в неживом мире.
> Иначе мы можем заключить, что и турникет в метро "принимает решение" кого пропустить, а кого нет, то есть обладает разумом.
> 
> И ведь нем действительно действует разум, но это разум администрации метрополитена. А нам может показаться, что его собственный ))))


_"Это творческий акт, он не обусловлен причинно".
"Саморожденная (rang byung, svayaṃbhū) - это и значит "не обусловленная предшествующими причинами", "возникшая из самой себя"_

Если честно, никогда не сталкивался с воззрением Дзогчен, и в Тантры особо не углублялся :-) Поэтому вряд ли найду что ответить :-)
Но интересно, в Ньингма или в Дзогчен, действительно считается, что нечто может возникнуть беспричинно или из себя самого? Или это ИМХО? А то я знаю, что буддийские филос. школы отрицают оба эти вида возникновения.

----------

Нико (06.12.2014), Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Интересно то, что условия, причины и результат отражают некую научную, в целом спириталистическую концепцию


то не об этом, то вот о чём: коли ищете концепций, извольте. Концепция не "спириталистическая", но спиралевидная тогда уж, от слова спираль. Мы ведь рассматривали ситуацию, когда условия сошлись (левое с правым или правое с левым) 



> в рамках которой и происходит эксперимент под названием жизнь.


и я не желаю оформлять жажду жизни, продолжения жизни, саму жизнь, великую страсть, в формы каких-то "экспериментов", но если вы так хотите, мне не составит затруднений это сделать. Отражения того, как её оценивает человечество вы можете увидеть в картинках вашего поисковика, забив туда что-то вроде великая мать, махавидья (см. т.н. индийское отражение в 10 вариантах), и прочие матери, какие у вас ещё имеются ассоциации с этим словом? - припомните их



> но это не относится к явлениям духовной, культурной жизни - здесь царство свободы, доволно анархичное на первый взгляд, но эта кажимость происходит из нашего желания располагать временем по своему желанию, что само по себе довольно сумасбродно, ведь мы не боги. И наша нравственность это эквивалент нашей свободы, чего нет у других живых существ. Красиво, ч. в.!


по порядку, который таков: прямой серединный путь - вот единственный эквивалент сынов и дочерей победителей. О времени (месяц назад), анархии (демократии  :Smilie: ) и движениях вправо-влево:
беседовали с тхеравадином Vladimirovым, сейчас формально нарушу правило БФ 4.16, прошу меня простить, позиция автора приводимого здесь утверждения позволяет то сделать и т.о. действительного нарушения не случится - "ситуация подвернулась", тем не менее, Vladimirov высказался так:

"<...> про анапанасати напишу тут, если на форуме подвернется ситуация, в которой можно будет описать, опишу и там.
В общем человеческий мозг состоит из разных отделов. Помимо небольшого участка коры, ответственного за ассоциативное мышление, осознавание, в нас есть отделы мозга, которые управляют остальным организмом. И это все работает во взаимодействии друг с другом без единого центра управления. Демократия такая своеобразная без органа власти.
Так вот, из всех наших физиологических функций, таких как сердцебиение, пищеварение, слюноотделение (это все управляется внутренними структурами мозга, без сознания), существует еще и дыхание. Дыхание обладает интересной отличительной особенностью. 
Дышим мы легкими, легкие приводит в движение мышца-диафрагма, диафрагма соединена нервными путями с мозгом, причем, в чем и интересность, имеет два пути.
Первый путь-от диафрагмы к дыхательному центру, который автоматически делает замеры газового состава жидкости, потребности клеток в кислороде и тд, и в зависимости от этого запускает движение диафрагмы, глубокое, поверхностное, быстрое или медленное.
Второй путь-к коре мозга, к сознательному. То есть мы можем сознательно подавлять дыхательный центр, задерживать дыхание, задувать свечки на торте, общаться-и это все независимо от того, чего там намерил дыхательный центр.
Так вот во время медитации работает первая нейронная дуга, "диафрагма-дыхательный центр", и включено наблюдение за дыханием, то есть сознание. Сознание включено, но второй путь "дыхание-кора мозга" не функционирует в это время. За счет этого происходит синхронизация этих двух путей, и сознание начинает доверять своим внутренним процессам, теряя при этом иллюзию делателя. Как то так."

Vladimirov называет нервными путями т.н. нейронные дуги (условно - правая и левая) - одна из них отвечает за "склонность ко всяким похотям" другая - за "склонность себя изнурять" или проще говоря - загоняться по поводу того, что вы "напохотили", облекая это в какие-то возвышенные формы представлений ума или в заниженные. Вы правы, говоря о вашей нравственности, как об эквиваленте (или указателе), который сообщает путнику - помни, ты идёшь прямой дорогой, оп, аккуратно, здесь поворот или яма, иди прямо далее, но она - не плод того прямого пути




> Про аскетизм и желание себя изнурять - это все крайняя форма эгоизма ищущего.


да, они движутся по краям - обочинам прямой дороги, спиралевидно закручиваясь (сошлись условия). Вы то представьте, трёхмерно хотя бы и не в движении (фиг с ним - со временем)




> Поиск закончен и в основе духовного роста лежит чувство удовлетворенности, а не свободы.


прямо наоборот: в основе любого поиска лежит неудовлетворённость. "Духовный рост" - тот же поиск. "Удовлетворённость", если нашлось уже. Помните, в сутре Запуска колеса Дхармы, Будда высказался о жажде? Кому не ясен перевод А. Парибка, см. сюда: тягота = страдание, сложение тяготы = причины страдания, т.е. из чего тягота складывается

А вот, монахи, каково сложение тяготы.
Это жажда, себя поддерживающая,
прелесть, сопряженная со страстью,
то тем, то этим готовая прельститься,
а именно:
жажда обладать,
жажда быть,
жажда избыть

так я слышал. От вдоха и выдоха, еды и испражнения, до рождения (продолжения той жажды, ну такое у неё свойство) и смерти; желания "духовного поиска" не исключения - какое у вас? - удовлетворённость, свобода или что там - финиш поиска, финиш духа м.б.? Жажда, себя поддерживающая, прошу уяснить такое себе. Её нельзя полностью прекратить, а вот для "себя" такая потенциальная возможность имеется. И эта возможность находится в той жажде непосредственно

религиозное "чувство удовлетворённости" (антоним сансары, да), похоже на рекламу для разума, там вечный кайф, братюль, айда суда; наживка на крюке, которым тот разум ловится, он не может не пойматься на такую превосходную наживку, и жажда не может как-то по-другому проявляться, кроме как "обладать, быть, избыть"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> есть абсолют, хотя у вас и нет возможности его увидеть и понять


Это же касается любых объектов, пустых от собственных признаков )))

----------


## Нико

> Это же касается любых объектов, пустых от собственных признаков )))


Зато у них есть rang gi ngo bo, что на относительном уровне соответствует собственным признакам))))))))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зато у них есть ngo bo nyid, что на относительном уровне соответствует собственным признакам))))))))))


Не соответствует.
rang gi  ngo bo nyid - это по смыслу "простая самотождественность", без признаков, которые бы могли позволить сравнить с иным. И тем не менее иное. Просто тождественное лишь себе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но интересно, в Ньингма или в Дзогчен, действительно считается, что нечто может возникнуть беспричинно или из себя самого? Или это ИМХО? А то я знаю, что буддийские филос. школы отрицают оба эти вида возникновения.


О *возникновении* вообще не идет речь, поскольку существует безначально, будучи саморожденным.
Важно то, что *ОПИРАЕТСЯ* ЛИШЬ НА СЕБЯ, то есть не имеет иной причинности, кроме себя самого. А опора лишь на себя - это и есть свобода. Как бы находится вне 12-венной цепи:

Это ригпа, которое присутствует среди всех мыслей, не следует ни за внешними, ни за внутренними объектами, и не цепляется за них, потому что оно *способно пребывать, опираясь само на себя как на собственную основу.*
_Далай-лама о дзогчене. Учения о Пути великого совершенства, переданные на Западе Его Святейшеством Далай-Ламой._

И еще оттуда же:

*С точки зрения учения Дзогчен, даже относительный уровень, на котором ум еще находится в ловушке понятии и разнообразных мыслей, уже от природы пронизан чистым осознанием.* 

*Любое имеющееся на данный момент состояние сознания пронизано ясным светом чистого осознания ригпа, подобно тому, как твердому льду постоянно присуща природа воды.* Точно также и самые очевидные умственные построения в конечном счете находятся в таком, если можно так выразиться, «месте», которое не может находиться за пределами пространства ригпа. Они появляются в пространстве ригпа и там же растворяются. По этому поводу Додрупчен Джигме Тенпе Ньима сказал, что все объекты познания пронизаны ясным светом, подобно тому, как кунжутное семя пропитано маслом. Таким образом, *даже в то время когда задействованы грубые состояния шести сознаний, через сами эти состояния можно напрямую ознакомиться с их тонким аспектом светоносной ясности* посредством благословения учителя и сущностных наставлений. В этом состоит непревзойденная глубина учения Дзогчен.

В соответствии с новыми школами тибетского буддизма Ваджраяны, врожденный ум ясного света основы называется сугатагарбха, то есть природа будды. В текстах традиций Дзогчен и Махамудры он называется несоставной ясный свет. Слово несоставной можно понимать по-разному в зависимости от контекста. *В целом, это слово применяется для обозначения того, что не зависит от причин и условий.*
Подобным же образом и ясный свет можно назвать изначальным, поскольку он не имеет начала и его не нужно придумывать или изобретать. Он есть нечто такое, что пребывает непрерывно, или постоянно. Это один из способов объяснения понятия несоставной.

Так что все, что я говорю - не мое ИМХО. Это и сам Далай-лама проповедует порой. Просто не всем достает охоты это слушать ))))

----------

Aion (06.12.2014), Neroli (06.12.2014), Антон Соносон (06.12.2014), Ильят (06.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

*Антон Соносон*



> то не об этом, то вот о чём: коли ищете концепций, извольте. Концепция не "спириталистическая", но спиралевидная тогда уж, от слова спираль. Мы ведь рассматривали ситуацию, когда условия сошлись (левое с правым или правое с левым)


Ну сами подумайте, разве это не концепция? А чем спираль лучше или хуже трапеции? Вы это про Гегеля или про ДНК?




> и я не желаю оформлять жажду жизни, продолжения жизни, саму жизнь, великую страсть, в формы каких-то "экспериментов", но если вы так хотите, мне не составит затруднений это сделать. Отражения того, как её оценивает человечество вы можете увидеть в картинках вашего поисковика, забив туда что-то вроде великая мать, махавидья (см. т.н. индийское отражение в 10 вариантах), и прочие матери, какие у вас ещё имеются ассоциации с этим словом? - припомните их


Опять же, это не от меня зависит, так получается, что жизнь беретсяв скобки, а не проживается. (((




> по порядку, который таков: прямой серединный путь - вот единственный эквивалент сынов и дочерей победителей. О времени (месяц назад), анархии (демократии ) и движениях вправо-влево:
> беседовали с тхеравадином Vladimirovым, сейчас формально нарушу правило БФ 4.16, прошу меня простить, позиция автора приводимого здесь утверждения позволяет то сделать и т.о. действительного нарушения не случится - "ситуация подвернулась", тем не менее, Vladimirov высказался так:


Не нарушайте )))




> "<...> про анапанасати напишу тут, если на форуме подвернется ситуация, в которой можно будет описать, опишу и там.
> В общем человеческий мозг состоит из разных отделов. Помимо небольшого участка коры, ответственного за ассоциативное мышление, осознавание, в нас есть отделы мозга, которые управляют остальным организмом. И это все работает во взаимодействии друг с другом без единого центра управления. Демократия такая своеобразная без органа власти.
> Так вот, из всех наших физиологических функций, таких как сердцебиение, пищеварение, слюноотделение (это все управляется внутренними структурами мозга, без сознания), существует еще и дыхание. Дыхание обладает интересной отличительной особенностью. 
> Дышим мы легкими, легкие приводит в движение мышца-диафрагма, диафрагма соединена нервными путями с мозгом, причем, в чем и интересность, имеет два пути.
> Первый путь-от диафрагмы к дыхательному центру, который автоматически делает замеры газового состава жидкости, потребности клеток в кислороде и тд, и в зависимости от этого запускает движение диафрагмы, глубокое, поверхностное, быстрое или медленное.
> Второй путь-к коре мозга, к сознательному. То есть мы можем сознательно подавлять дыхательный центр, задерживать дыхание, задувать свечки на торте, общаться-и это все независимо от того, чего там намерил дыхательный центр.
> Так вот во время медитации работает первая нейронная дуга, "диафрагма-дыхательный центр", и включено наблюдение за дыханием, то есть сознание. Сознание включено, но второй путь "дыхание-кора мозга" не функционирует в это время. За счет этого происходит синхронизация этих двух путей, и сознание начинает доверять своим внутренним процессам, теряя при этом иллюзию делателя. Как то так."


Так я же говорю, научно-спиритуалистический. ))) Я же не спорю с тем, что земля круглая ... это тоже научный спиритуализм. Да и вообще явное засилье атомистических концепций, мировоззрения. )))




> Vladimirov называет нервными путями т.н. нейронные дуги (условно - правая и левая) - одна из них отвечает за "склонность ко всяким похотям" другая - за "склонность себя изнурять" или проще говоря - загоняться по поводу того, что вы "напохотили", облекая это в какие-то возвышенные формы представлений ума или в заниженные. Вы правы, говоря о вашей нравственности, как об эквиваленте (или указателе), который сообщает путнику - ты идёшь прямой дорогой, оп, аккуратно, здесь поворот или яма, проходи далее с осторожностью, но она - не плод того прямого пути


Нравственность свободна иначе зачем она? Наш характер УЖЕ сформирован, а духовный путь подразумевает, что нам не все нравится в этом характере, что мы готовы идти дальше нашей обусловленности. )))




> да, они движутся по краям - обочинам прямой дороги, спиралевидно закручиваясь (сошлись условия). Вы то представьте, трёхмерно хотя бы и не в движении (фиг с ним - со временем)


Неа, в отрыве от временности, все это метафизика, эйдосы. )))





> прямо наоборот: в основе любого поиска лежит неудовлетворённость. "Духовный рост" - тот же поиск. "Удовлетворённость", если нашлось уже. Помните, в сутре Запуска колеса Дхармы, Будда высказался о жажде? Кому не ясен перевод А. Парибка, см. сюда: тягота = страдание, сложение тяготы = причины страдания, т.е. из чего тягота складывается


Это верно, но это надо осознать раз и навсегда. Это как раз и есть тот самый плот, который оставляют после переправы. )))




> А вот, монахи, каково сложение тяготы.
> Это жажда, себя поддерживающая,
> прелесть, сопряженная со страстью,
> то тем, то этим готовая прельститься,
> а именно:
> жажда обладать,
> жажда быть,
> жажда избыть
> 
> так я слышал. От вдоха и выдоха, еды и испражнения, до рождения (продолжения той жажды, ну такое у неё свойство) и смерти; желания "духовного поиска" не исключения - какое у вас? - удовлетворённость, свобода или что там - финиш поиска, финиш духа м.б.? Жажда, себя поддерживающая, прошу уяснить такое себе. Её нельзя полностью удовлетворить или прекратить, а вот для "себя" такая потенциальная возможность имеется. И эта возможность находится в той жажде непосредственно


Так откуда берется эта жажда "полностью удовлетворить" - только из представления какого-то конечного получателя всех благ ... ))) Зачем рассматривать ошибочные представления. Из соображений гигиены, типа чистить зубы после каждого приема пищи? Удовлетворенность сродни мудрости, она знает, но характер, то бишь карма не позволяет переносить идеалы в жизнь непосредственно. Помните небось, как Будда относился к демонстрациям сверх-способностей? Мудрому - они без надобности, а тем кто слаб ... верой, мозги еще больше заплетут. (((

----------


## Ильят

*Сергей Хос*

Спасибо. Это я читал, не один раз даже :-) И конспектировал. Но эта тема, чтобы адекватно обсуждать, требует тщательного анализа (с моей стороны). Когда-нибудь доберусь...

----------

Сергей Хос (06.12.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну сами подумайте, разве это не концепция?


сам подумал: конечно концепция



> А чем спираль лучше или хуже трапеции? Вы это про Гегеля или про ДНК?


про то, что посередине и по краям, там нет трапеции, там есть страх по дороге



> Опять же, это не от меня зависит, так получается, что жизнь берется в скобки, а не проживается. (((


о чём вам тут добрейший Сергей толкует? Он что-то о воле рассказывает на нескольких десятках страниц и о свободе, пределах (скобках)



> Не нарушайте )))


хорошо, не утерпел



> Так я же говорю, научно-спиритуалистический. ))) Я же не спорю с тем, что земля круглая ... это тоже научный спиритуализм. Да и вообще явное засилье атомистических концепций, мировоззрения. )))


а я говорю: спиралевидная, т.к. спирит (дух) вы не представите "себе", но представление о скручивании и спирали вам доступно, как представителю мира форм  



> Нравственность свободна иначе зачем она? Наш характер УЖЕ сформирован, а духовный путь подразумевает, что нам не все нравится в этом характере, что мы готовы идти дальше нашей обусловленности. )))


меня не волнует свободна нравственность или нет, сформирован характер или не сформирован. Предпочитаю не использовать абстрактные понятия в таких количествах, как то сделали вы - это только увеличивает "речевую массу" дальнейшего обсуждения в попытках разгрести "глубокие мысли". Смотрите, т.е. слушайте, смотрите и продумайте: нравственность свободна - абстракция №1, характер сформирован - №2, духовный путь подразумевает - №3, ну зачем в 1 предложении столько цепляний для разума (интеллекта)? Мы так долго-долго разговаривать будем. Вы конкретно что-то не поняли из предложенных утверждений или? Предлагаю использовать в сообщении не более 30%  :Smilie:  абстрактного содержания 



> Неа, в отрыве от временности, все это метафизика, эйдосы. )))


меня не волнует метафизика и мне наплевать на эйдосы - то видно вооружённым глазом. Если есть затруднения при контакте с абстракцией вооружённый глаз, используйте в том рассмотрении представления вашей памяти о микроскопе, не бесполезно будет в данном случае  



> Это верно, но это надо осознать раз и навсегда. Это как раз и есть тот самый плот, который оставляют после переправы. )))


если бы то в действительности было плотом, оставшимся после переправы, то тогда я говорил бы с тем, кто вернулся из Раджаграхи, но не с тем, кто туда держит путь



> Так откуда берется эта жажда "полностью удовлетворить" - только из представления какого-то конечного получателя всех благ ... ))) Зачем рассматривать ошибочные представления. Из соображений гигиены, типа чистить зубы после каждого приема пищи? Удовлетворенность сродни мудрости, она знает, но характер, то бишь карма не позволяет переносить идеалы в жизнь непосредственно. Помните небось, как Будда относился к демонстрациям сверх-способностей? Мудрому - они без надобности


наплюйте и на характер, и на карму, нет никаких представлений, как ошибочных. Любое представление - отпечаток, отражение в памяти. Откуда берётся?
где-то в окрестностях той Раджаграхи (-грихи) состоялся такой разговор, беседует Сараха с учеником

что хочешь ты услышать в разговоре с учителем? 
я желаю знать - как эта вселенная была создана из звука
ты взял жену в Банга
твоё знание исчезает на другом берегу 
неизвестно начало привязанности к закапыванию в землю

так я слышал

если нет представления, то и рассматривать нечего



> а тем кто слаб ... верой, мозги еще больше заплетут


напомню, что приведённое рассмотрение относится к рассмотрению крайностей и началось со слов



> условия





> сошлись





> Интересно


интересно есть отклонение, поворот на прямой дороге. Вот и не "заплетайте мозги", или что там у вас, нейронные дуги в надежде, путь прямой

----------


## Нико

> Не соответствует.
> rang gi  ngo bo nyid - это по смыслу "простая самотождественность", без признаков, которые бы могли позволить сравнить с иным. И тем не менее иное. Просто тождественное лишь себе.


А как там у Кугявичуса это переведено и осмыслено, не смотрел?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как там у Кугявичуса это переведено и осмыслено, не смотрел?)


Он ngo bo переводит в большинстве случаев как "природа", в иногда - как сущность. Я не знаю, из каких соображений так или эдак.

----------


## Нико

> Он ngo bo переводит в большинстве случаев как "природа", в иногда - как сущность. Я не знаю, из каких соображений так или эдак.


И то, и другое смутно в рамках "Среднего ламрима". У меня ещё возникала "самоидентичность")

----------


## Фил

Чем ригпа в такой интерпретации отличается от Абсолюта?

----------


## Нико

> Чем ригпа в такой интерпретации отличается от Абсолюта?


А вот это ЕСДЛ внятно объяснил в книге "Гелуг/Кагью традиция махамудры", к которой Хос непосредственное отношение имел даже. Но было это, как говорится... давно).

----------

Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

У меня какое-то смутное подозрение, что тут какие то трудности перевода либо интерпретации, что нередко бывает с ЕСДЛ, потому что его переводят много.

Объясните мне, пожалуйста, как такая точка зрения согласуется с трилакшаной?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чем ригпа в такой интерпретации отличается от Абсолюта?


А почему должна отличаться?

----------

Aion (06.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А почему должна отличаться?


 Потому что Будда критиковал этернализм.

----------

Нико (06.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А почему должна отличаться?


Потому что выявляются отличия ригпа от абсолюта. Кстати, что ты под абсолютным умом понимаешь?

----------

Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что Будда критиковал этернализм.


Где?

----------


## Нико

> Где?


Не надо всё сводить к Третьему повороту. Потому что учения Третьего поворота при правильном понимании увязываются совершенно гармонично с Вторым поворотом).

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Чем ригпа в такой интерпретации отличается от Абсолюта?


по аналогии с водой: капля воды, поток воды и океан воды. Сдаётся мне ригпа = какая-то из предложенных в рассмотрение форм воды, абсолют = вся вода или вода вообще. В цитате добрейшего Сергея вы можете осведомиться и о такой форме воды, как лёд. Если захотите рассмотреть в том ключе бинду, бросайте её прямо в воду

кто-то любезно отснял в замедленном вариантеhttp://www.youtube.com/results?searc...BE%D0%B4%D1%8B

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не надо всё сводить к Третьему повороту. Потому что учения Третьего поворота *при правильном понимании* увязываются совершенно гармонично с Вторым поворотом).


Увязываются без проблем.
Но есть расхождения в том, что есть "правильное понимание".
У вас в гелуг "правильным пониманием" считается точка зрения, гласящая, что сутры Третьего поворота имеют относительный, а второго - окончательный смысл.
Но в других школах считают иначе (точнее, наоборот))))).

Соответственно и выводы в отношении "абсолютного" будут разные: то, что для гелугпа этернализм, для ньингмапа и кагьюгпа - окончательная истина.

----------

Aion (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, что ты под абсолютным умом понимаешь?


Под абсолютным умом я понимаю то, чем я понимаю )))

----------

Aion (06.12.2014), Neroli (06.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Где?


В своей Буддийской философии.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В своей Буддийской философии.


"В своей" - в смысле, в вашей собственной?

----------


## Фил

> "В своей" - в смысле, в вашей собственной?


Да в какой еще моей? 
В его, Будды, собственной.

----------


## Нико

> Под абсолютным умом я понимаю то, чем я понимаю )))


Если я не ошибаюсь, ты понимаешь сейчас "относительной понималкой". Потому что третий поворот, дзогчен и пр. не разработали понятия "мыслительный аппарат для диспутов", как чань тоже, кстати. ))) Прекрасно утверждать "абсолютный ум". но на практике кто это понимает?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> <...> ригпа <...> *В целом, это слово применяется для обозначения того, что не зависит от причин и условий.*
> <...> Это один из способов объяснения понятия несоставной. <...>
> 
> Так что все, что я говорю - не мое ИМХО. Это и сам Далай-лама проповедует порой. Просто не всем достает охоты это слушать ))))


не то, чтобы охоты, не достаёт элементарного внимания и понимания того, что означают слова. Вы лучше опять объясните тем, кто не имеет представления о целом Далай ламе или о целом Хосе значение слова целое, оно же несоставное, единое, первородное, вместерождённое и т.п. Хватит крутить-то. Зря что ли Его Святейшество сказал: в целом. Тупо ссылку из словаря что ли или как тут ещё объяснить

----------

Нико (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да в какой еще моей? 
> В его, Будды, собственной.


Фил, это крайне дилетантское мнение. Нет никакой "собственной философии Будды", это еще Щербатской отметил, а уж он-то понимал толк в философии.
Есть интерпретация слов Будды разными учеными мужами и йогинами, создателями различных школ, которые трактуют Дхарму порой весьма несхожим образом.
А уж какой из них следовать - это будет ваш собственный свободный выбор, основанный на вашем же собственном понимании. Я понимаю, как вас это страшит, но отвертеться все равно не удастся. Разве что только сбежать: "Ну его, этот буддизм, с его личной ответственностью" ))))

----------

Aion (07.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Фил, это крайне дилетантское мнение. Нет никакой "собственной философии Будды", это еще Щербатской отметил, а уж он-то понимал толк в философии.
> Есть интерпретация слов Будды разными учеными мужами и йогинами, создателями различных школ, которые трактуют Дхарму порой весьма несхожим образом.
> А уж какой из них следовать - это будет ваш собственный свободный выбор, основанный на вашем же собственном понимании. Я понимаю, как вас это страшит, но отвертеться все равно не удастся. Разве что только сбежать: "Ну его, этот буддизм, с его личной ответственностью" ))))


Кароче, возвращаемся к "свободному выбору" : я свободен толковать слова Будды, как мне угодно. И только ЕСДЛ старается примирять противоречия, а больше никто этого не делает!

----------

Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если я не ошибаюсь, ты понимаешь сейчас "относительной понималкой".


Понимаем мы все "абсолютной понималкой", да вот говорим "относительной говорилкой".
Поэтому и сказал поэт: "Мысль изреченная есть ложь".

----------


## Нико

> Понимаем мы все "абсолютной понималкой", да вот говорим "относительной говорилкой".
> Поэтому и сказал поэт: "Мысль изреченная есть ложь".


Да тогда и говорить не надо ничего. Зачем Будда говорил, если всё это ложь? И как вообще можно что-то тогда понять? Кошки ведь не разговаривают, пребывают себе в "естественном состоянии" вполне пушисто. )))

----------


## Нико

"В целом, от причин и условий ригпа не зависит". Но не в целом, а вообще ригпа зависит от мысленного обозначения, как и пустота, кстати, как и нирвана. И если пустоту с нирваной  некие злобные иноноборстующие мадхьямики отождествляют между собой (но не все) и приравнивают к абсолютной истине в прасангике, ригпа считается абсолютом именно в дзогчене (абсолютом, который, тем не менее, можно примирить с мадхьямакой). И этому Чандракирти, например, нашёл вполне логичное объснение, когда писал, что мадхьямики, говоря об абсолютах там всяких-разных, утверждали существование феноменов на основе их непротиворечивости мирским условностям.

----------

Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, это крайне дилетантское мнение. Нет никакой "собственной философии Будды", это еще Щербатской отметил, а уж он-то понимал толк в философии.
> Есть интерпретация слов Будды разными учеными мужами и йогинами, создателями различных школ, которые трактуют Дхарму порой весьма несхожим образом.
> А уж какой из них следовать - это будет ваш собственный свободный выбор, основанный на вашем же собственном понимании. Я понимаю, как вас это страшит, но отвертеться все равно не удастся. Разве что только сбежать: "Ну его, этот буддизм, с его личной ответственностью" ))))


Ну каким еще образом можно интерпретировать аничча, анатта, дукка, чтобы получить прямо противоположный результат?!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но не в целом, а вообще ригпа зависит от мысленного обозначения


Бесплодная схоластика.
И так понятно, что все обозначенное зависит от обозначений. Зачем об этом говорить с таким апломбом, будто бы это какая-то значительная истина.

----------


## Фил

Личную ответственность я кстати не отрицал. Она со свободным выбором не связана.

----------


## Нико

> Бесплодная схоластика.
> И так понятно, что все обозначенное зависит от обозначений. Зачем об этом говорить с таким апломбом, будто бы это какая-то значительная истина.


Это не бесплодная схоластика, когда речь идёт о принципе взаимозависимости в буддизме. На этой основе, между прочим, люди пустоту познают, а не сидят в своих представлениях о каком-то "абсолюте"!

----------

Фил (06.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну каким еще образом можно интерпретировать аничча, анатта, дукка, чтобы получить прямо противоположный результат?!


Можно что угодно:

Non-Self is Samsara, the Self is the Tathagata; impermanence is the sravakas and pratyekabuddhas, the Eternal is the Tathagata’s Dharmakaya; suffering is all tirthikas, Bliss is Nirvana; the impure is all compounded [samskrta] dharmas , the Pure is the true Dharma that the Buddha and Bodhisattvas have. This is called non-perversion/ non-inversion. By not being inverted [in one’s views], one will know [both] the letter and the meaning. *If one desires to be freed from the four perverse/ inverted [views - catur-viparita-drsti], one should know the Eternal, Blissful, the Self and the Pure* in this manner.

_Mahayana-mahaparinirvana-sutra_

----------

Aion (07.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не бесплодная схоластика, когда речь идёт о принципе взаимозависимости в буддизме. На этой основе, между прочим, люди пустоту познают, а не сидят в своих представлениях о каком-то "абсолюте"!


А почему тебе хочется познавать именно пустоту, а не абсолют - никогда не задумывалась? )))

----------


## Фил

Сергей, Вы отрицаете трилакшану?
Или авторы этого синего текста?

----------


## Нико

> А почему тебе хочется познавать именно пустоту, а не абсолют - никогда не задумывалась? )))


Эй, потому что я не дзогченпа, и мне нужны детальные очень разъяснения, а не какие-то абстрактные песни об опыте абсолюта! У меня не хватает способностей, приходится идти путём логики, в ЦЕЛОМ!)

----------


## Фил

Напоминает читтаматру, которую Чандракирти очень хорошо разобрал и раскритиковал.

----------

Нико (06.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А почему тебе хочется познавать именно пустоту, а не абсолют - никогда не задумывалась? )))


Бог веры не дал.

----------

Ильят (07.12.2014), Нико (06.12.2014), Сергей Хос (06.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

*Антон Соносон*
Забавная у вас манера дискутировать, считая все сказанное не вами пустыми абстракциями. ))) Тут добавить нечего.

Если по сути, то главная мысль состоит в следующем. Условия, причины и результат могут быть интерпретированы в рамках той или иной концепции. То есть есть концепция разумности, то есть взгляд на то, как должен себя вести разумный человек. 
По этому причинность в буддизме это тоже концепция, особенно в отношении второй (благородной) истины. 
Если над чем и следует задуматься, так это над тем, почему БЛАГОРОДСТВО это сквозная нить повествования!? Благородство это черта  или характер. Ведь в проповедях Будды нравственность всегда является основой, а как бы еще можно было аппелировать к сознательности?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> приходится идти путём логики, в ЦЕЛОМ!)


Тебе только кажется, будто ты идешь путем логики.
На самом деле это путь веры (личного свободного выбора): чьи именно суждения считать логичными.

----------

Aion (07.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы отрицаете трилакшану?


Не вижу связи: причем тут трилакшана?

----------


## Нико

> Тебе только кажется, будто ты идешь путем логики.
> На самом деле это путь веры (личного свободного выбора): чьи именно суждения считать логичными.


Ну я не семи пядей во лбу, чтобы самой обо всём догадаться). Кстати, что ты скажешь о том, что Дхармакая и Рупакая возникают не стихийно, а в зависимости от соответствующих причин и условий???

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Напоминает читтаматру, которую Чандракирти очень хорошо разобрал и раскритиковал.


Вот видите! Вы мне тут о какой-то "общей буддийской философии", а оказывается Чандракирти "очень хорошо раскритиковал" наследие Асанги и Васубандху (причем последний - ученик Дхармакирти, основателя вообще всего буддийского философского дискурса).
И как вы решаете, кто из них прав? по каким критериям?

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Личную ответственность я кстати не отрицал. Она со свободным выбором не связана.


Как раз таки личная (моральная) ответственность связана со свободным выбором. Человек ответственен за поступок, который он совершил по своей (свободной) воле. Если поступок совершен при отсутствии свободы выбора (например, под принуждением или когда человек никак не контролировал ситуацию), то моральной ответственности нет. Понятие "свободный выбор", таким образом, проясняет вопросы моральной (личной) отвественности.

----------

Aion (07.12.2014), sergey (07.12.2014), Шенпен (07.12.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Забавная у вас манера дискутировать, считая все сказанное не вами пустыми абстракциями. ))) Тут добавить нечего.


зато привожу формальные доказательства. Относительно крайностей - у вас появилась возможность их рассмотреть, как нейронные цепи. Нет микроскопа и материала - используйте отснятый материал из поиска браузера. Тут выкладывал даже снимок мест хранения человеческой памяти в одном из топиков. И сравните какое-то формальное доказательство с вашей речью: нравственность свободна, характер сформирован - абстракции, не имеющие формы. А если начну их закреплять - оно вам надо? Или опровергните приведённые утверждения - к чему добавки бесконечные?




> Если по сути, то главная мысль состоит в следующем. Условия, причины и результат могут быть интерпретированы в рамках той или иной концепции. То есть есть концепция разумности, то есть взгляд на то, как должен себя вести разумный человек. 
> По этому причинность в буддизме это тоже концепция, особенно в отношении второй (благородной) истины.


концепции значит, как насчёт субстанций крайностей, субстанции разума и субстанции страсти, вы то пробовали рассматривать? Цвета они одинакового: и формальное выражение страсти, и формальное выражение мысли. Только формально субстанция страстей человеческих у мужчин находится в яйцах, извиняюсь - семенниках, а субстанция мысли в мозгах, извиняюсь - в гиппокампе. И то, и то на микроуровне представляется, как белок, и ладно. Хорошо, нет никаких нейронных цепей, каналов и прудов - это всё галимая бредятина, выдуманная помешанными учёными и не менее помешанными йогами, и даже более. Есть только представление о человеке разумном (неистово придумавающим очередную порцию фигни) и человеке влюблённом (неистово, как животина какая-нибудь), и Будда, так вам понятнее? 



> Если над чем и следует задуматься, так это над тем, почему БЛАГОРОДСТВО это сквозная нить повествования!? Благородство это черта  или характер. Ведь в проповедях Будды нравственность всегда является основой, а как бы еще можно было аппелировать к сознательности?


см. высказывание Драгоценного геше Лобсанга Сопы, ответ на второй вопрос Tashi Tseringу http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=976. Русское слово благородство состоит из 2 слов: 1 - благое, 2 - рождение. Вот то геше и объясняет "Роды происходят только после того, как матка матери расширяется и открывается." Прям так и сказал. Грубо говоря, человек поинтересовался: как рождается Будда? Ну ему ответили соответствующим образом. То, что в рассуждении геше присутствует нечто вроде "причинного косяка Благородного Татхагаты" - не обращайте на то внимания, то лишь пределы речи. Все отлично поняли - о чём сказано Драгоценным геше. Кроме того или в связи с тем: Праджня Парамита - Мать всех Будд

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сообщение от Сергей Хос
> 
> 
> Фил, это крайне дилетантское мнение. Нет никакой "собственной философии Будды", это еще Щербатской отметил, а уж он-то понимал толк в философии.
> Есть интерпретация слов Будды разными учеными мужами и йогинами, создателями различных школ, которые трактуют Дхарму порой весьма несхожим образом.
> А уж какой из них следовать - это будет ваш собственный свободный выбор, основанный на вашем же собственном понимании. Я понимаю, как вас это страшит, но отвертеться все равно не удастся. Разве что только сбежать: "Ну его, этот буддизм, с его личной ответственностью" ))))
> 
> 
> Ну каким еще образом можно интерпретировать аничча, анатта, дукка, чтобы получить прямо противоположный результат?!


В тхераваде, например, некоторые понимают нирвану как "атта", в противоположность мейнстриму.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну я не семи пядей во лбу, чтобы самой обо всём догадаться).


Пусть так, но ты не ответила на вопрос: каким образом ты решаешь, кого слушать, а кого - нет? На это тебе "пядей" хватает? может, и на остальное хватит?




> Кстати, что ты скажешь о том, что Дхармакая и Рупакая возникают не стихийно, а в зависимости от соответствующих причин и условий???


С Рупакаей сложный вопрос, но вот Дхармакая точно не возникает. Она - безначальная ))))
А вообще-то Чандракирти (вслед за Нагарджуной) очень интересно описывает процесс "возникновения" (или, скорее, актуализации, поскольку возникать там нечему) Тел просветления.

Полным сжиганием сухих веток (сухостоя) всего познаваемого (shes bya, jneya)
[Обретается] покой , дхармакая всех Победителей.
С этого момента нет возникновения, а значит и прекращения .
Когда [обыденный] ум (sems) прекращен, является  Тело [просветления] .

Мадхьямака-аватара, карика 11.17 (12.8 по пер. Донца)

Можно ли "сжигание сухостоя джнеи" понимать как *причину* возникновения Тел просветления? не думаю.

----------


## Нико

> Пусть так, но ты не ответила на вопрос: каким образом ты решаешь, кого слушать, а кого - нет? На это тебе "пядей" хватает? может, и на остальное хватит?


Кармические связи. Иного я и предположить не могу).



> С Рупакаей сложный вопрос, но вот Дхармакая точно не возникает. Она - безначальная ))))


Завидую по-хорошему тем, у кого она безначальная). 





> Можно ли "сжигание сухостоя джнеи" понимать как *причину* возникновения Тел просветления? не думаю.


И я не думаю. Ты бы иногда слушал Далай-ламу, что ли). Там многое становится яснее).

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Можно ли "сжигание сухостоя джнеи" понимать как *причину* возникновения Тел просветления? не думаю.


как полное сжигание причин не просветления понимать. Переход в тело света (которое радужное)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кармические связи.


А как ты определяешь, что это благие кармические связи? что для тебя критерий?




> Завидую по-хорошему тем, у кого она безначальная).


У всех безначальная, спроси хоть Далай-ламу )))




> Ты бы иногда слушал Далай-ламу, что ли). Там многое становится яснее).


У всех свои кармические связи )))

----------


## Нико

> А как ты определяешь, что это благие кармические связи? что для тебя критерий?


Критерий именно то, что мне подходит ЕСДЛ, я его понимаю совершенно, а не других учителей.




> У всех безначальная, спроси хоть Далай-ламу )))


Да ну? А вот 5 декабря Далай-лама другое на монгольских учениях сказал. )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да ну? А вот 5 декабря Далай-лама другое на монгольских учениях сказал. )))


Значит он по-разному говорит, в зависимости от того, какое учение дает.
Я всегда подозревал, что в буддизме нет истины, а есть линия преемственности ))))

----------


## Нико

> Значит он по-разному говорит, в зависимости от того, какое учение дает.
> Я всегда подозревал, что в буддизме нет истины, а есть линия преемственности ))))


Цинично). Мог бы и послушать на досуге, чтобы потом такое утверждать).

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вот видите! Вы мне тут о какой-то "общей буддийской философии", а оказывается Чандракирти "очень хорошо раскритиковал" наследие Асанги и Васубандху (причем последний - ученик Дхармакирти, основателя вообще всего буддийского философского дискурса).
> И как вы решаете, кто из них прав? по каким критериям?


Как я решаю? У Васубандху дискурс рассыпается, у Чандракирти - нет. Чандракирти пока еще никто не критиковал.

----------


## Фил

> Не вижу связи: причем тут трилакшана?


Как соседствуют алая, вечная ригпа и т.д. с утверждерием аничча, анатта, дукка?

----------


## Фил

> Как раз таки личная (моральная) ответственность связана со свободным выбором. Человек ответственен за поступок, который он совершил по своей (свободной) воле. Если поступок совершен при отсутствии свободы выбора (например, под принуждением или когда человек никак не контролировал ситуацию), то моральной ответственности нет. Понятие "свободный выбор", таким образом, проясняет вопросы моральной (личной) отвественности.


Это очень хорошая лазейка, чтобы снимать с себя ответственность, когда это выгодно и наоборот. "Не мы такие- жизнь такая"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как я решаю? У Васубандху дискурс рассыпается, у Чандракирти - нет. Чандракирти пока еще никто не критиковал.


Конечно, Чандракирти пока еще никто не критиковал. ))))
Да и как его критиковать, если он сперва на десяти страницах объясняет, что никакой собственной сущности и абсолюта нет, а потом вдруг заявляет:

Более того, в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’» Чандракитри доказывает, опираясь на цитаты из первоисточника, что, *если бы [истинная] природа не существовала, то лишения, преперпеваемые бодхисаттвами ради её постижения, были бы бессмысленны*: 

«Вопрос: Кроме того, какова их *природа* (rang bzhin, svabhava) [т.е. какова природа, постигаемая бодхисаттвами]? 
Ответ: Это нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, это *сущность* (ngo bo, svarupa), постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения. 
Вопрос: Существует ли она? 
Ответ: *Кто возьмётся утверждать, что она не существует?* Если бы её не было, к чему тогда бодхисаттвам осваивать пути Парамит? Ибо именно для  постижения этого ноумена [абсолютной истины] бодхисаттвы идут на бесчисленные лишения». 
В качестве источника он приводит цитату из «Сутры [облака драгоценностей]» :

 «Дитя благородной семьи!* Если бы абсолюта не существовало, стремление к чистоте не имело бы смысла*, и возникновение Татхагат не имело бы смысла. Поскольку абсолют существует, сказано, что бодхисаттвы – знатоки абсолютного».

Цит. по: _Цонкапа_, "Средний ламрим". Пер. М.Малыгиной

Вот такие дела. И обратите внимание: его спрашивают о *"природе"*, а отвечает он про *сущность*. Какие уж тут опровержения )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как соседствуют алая, вечная ригпа и т.д. с утверждерием аничча, анатта, дукка?


Трилакшана - это "три признака", если по-русски.
С точки зрения сутр Второго поворота, все дхармы пусты от собственного признака (лакшаны). Это означает, что аничча, анатта и дукка пусты от аниччи, анатты, дукки. Непостоянство, безсамостность и страдание не являются таковыми по своей собственной сущности, это лишь наименования.

А с точки зрения сутр Третьего поворота ответ на ваш вопрос выглядит так:

*Non-Self is Samsara*, the Self is the Tathagata; impermanence is the sravakas and pratyekabuddhas, the Eternal is the Tathagata’s Dharmakaya; suffering is all tirthikas, Bliss is Nirvana; the impure is all compounded [samskrta] dharmas , the Pure is the true Dharma that the Buddha and Bodhisattvas have.

*Безсамостность [актуальна для] сансары*, Самость есть Татхагата; непостоянство [актуально для] шравак и пратьекабудд, Постоянство есть Дхармакая Татхагат; страдательность [актуальна для] тиртиков, Блаженство есть Ниркана; нечистое – это все составные (обусловленные) дхармы, Чистое – это подлинная Дхарма, которой владеют Будды и Бодхисаттвы.

_Махаяна-махапаринрвана-сутра_

То есть трилакшана, о которой вы спрашиваете, является окончательной истиной лишь для тех, кто способен воспринимать только сансару - для шравак, пратьекабудд и тиртиков ))))

Причем в школах кагью и ньингма (в отличие от гелуг) именно этот дискурс Третьего поворота считается содержащим окончательный смысл, а изложенное в праджняпарамитском цикле лишь подводит к нему.
И это прекрасно понимали и Нагарджуна и Чандракирти, судя по высказыванию последнего о "сущности", которое я привел выше.

----------

Aion (07.12.2014), Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Так правильно.  :Smilie: 
Чандракирти говорит об абсолюте на абсолютном уровне.
А мы находимся на относительном уровне.
Или Вы уже нет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как раз таки личная (моральная) ответственность связана со свободным выбором. Человек ответственен за поступок, который он совершил по своей (свободной) воле. Если поступок совершен при отсутствии свободы выбора (например, под принуждением или когда человек никак не контролировал ситуацию), то моральной ответственности нет. Понятие "свободный выбор", таким образом, проясняет вопросы моральной (личной) отвественности.


Неправда. Любой совершённый поступок (осознанный, да?) порождает карму или ответственность, вне зависимости от принуждения, оказанного на его свершившего, или насилия над ним. Т.е., с т.зр. кармы в широком смысле, ответственность с совершившего преступление никогда не снимается (без искупления вины).

"Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя.
Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. 
Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. 
Одному другого не очистить."

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Неправда. Любой совершённый поступок (осознанный, да?) порождает карму или ответственность, вне зависимости от принуждения, оказанного на его свершившего, или насилия над ним. Т.е., с т.зр. кармы в широком смысле, ответственность с совершившего преступление никогда не снимается (без искупления вины).





> Неправда.


Что значит неправда? Например, если обстоятельство непреодолимой силы, например, гигантский смерч, преподнимет одного человека и бросит его на другого и второй пострадает в результате падения на него первого человека (произойдет, например, удар локтем), то моральной (и даже кармической) ответственности первый не понесет. Так же сумусшедший безумец, ударив другого локтем не несет моральной ответственности и кармической тоже. Если один принял решение ударить локтем другого (т.е. он мог и не ударять, никакой смерчь не бросал его на другого и он был в здравом рассудке), то он несет ответственность.




> (осознанный, да?)


Что значит "осознанный, да"?. Четана, т.е. намерение, выбор, действие которое совершено под контролем деятеля, производит карму.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Неправда. Любой совершённый поступок (осознанный, да?) порождает карму или ответственность, вне зависимости от принуждения, оказанного на его свершившего, или насилия над ним. Т.е., с т.зр. кармы в широком смысле, ответственность с совершившего преступление никогда не снимается (без искупления вины).
> 
> "Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя.
> Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. 
> Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. 
> Одному другого не очистить."


Цитата, как раз и поддерживает компатибилистский взгляд на свободу воли (выбора) и связанную с ней моральную отвественность.

----------

Юй Кан (07.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что значит неправда? Например, если обстоятельство непреодолимой силы, например, гигантский смерч, преподнимет одного человека и бросит его на другого и второй пострадает в результате падения на него первого человека (произойдет, например, удар локтем), то моральной (и даже кармической) ответственности первый не понесет. Так же сумусшедший безумец, ударив другого локтем не несет моральной ответственности и кармической тоже. Если один принял решение ударить локтем другого (т.е. он мог и не ударять, никакой смерчь не бросал его на другого и он был в здравом рассудке), то он несет ответственность.
> 
> Что значит "осознанный, да"?. Четана, т.е. намерение, выбор, действие которое совершено под контролем деятеля, производит карму.


Именно это и значит -- осознанность, о которой я выделенно напомнил.
А первые два (крайне редкие, к слову) из названных выше случаев не относятся к осознанным деяниям.




> Цитата, как раз и поддерживает компатибилистский взгляд на свободу воли (выбора) и связанную с ней моральную отвественность.


Да, и это -- правильное понимание цитаты. : )

В общем, пока ты отдаёшь себе отчёт в своих поступках, ты сам, лично несёшь за них полную ответственность.

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В общем, пока ты отдаёшь себе отчёт в своих поступках, ты сам, лично несёшь за них полную ответственность.


Только если есть какая-то степень контроля над действием. Если ты осознанно падаешь подброшенный смерчем, то тут твоя "осознанность" ничего не решает (можно отдавать себе отчет, что падаешь на человека, но ничего поделать с этим нельзя) и моральной ответственности не прибавляет.

----------

Юй Кан (07.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Только если есть какая-то степень контроля над действием. Если ты осознанно падаешь подброшенный смерчем, то тут твоя "осознанность" ничего не решает (можно отдавать себе отчет, что падаешь на человека, но ничего поделать с этим нельзя) и моральной ответственности не прибавляет.


Согласен с уточнением. Хотя пример со смерчем, швырнувшем одного, осознающего это, на другого, по мне... %)
Как-то давно-давно сознательно залез, чисто из юношеского любопытства (а ведь был выбор -- не лезть! : ), в малый смерчик (меньше меня ростом : ), встретившийся на пути, и получил сильные впечатления плюс запорошённые пылью глаза. В общем, мне трудно представить человека, оказавшегося в вертящем его почём зря смерче и сохраняющего какую-то осознанность. Хотя, конечно, по жизни чего только не бывает, особенно не с нами и там, где нас нет...
Пример более простой и куда более жизненный -- с автомобилем, нарушающим правила и сбивающим человека, после чего тот сбивает другого.

----------

Vladiimir (07.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Только если есть какая-то степень контроля над действием. Если ты осознанно падаешь подброшенный смерчем, то тут твоя "осознанность" ничего не решает (можно отдавать себе отчет, что падаешь на человека, но ничего поделать с этим нельзя) и моральной ответственности не прибавляет.


У Евтушенко как раз обыгрывается этот момент в поэме "Голубь в Сантьяго". 
Когда главный герой, кончая жизнь самоубийством, прыгает с небоскреба и падает на голубя и давит его, при этом на нем вся моральная отвественность за смерть голубя.
Суть в том, что смерч просто так кого попало в кого попало не кидает.
Но это еще Воланд говорил  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

*Антон Соносон*




> зато привожу формальные доказательства. Относительно крайностей - у вас появилась возможность их рассмотреть, как нейронные цепи. Нет микроскопа и материала - используйте отснятый материал из поиска браузера. Тут выкладывал даже снимок мест хранения человеческой памяти в одном из топиков. И сравните какое-то формальное доказательство с вашей речью: нравственность свободна, характер сформирован - абстракции, не имеющие формы. А если начну их закреплять - оно вам надо? Или опровергните приведённые утверждения - к чему добавки бесконечные?


Ну и когда же мы будем выплывать из этой нейронной каши? - Ведь дышать хочется. ))) Я же говорил, что все это атомарно-материалистическое воззрение, целиком спиритуалистическое. Кто же станет опровергать научные гипотезы? Это гипотезы, рабочие лошади. Как это может соотносится с вашими воспоминаниями, вашим темпераментом и характером. Вы лично для себя это уже решили или предлагаете мне жевать эту научную жвачку? 
Если про строение человеческого организма и про здоровье, то йога и айюрведа дают много дельных советов. 
Если принять, что все обусловлено потребностями, то как вы находите способ их удовлетворения? А если потребности молчат, то прибываете ли вы в унынии или апатии? У ученых есть такой грешок - нырнуть поглубже ... и создать свой язык, элиту. 
Но все проще ... мы люди и нам жизненно необходимо общение, свободный обмен информацией и энергией.




> концепции значит, как насчёт субстанций крайностей, субстанции разума и субстанции страсти, вы то пробовали рассматривать? Цвета они одинакового: и формальное выражение страсти, и формальное выражение мысли. Только формально субстанция страстей человеческих у мужчин находится в яйцах, извиняюсь - семенниках, а субстанция мысли в мозгах, извиняюсь - в гиппокампе. И то, и то на микроуровне представляется, как белок, и ладно. Хорошо, нет никаких нейронных цепей, каналов и прудов - это всё галимая бредятина, выдуманная помешанными учёными и не менее помешанными йогами, и даже более. Есть только представление о человеке разумном (неистово придумавающим очередную порцию фигни) и человеке влюблённом (неистово, как животина какая-нибудь), и Будда, так вам понятнее?


То что вы говорите не лишено смысла, если только соответствует выбранному предмету. В йоге считается, что саньяма на выбранный предмет приносит его познание, но ... до саньямы дожить надо. ))) Я так понимаю, что о нравственном основании учения Будды вам мало что известно, поэтому и не входят в сцепление некоторые понятия. (((




> см. высказывание Драгоценного геше Лобсанга Сопы, ответ на второй вопрос Tashi Tseringу http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=976. Русское слово благородство состоит из 2 слов: 1 - благое, 2 - рождение. Вот то геше и объясняет "Роды происходят только после того, как матка матери расширяется и открывается." Прям так и сказал. Грубо говоря, человек поинтересовался: как рождается Будда? Ну ему ответили соответствующим образом. То, что в рассуждении геше присутствует нечто вроде "причинного косяка Благородного Татхагаты" - не обращайте на то внимания, то лишь пределы речи. Все отлично поняли - о чём сказано Драгоценным геше. Кроме того или в связи с тем: Праджня Парамита - Мать всех Будд


Будда родился под деревом бодхи, а разного рода косяки от геше или не геше я не рассматриваю, так как дискутирую с вами, если, конечно, желаете. )))

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> У Евтушенко как раз обыгрывается этот момент в поэме "Голубь в Сантьяго". 
> Когда главный герой, кончая жизнь самоубийством, прыгает с небоскреба и падает на голубя и давит его, при этом на нем вся моральная отвественность за смерть голубя.
> Суть в том, что смерч просто так кого попало в кого попало не кидает.
> Но это еще Воланд говорил


При чем здесь смерч и сознательный свободный выбор человека? А если, например, главный герой не сам прыгает, а какие-то злодеи сталкивают его с небоскреба, эта ситуация отличается? Моральная ответственность тоже на герое?

Степень ответственности соответствует степени контроля над ситуацией.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так правильно. 
> Чандракирти говорит об абсолюте на абсолютном уровне.
> А мы находимся на относительном уровне.
> Или Вы уже нет?


Страусы прячут голову в песок, а буддисты - в "абсолютный уровень" )))

Выше вы уже признали "непротиворечивость" Чандракирти. Вот и не не прячьтесь теперь за абсолютное. Пол в вольере бетонный )))
Если абсолютное может быть сформулировано для вас как объект устремлений - какая разница, на каком "уровне" говорит Чандракирти?
Так или иначе, оно может быть объектом дискурса, и вам уже не удастся сказать, будто его вовсе нет ни в каком смысле.

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Степень ответственности соответствует степени контроля над ситуацией.


Может, пора вспомнить, что базой для взваливания на себя ответственности является намерение, без коего, кажется, и ответственности не видать? : )
(В фоне вспоминаю вносящее сумятицу в ум черномырдинское "Хотели -- как лучше, а получилось..." %)

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Может, пора вспомнить, что базой для взваливания на себя ответственности является намерение, без коего, кажется, и ответственности не видать? : )
> (В фоне вспоминаю вносящее сумятицу в ум черномырдинское "Хотели -- как лучше, а получилось..." %)


Про намерение, т.е. четану, уже говорилось ранее. 



> Четана, т.е. намерение, выбор, действие которое совершено под контролем деятеля, производит карму.


Но мы же здесь, как я понимаю, не только с позиции буддийской кармы рассматриваем свободу воли (выбора). Например, в примере Фила про голубя, человек, на мой взгляд, несет определенную моральную ответственность в смерти голубя, в отличии от ситуации, где он, например, подскользнулся бы на обледенелой крыше или же если бы его, например, столкнули бы злодеи-преступники.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про намерение, т.е. четану, уже говорилось ранее.


Ой, я помню, а тут просто напомнил о том, что намерение является БАЗОЙ...
Не было намерения -- нет ответственности. Нет?




> Но мы же здесь, как я понимаю, не только с позиции буддийской кармы рассматриваем свободу воли (выбора). Например, в примере Фила, про голубя, человек несет определенную моральную ответственность в смерти голубя, в отличии от ситуации, где он, например, подскользнулся бы на обледенелой крыше или же если бы его, например, столкнули бы злодеи-преступники.


Ну, у Евтушенко это, кажется, нормальная лирика.
Опять же: не было у героя намерения погубить голубя, потому отвечать ему (если уж отвечать) -- только за _само_убийство.
Хотя пёс его знает, что там по сюжету в той поэме, которая как-то мне тогда ну никак не запала, а теперь -- да ещё в свете темы -- вспоминать её лень...

(Вкрай эрудированный Фил, как на меня, вообще регулярно вносит в любую тему изрядную долю оффтопа (скептического : ), уводя разговор на обочину, если не вообще в иную степь. Ж-)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ой, я помню, а тут просто напомнил о том, что намерение является БАЗОЙ...
> Не было намерения -- нет ответственности. Нет?


В примере Фила  самоубийство совершено опасным для окружающих живых существ способом. На мой взгляд (а я указал ранее, что это "на мой взгляд") определенную (я указал "определенную") моральную ответственность человек из приведенного примера несет. В отличии от ситуации, где человек, например, подскользнулся на обледенелой крыше.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Самоубийство опасным для окружающих живых существ способом. На мой взгляд (а я указал ранее, что это "на мой взгляд") определенную (я указал "определенную") моральную ответственность человек из приведенного примера несет. В отличии от ситуации, где человек, например, подскользнулся.


Так не было ведь у героя намерения совершить самоубийство "опасным для окружающих существ способом"? Не было.
А в поэме (посмотрел, всё же), там идёт такая экстраполяция вины героя, что -- просто святых выноси. 
(Хотя идея за всем этим -- простая, как я не знаю: самоубийство -- это плохо, ибо от этого никому не лучше и даже -- хуже.)
В общем, нормальная и даже, пожалуй, качественная лирика, разоблачающая, как там сказано, "лживый романтизм" самоубийц...
В общем, как я и сказал, всё это -- вокруг поэмы -- разговор о другом.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Так не было ведь у героя намерения совершить самоубийство "опасным для окружающих существ способом"? Не было.


Ну и что, что не было? Безразличие к живым существам? Мог придумать более безопасный способ? Или он обезумел? Если обезумел, то ситуация несколько другая. 
(Вообще же, я обсуждаю не именно поэму, которую не читал, а пример, как он обрисован у Фила.)

----------


## Юй Кан

В общем, я самоубийцам -- не судья и не прокурор, хоть с какой позиции.
А тут говорил и говорю только с позиции как-то понятого мною буддизма: не было _намерения_ погубить голубя -- в смерти голубя не виновен.
Опять и опять: "Не вина, а -- беда".

----------


## Фил

> Страусы прячут голову в песок, а буддисты - в "абсолютный уровень" )))
> 
> Выше вы уже признали "непротиворечивость" Чандракирти. Вот и не не прячьтесь теперь за абсолютное. Пол в вольере бетонный )))
> Если абсолютное может быть сформулировано для вас как объект устремлений - какая разница, на каком "уровне" говорит Чандракирти?
> Так или иначе, оно может быть объектом дискурса, и вам уже не удастся сказать, будто его вовсе нет ни в каком смысле.


Я не отрицал абсолютную свободу Будды.
Как это применить к себе - я не знаю.
Я же не Будда.
Самовнушением тоже не хочу заниматься.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я же не Будда.
> Самовнушением тоже не хочу заниматься.


Человек свободен настолько, насколько пробужден.
Его пробужденность (даже в омраченности) есть манифестация его природы будды.
Цитаты, подтверждающие возможность такого понимания в рамках буддизма, я приводил выше.

Кстати, в дзогчене медитация на утверждении "Все существа изначально будды" - один из главных методов зарождения бодхичитты. Тут уж, как говорит наша дорогая Нико, ྻ"Не до шуток".)

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Шенпен

> Это очень хорошая лазейка, чтобы снимать с себя ответственность, когда это выгодно и наоборот. "Не мы такие- жизнь такая"


Так говорят как раз противники свободного выбора.

----------

Vladiimir (07.12.2014), Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Так говорят как раз противники свободного выбора.


Противники (если их так можно назвать) молчат. О чем им говорить? Не нужны оправдания.
Такой дискурс возможен если есть выбор свободный, есть несвободный. А если никакого нет, то и оправдываться не надо.

----------


## Фил

> Человек свободен настолько, насколько пробужден.
> Его пробужденность (даже в омраченности) есть манифестация его природы будды.
> Цитаты, подтверждающие возможность такого понимания в рамках буддизма, я приводил выше.
> 
> Кстати, в дзогчене медитация на утверждении "Все существа изначально будды" - один из главных методов зарождения бодхичитты. Тут уж, как говорит наша дорогая Нико, ྻ"Не до шуток".)


А кто вообще не буддист, тот свободен?
И как то все таки мне непонятно, какие степени могут быть у пробужденности. Даже в бытовом понимании, я либо сплю, либо меня разбудили.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кто вообще не буддист, тот свободен?


Так ведь и тиртики познают (понимают) мир посредством своей "природы будды".
Потому что больше просто нечем это делать ))))

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А кто вообще не буддист, тот свободен?


Ну, разве что -- от буддизма? : )




> И как то все таки мне непонятно, какие степени могут быть у пробужденности. Даже в бытовом понимании, я либо сплю, либо меня разбудили.


Даже в бытовом понимании встречаются не только два крайних варианта, но и сон во сне и, соответственно, аналогичное пробуждение...

И в буддизме тоже есть варианты этапов большого Пути: в Махаяне, к примеру, называемые уровнями бодхисаттвы (_бодхисаттва-бхуми_).
Есть четыре или восемь дхьян Тхеравады.
А в чань/дзэн стадия просветлённости может определяться так: "Ты уже понял один, но не понял два". : )

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Закончили опять относительной свободой зависящей от степени пробуждения....  :Frown:

----------

Thaitali (08.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Закончили опять относительной свободой зависящей от степени пробуждения....


Чем не повод для огорчения, правда? %)
Вообще же, по мне, просто по жизни (не забывая о буддизме : ) свобода определяется кол-вом собственности: чем меньшим ты владеешь и чем меньше жаждешь, тем ты свободнее. Если по-простому...

----------

Thaitali (08.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

> Закончили опять относительной свободой зависящей от степени пробуждения....


))) Тут самое время спросить себя: что закончил, кто закончил. 

Можно сказать, что если у свободы есть альтернатива, то это несвобода. Как аргумент, чтобы дать почувствовать слушателю смысл сказанных слов, можно привести слова Будды о заточении в тюрьму, о болезни, потере, разлуке. Все это по смыслу очень близко с первой истиной - дукхой. 
Но бросается в глаза не это, а то, что у свободы (парадокс) нет альтернативы. Что рассматривая механизм несвободы, дукхи, рассматривая ее причину приходит, наступает прояснение того, что свобода возможна и есть путь.

----------

Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Шенпен

> Противники (если их так можно назвать) молчат. О чем им говорить? Не нужны оправдания.
> Такой дискурс возможен если есть выбор свободный, есть несвободный. А если никакого нет, то и оправдываться не надо.


"Выбора нет!"-сказал мудрец брадатый.Другой смолчал и просто выбрал чай.

----------

Vladiimir (08.12.2014), Сергей Хос (08.12.2014), Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Шенпен

Что-то навеяло :Smilie:

----------

Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Закончили опять относительной свободой зависящей от степени пробуждения....


Не закончили. Жизнь продолжается. Набирая каждый следующий символ своего сообщения, Вы следуете определенным правилам, но источником являются не правила, а желание что-то сказать. И в процессе набора символов это желание может изменяться. В этом и заключено все таинство жизни. Поэтому сосредоточение на тексте является одним из способов исследовать вичару и витарку - два основопологающих механизма ума, порождающих сферу форм и сферу чувств.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023), Сергей Хос (08.12.2014), Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Чем не повод для огорчения, правда? %)
> Вообще же, по мне, просто по жизни (не забывая о буддизме : ) свобода определяется кол-вом собственности: чем меньшим ты владеешь и чем меньше жаждешь, тем ты свободнее. Если по-простому...


чем меньше у человека гнева\недовольства, жадности\привязанности, неведения\заблуждения, то тем он свободнее на этом мирском уровне, тем чище его ум
а выбор, если он есть - то благих или неблагих мыслей, поступков. Иногда выбора нет - все происходит независимо от нас, так, как должно происходить, как следствие определенных причин в прошлом, и мы не можем это контролировать,имхо.

----------

Юй Кан (08.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Чем не повод для огорчения, правда? %)


Действительно, это повод для огорчения.
Когда пытаются доказать то, что является предметом веры и эстетики.
(Свобода выбора есть, потому что я в это верю, а иначе - бессмысленно).

Но это только первый раз огорчает.
Больше по именно этому поводу (свободы выбора) я огорчаться не буду.
Теперь если только по какому-нибудь другому поводу.

----------

Айвар (08.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Набирая каждый следующий символ своего сообщения, Вы следуете определенным правилам, но источником являются не правила, а *желание что-то сказать*.


Точнее даже - собственный выбор: сказать именно это, а не иное.
Зависит ли этот выбор от букв, которыми набирается сообщение? От температуры воздуха в помещении? От языка?
Или от чувства истинности говоримого?

----------


## Сергей Хос

[Определение кармы]
(–2.А.)
1) Побуждающая карма– это действия ума, психические факторы, влекущие, направляющие сопряженную с ними мысль на объекты, а 2) побуждаемая– карма тела и речи, вызываемая этими волевыми факторами.
Наставник Васубандху опроверг тезис вайбхашиков, что телесная и словесная карма– которую они подразделяют на информативную и неинформативную– исключительно физическая; он утверждает, что и она представляет собой волевые импульсы (sems pa 'jug pa), [но] возникающие в то время, когда совершаются [действия] тела и речи. Таким образом он показывает, что оба вида кармы– это волевые импульсы.
...
[Связанные] с этими [десятью проступками] волевые импульсы являются кармой, но не «путями» кармы.
Семь [проступков] тела и речи являются как кармой, так и «путями» кармы, поскольку они– основа (пути) для волевых импульсов. /60а/
Алчность и другие из трех [проступков ума] являются «путями» кармы, но не кармой.

Цонкапа. _Средний ламрим_. Пер. А.Кугявичуса.

----------


## Айвар

> вдох и выдох сидят на двух стульях, так я слышал
> 
> ещё не целиком, условия сходятся
> 
> конечно решил. Напр., помню, что на графике с типами темперамента у меня ноль, т.е. все 4. Аналогично с характером, сейчас поинтересовался - то называется амбиверт. Не доверяю я тем классификациям и стараюсь их не использовать
> 
> дают они также советы не-дельные, напр., наплевать на множество чакр-прудов, тропинок-каналов, соединяясь т.о. с океаном-единым
> 
> когда нужно дышать - дышу, есть - ем, спать - сплю, работать в коллективе - работаю в коллективе, размышлять - размышляю и т.п. А если потребности молчат - тогда я пребываю в блаженстве и затем в страхе (потери себя). Быть может вы что-то дельное посоветуете в том отношении? Обменяемся, так сказать, информацией о свободе
> ...


Ну знаете ли трудно комментировать афоризмы. ))) Если по существу, то вижу у вас хороший запас, запал жизненной энергии, который, конечно же, не стоит растрачивать в обмене любезностями  со старыми практикующими. ))) Они быть может нашли драгоценный камень и на оселке своей эрудиции шлифуют грани своего призвания.

Для того чтобы решать вопросы познания, ничего лучше чем саньяма не придумано. 

Слова Будды 


> Он постигает: “Вот это мое тело имеет форму, состоит из четырех великих элементов, рождено матерью и отцом, представляет собой скопление вареного риса и кислого молока, непостоянно, подвержено разрушению, стиранию, распаду, уничтожению, и вот здесь заключено, здесь к нему привязано мое сознание”. И вот, достопочтенные, когда монах знает так и видит так, то подобает ли ему говорить: “жизненное начало – то же, что и тело” или “жизненное начало – одно, а тело другое”?
> 
> — “Когда этот монах, достопочтенный, знает так и видит так, то ему подобает говорить: ”жизненное начало – то же, что и тело” или “жизненное начало – одно, а тело другое”.
> 
> — “Но вот, достопочтенные, я знаю так и вижу так. И все же я не говорю ни: “жизненное начало – то же, что и тело”, ни: ”жизненное начало одно, а тело – другое”
> 
> Так, с сосредоточенной мыслью - чистой, возвышенной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой, - он направляет и обращает мысль к сотворению тела, состоящего из разума. Их этого своего тела он творит другое тело, имеющее форму, состоящее из разума, наделенное всеми большими и малыми частями, не знающее ущерба в жизненных способностях
> 
> Подобно тому, достопочтенные, как человек, извлекая тростинку из влагалища мунджи, может сказать себе: “Вот мунджа, вот – тростинка, одно – мунджа, другое – тростинка, но ведь тростинка извлечена из мунджи”, или же подобно тому, достопочтенные, как человек, извлекая меч из ножен, может сказать себе: “Вот – меч, вот – ножны, одно – меч, другое – ножны. Но ведь меч извлечен из ножен”, или же подобно тому, достопочтенные, как человек, вытаскивая змею из сбрасываемой ею кожи, может сказать себе: “Вот - змея, вот – кожа, одно – змея, другое – кожа, но ведь змея вытащена из кожи” – так же точно, великий царь, и монах с сосредоточенной мыслью - чистой, возвышенной, незапятнанной, лишенной чистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой, - направляет и обращает мысль к сотворению тела, состоящего из разума. Из этого своего тела он творит другое тело, имеющее форму, состоящее из разума, наделенное всеми большими и малыми частями, не знающее ущерба в жизненных способностях.


Как вы можете видеть это почти тоже, что у Патанджали, только более развернуто. При этом под монахом следует понимать человека определенных нравственных принципов. И я уже упоминал, что на духовном пути главным считаю не понимание свободных принципов, а способность быть удовлетворенным - так меньше шума и не надо ломать стулья. А вода и так свободна ... )))

И еще слова Будды



> Подобно тому, достопочтенные, как женщина или мужчина, или юноша, молодой и любящий наряжается, разглядывая отраженье своего лица в чистом, ясном зеркале или в сосуде с прозрачной водой, может или узнать, что на нем пятнышко, когда на нем есть пятнышко, или узнать, что на нем нет пятнышка, когда на нем нет пятнышка, так же точно, достопочтенные, и монах с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, ясной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой – направляет и обращает мысль к знанию, охватывающему сердце. Охватывая сердцем сердце других существ, других личностей, он постигает их.


Про охватывает сердцем, ведь это красиво сказано, не находите?

----------

Антон Соносон (08.12.2014), Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И в процессе набора символов это желание может изменяться. В этом и заключено все таинство жизни.


А вот Тютчев сказал:

"Природа - сфинкс. И тем она верней
Своим искусом губит человека,
Что, может статься, никакой от века
Загадки нет и не было у ней."
: )

----------

Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> чем меньше у человека гнева\недовольства, жадности\привязанности, неведения\заблуждения, то тем он свободнее на этом мирском уровне, тем чище его ум
> а выбор, если он есть - то благих или неблагих мыслей, поступков. Иногда выбора нет - все происходит независимо от нас, так, как должно происходить, как следствие определенных причин в прошлом, и мы не можем это контролировать,имхо.


Уфф, это уже не по-простому, как было у мну, а -- по-сложному! %)

По мне, так вот до-о-олго думать об _отсутствии_ свободы вбора, выбора, подбора... (тем паче -- в случаях, когда от тя ничего не зависит) -- только ся путать: просто выбирай правильное, отметая неправильное и лишая себя права выбирать иначе.  Вот. : )

----------

Thaitali (08.12.2014), Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но это только первый раз огорчает.
> Больше по именно этому поводу (свободы выбора) я огорчаться не буду.
> Теперь если только по какому-нибудь другому поводу.


Вот свободно и лишили сами ся одного из неисчислимых поводов для огорчения (бесконечность минус единица равно бесконечность), оставив за собой право выбирать другие...
Ура? : )

----------

Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вот свободно и лишили сами ся одного из неисчислимых поводов для огорчения (бесконечность минус единица равно бесконечность), оставив за собой право выбирать другие...
> Ура? : )


 Конечно Ура!  :Smilie: 
Тем более Вселенная все таки не бесконечна, так что еще один маленький вклад в гармонию этого мира.

----------


## Neroli

> просто выбирай правильное, отметая неправильное и лишая себя права выбирать иначе.


Что значит "правильное"? С 10-ю неблагими все ясно, но чуть глубже в человеческие отношения и уже непонятно что тут какое.

----------

Нико (11.12.2014), Юй Кан (08.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Что значит "правильное"? С 10-ю неблагими все ясно, но чуть глубже в человеческие отношения и уже непонятно что тут какое.


Да ничего не значит. 
Слово красивое.  :Smilie: 
Правь, Навь, Явь, Кривь.

Можно по другому: правильное - это правильное.
И посидеть в випассане.

----------


## Антончик

ЛОЛ, тема ещё жива, 2 тысячи 606 собщений. Жуть, что можно столько обсуждать?
Неужели столько новых аргументов на ту же тему?  :EEK!:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что значит "правильное"? С 10-ю неблагими все ясно, но чуть глубже в человеческие отношения и уже непонятно что тут какое.


Точно, Оль: зря я это так -- на всех... %)
Для женщин надо какое-то отдельное спец. правило, исходя из:

-- Ну почему она так поступает?!
-- Почему, почему... ЖЕНЩИНА!

----------

Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Юй Кан, ну вы это... полегче на поворотах))
Знаете небось про благие намерения и дорогу в ад?
Вот родители (они разнополые обычно, т.е. и М и Ж)) всегда знают как их детям "правильно". А на самом то деле... Но это так, навскидку пример.

----------


## Neroli

зы: Это я к тому что то ли без мудрости, то ли без бодхичитты ваше правило не очень то работает.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, ну вы это... полегче на поворотах))
> Знаете небось про благие намерения и дорогу в ад?
> Вот родители (они разнополые обычно, т.е. и М и Ж)) всегда знают как их детям "правильно". А на самом то деле... Но это так, навскидку пример.


Меня уже это... поздновато учить, как быть на каких поворотах. Тем паче, что тут я просто  _полу_отшутился, когда было запрошено рецепт на фсё, фсегда и для фсех. : )
Заодно, уже без шуток: насколько знаю, в женской Винае Будда Готама ввёл куда больше пунктов, чем в мужской.




> зы: Это я к тому что то ли без мудрости, то ли без бодхичитты ваше правило не очень то работает.


Фишка этого правила, как мне кажется, в том, что благодаря следования ему может нарабатываться некоторая мудрость, основанная на опыте различения правильного, неправильного и исправлении/учёте совершённых ошибок... Опять же: и это -- не для фсех (как и весь/любой буддизм). : )

----------


## Антон Соносон

сфинкс идёт - качается
вздыхает на водУ
Ох, песок кончается
сейчас я попаду

Огни Бард0

----------

Айвар (09.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Привет всем! Вопрос о свободе выбора мне кажется интересным. Свобода от чего или для чего? Свобода, воля, произвол, у этих слов есть один смысловой корень. Воля как мне видится, это возможность, например, выбрать самому., быть освобожденным от чего-то, чтобы иметь возможность выбора, и тут надо бы знать, свободным от чего чтобы...и.т.д. Собода-ответственность. Что в итоге, скорее всего, приведет к заблуждению,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                в котором будут прослеживаться актуальные истины для каждого ищущего. Свобода это воля? Воля это данный человеку произвол действий? Но произвол действия это не свобода...Судьба...Одно проистекает из другого... замкнутый круг, в котором возможно и теряется всякий смысл данного вопроса.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Заодно, уже без шуток: насколько знаю, в женской Винае Будда Готама ввёл куда больше пунктов, чем в мужской.


Так то ж в винае. Видимо, это означает, что мужчины особо сильны в монашестве. А в тантре, говорят, женщины имеют даже некоторое преимущество. Главное - суметь им грамотно распорядиться )))

----------

Альбина (12.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это в винае. А в тантре, говорят, женщины имеют даже некоторое преимущество. Главное - суметь им грамотно распорядиться )))


А теперь -- вспомним, как мною (не далее как сегодня же) было оговорено особое положение женщин? : )
Поясню, на всякий косякий: оно как раз определяет с одной стороны -- более строгую для женщин монашескую Винаю Тхеравады, а с другой -- возможные послабления для них в Тантре (отчего они её, наверное, в массе своей и предпочитают?). 
Хотя мне как-то не приходилось встречать обильных свидетельств полного освобождения (или там достижения радужного тела) женщин в Тантре. Равно как нет там и никакого обилия женщин-ринпоче.
Они, похоже, в массе своей не могут воспользоваться тантрическими... прерогативами? Тогда какой смысл, кроме праздного, упоминать эти самые прерогативы...
Иными словами, меня, если пошло такое худо-бедное всерьёз, интересуют не некие "говорят", а -- факты.

----------

Сергей Хос (08.12.2014), Сергей Ч (08.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

Маршак прав. Иногда, ох как скучно или весело бывает бывать человеком, хочется побыть Мой-до-дыром, дядей Степой и ибн Хотапычем.  А главное,  все это возможно - быть бегемотов и ручьем, всего-то - смещение внимания (точки сборки)! ))) А вы говорите: Свобода выбора. (((

----------


## Сергей Хос

Что такое волевое усилие (волевой импульс, sems pa 'jug pa)? Это* побудитель мысли*, действие ума– активный фактор, направляющий мысль на благое, неблагое или нейтральное.
_Абхидхармакоша_

Что такое намерение (санскр. cetanā, тиб. sems pa)? Это *подлежащая осознанию* компонующая (самскара) деятельность ума. Его функция – склонять ум к благому, не благому или к неопределенному.
_Абхидхарма самуччая_

----------

Aion (09.12.2014), Neroli (09.12.2014), Won Soeng (09.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Заодно, уже без шуток: насколько знаю, в женской Винае Будда Готама ввёл куда больше пунктов, чем в мужской.


И почему опять все свелось к "бабы-дуры"? Вопрос мой был не гендерный совсем. В сложных ситуациях критерии правильности размыты для обоих полов. Да даже не сложных. Вы мой вопрос "выбрали" списать на женскую природу, а "правильно" ли это было?

----------

Антончик (11.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И почему опять все свелось к "бабы-дуры"? Вопрос мой был не гендерный совсем. В сложных ситуациях критерии правильности размыты для обоих полов. Да даже не сложных. Вы мой вопрос "выбрали" списать на женскую природу, а "правильно" ли это было?


Дважды объяснил же: в начале ("просто _полу_отшутился, когда было запрошено рецепт на фсё, фсегда и для фсех") и в конце ["и это -- не для фсех (как и весь/любой буддизм)"] прошлого поста. И всё это ушло мимо Нероли? : )

Попробую ещё раз. Но -- последний! Хотя -- опять дважды... : )
Речь о том, что, при выведении понятия _правильное деяние_ за рамки буддизма (т.е., не рассматривая 10 благих и 10 неблагих) на уровень бытовых индивидуальных правд/правот : ), говорить о достоверной правильности или неправильности того или иного ситуативного деяния/поведения (да ещё и не конкретного, а -- вообще, на все случаи) нет смысла.

Или -- так: *если нет внятной шкалы для отсчёта правильности и неправильности -- о какой правильности разговор?*

----------

Фил (09.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И почему опять все свелось к "бабы-дуры"?


Об этом -- отдельно...
Такого кондово-примитивного не говорил и не скажу!
Скажу -- чисто, чтоп разговор поддержать и, м.б., снять обвинение -- пушкинским дистихом: "Ум у бабы догадлив, на всякие хитрости повадлив". : )

----------

Нико (11.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

*Юй Кан*,




> \\просто выбирай правильное, отметая неправильное и лишая себя права выбирать иначе.





> Или -- так: [B]если нет внятной шкалы для отсчёта правильности и неправильности -- о какой правильности разговор?


Да, о какой?

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Юй Кан*,
> 
> Да, о какой?


Ладно, ещё раз... %)
У меня было и идёт -- о буддийской: правильности (без кавычек). А у Оли? : ))

----------


## Neroli

> У меня было и идёт -- о буддийской.


Ну и сказали бы, что рецепт ваш лежит в рамках 10 неблагих. Впрочем вы так и сказали в итоге, но пришлось попотеть))




> А у Оли? : ))


А Оля пытается затащить буддизм во все сферы деятельности. Отсюда интерес.

----------

Юй Кан (09.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну и сказали бы, что рецепт ваш лежит в рамках 10 неблагих. Впрочем вы так и сказали в итоге, но пришлось попотеть))


Не, эт мне пришлось попотеть, напомнив сказанное как бы в "преамбуле":



> Вообще же, по мне, *просто по жизни (не забывая о буддизме : )* свобода определяется кол-вом собственности: чем меньшим ты владеешь и чем меньше жаждешь, тем ты свободнее. Если по-простому...


И Оля тож всё поняла, выделив зачем-то при этом 10 неблагих, каких и надо, следуя Дхарме, избегать (или замещать благими), накапливая опыт и мудрость:



> Что значит "правильное"? С 10-ю неблагими все ясно, но чуть глубже в человеческие отношения и уже непонятно что тут какое.





> А Оля пытается затащить буддизм во все сферы деятельности. Отсюда интерес.


Иначе гря, Оля -- куда круче любого Юй Кана, упёрто отделяющего буддизм от фсех сфер деят-сти, да? : ))
Эт весь спор с ловлей блох и поисками универсального рецепта -- от повадливости в сочетании с догадливостью... %) Шутка. : )

----------


## Neroli

> Иначе гря, Оля -- куда круче любого Юй Кана, упёрто отделяющего буддизм от фсех сфер деят-сти, да? : ))


Все существа обладают природой Будды, самоутверждаться в таких условиях было бы как-то нелепо.




> Эт весь спор с ловлей блох и поисками универсального рецепта -- от повадливости в сочетании с догадливостью... %) Шутка. : )


Вероятно, мне нужно было по другому сформулировать вопрос, но уж как вышло.

----------

Нико (11.12.2014), Сергей Хос (09.12.2014), Юй Кан (09.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Точно, Оль: зря я это так -- на всех... %)
> Для женщин надо какое-то отдельное спец. правило, исходя из:
> 
> -- Ну почему она так поступает?!
> -- Почему, почему... ЖЕНЩИНА!


Да, с одной стороны. Но с другой -- женщины могут участвовать в философских спорах совсем не хуже мужчин, в чём я убеждаюсь, Юй Кан)

----------


## Антончик

> Что значит "правильное"? С 10-ю неблагими все ясно, но чуть глубже в человеческие отношения и уже непонятно что тут какое.


я пару раз пытался выяснить этот вопрос у Учителей. Один раз неправильно сформулировал и получил рассказ о благих и неблагих деяниях. Во второй раз у другого спросил конкретне, но точного и однозначного ответа так и не получил.

Остальным поясняю, смысл вопроса в том, что в простых ситуациях понятно что хорошо, а что плохо. Но если рассматривать реальную жизнь, чуть более сложные взаимосвязи, то уже становится существенно турднее в некоторых случаях определить, что является "благим действием", а что "неблагим", так как возникает куча аспектов, каждый в отдельности может быть как благим так и неблдагим для рахных существ одновременно в одной ситуации. А таких аспектов несколько.
Плюс ты ограничен в своих "вычислительных ресурасх мозга" и не можешь предугадать точно всю ситуацию на много ходово вперёд по всем возможным веткам вариантов развития событий. В которых сочетания этих благих и неблагих аспектво могут опять тки отличаться от тех, что ты уже успел для данной ситуации рассмотреть.
В такой ситуации сложно однозначно определить, это точно хорошо, или это точно плохо.

Повторю, речь про "сложные ситуации" )))

----------

Neroli (11.12.2014), Фил (11.12.2014), Шавырин (11.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, с одной стороны. Но с другой -- женщины могут участвовать в философских спорах совсем не хуже мужчин, в чём я убеждаюсь, Юй Кан)


А то! Догадливость, искусно сочетаемая с повадливостью, не менее страшна, чем красота... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> я пару раз пытался выяснить этот вопрос у Учителей...


*  *  *

Вставши на Путь сам
либо будучи поставлен туда кем-то —
*иди, делай хоть что-нибудь*
и не докучай Наставнику
вопросами об у-вэе...
Объяснить, что такое у-вэй, упоминаемый, к слову, и в буддийских текстах? : )

----------

Фил (11.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> я пару раз пытался выяснить этот вопрос у Учителей. Один раз неправильно сформулировал и получил рассказ о благих и неблагих деяниях. Во второй раз у другого спросил конкретне, но точного и однозначного ответа так и не получил...


Я раньше думала, что нужно следить за мотивацией. Чем меньше эгоизма - тем лучше. Но жизнь показывает, что даже тут не все так однозначно. Бывает, что здоровый эгоизм все лечит))  
"Свобода выбора" - ответственность и тяжкая ноша))

----------

Vladiimir (11.12.2014), Антончик (11.12.2014), Сергей Хос (11.12.2014), Сергей Ч (11.12.2014), Юй Кан (11.12.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Допустим,существует "свободный" выбор; который часто трактуется , как "правильный" выбор (ибо : " я не враг самому себе" ) 

Отсюда ...

Если выбор в какой-то мере не верен , то стало быть он не был "свободен" или был навязан (обстоятельствами ,например) .

Так или нет ?

----------


## Neroli

> ...который часто трактуется , как "правильный" выбор (ибо : " я не враг самому себе" )


Не правильно трактуется, imho.

----------

Vladiimir (11.12.2014), Шавырин (11.12.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Не правильно трактуется, imho.


Возможно. Сужу по-себе ,если я что-то выбрал , то значит :" Так надо !"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я раньше думала, что нужно сделать за мотивацией. Чем меньше эгоизма - тем лучше. Но жизнь показывает, что даже тут не все так однозначно. Бывает, что здоровый эгоизм все лечит))


Во, ура. Это ж почти правильный пересказ сказанного в Дхаммападе! : )

165

Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. 
Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.

166

Пусть он не пренебрегает своим собственным благом, как бы ни было велико благо другого. 
Познав свое благо, пусть он будет привержен высшему благу.

----------

Neroli (11.12.2014), Антончик (11.12.2014), Сергей Ч (11.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Возможно. Сужу по-себе ,если я что-то выбрал , то значит :" Так надо !"


В любом случае, интересно, почему вы самого себя считаете обуславливающим фактором.
Типа "раз мой выбор продиктован моим желанием - значит выбор не свободен". Так? А почему так?

----------

Vladiimir (11.12.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> В любом случае, интересно, почему вы самого себя считаете обуславливающим фактором.
> Типа "раз мой выбор продиктован моим желанием - значит я не свободен". Так? А почему так?


Ну это знаете , как у Пелевина в "Ч и П" после совершения действия включается "внутренний прокурор" , "внутренний адвокат" , "судья" , "суд присяжных" и т.д. 

И докопаться до "того" кто этот выбор сделал и оформил в действие , порой очень сложно  :Cry:

----------

Фил (11.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В любом случае, интересно, почему вы самого себя считаете обуславливающим фактором.
> Типа "раз мой выбор продиктован моим желанием - значит выбор не свободен". Так? А почему так?


Ответ -- опять из Дхаммапады (там есть целая "Глава о своём я"):

160

Ведь свое я - господин себе. Кто же ещё может быть господином? 
Полный смирением своего я человек находит господина, которого трудно найти.

161

Самим сделано зло, саморождённое, самовозникшее. 
Оно побеждает глупца, как алмаз - драгоценный камень.

----------

Neroli (11.12.2014), Фил (11.12.2014), Шавырин (11.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну это знаете , как у Пелевина в "Ч и П" после совершения действия включается "внутренний прокурор" , "внутренний адвокат" , "судья" , "суд присяжных" и т.д. 
> 
> И докопаться до "того" кто этот выбор сделал и оформил в действие , порой очень сложно


Это "включается", когда ответственность нести неохота. Поиск на кого бы все свалить))
Но как все это отменяет свободу выбора?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это "включается", когда ответственность нести неохота. Поиск на кого бы все свалить))
> Но как все это отменяет свободу выбора?


А никак! %) Ибо можешь свободно свалить ответственность на того, кого сам и выберешь. : ))
Мудро доверив всё остальное (или -- вообще ВСЁ) Карме! : )

----------


## Шавырин

> Это "включается", когда ответственность нести неохота. Поиск на кого бы все свалить))
> Но как все это отменяет свободу выбора?


Кто этот тот кто делает свободный выбор ?

Вопрос ,скорее, для себя  :Embarrassment: 

Может это и есть сам выбор

----------


## Юй Кан

Из Бхара сутты:

"Что есть бремя, монахи? Ответом будет пять накоплений захваченности. Каковы эти пять? Это накопление захваченности формой-внешностью, накопление захваченности ощущениями, накопление захваченности представлениями, накопление захваченности сформированным опытом, накопление захваченности различением. Вот что называется бременем, монахи.

А *кто* есть носитель бремени, монахи? Это *личность*. Это некий уважаемый, у кого есть определённое имя и определённая родословная. Вот *кто* называется носителем бремени, монахи."
Или -- так, оттуда же:

"Пять накоплений есть бремя,
а личность есть носитель бремени.
Принятие бремени приносит страдание существам,
а избавление от бремени приносит счастье.

Сложив с себя бремя, достойный почитания
Не берёт себе другое бремя.
Полностью искоренил жажду тот,
кто достиг совершенного покоя".

----------

Neroli (11.12.2014), Vladiimir (11.12.2014), Балдинг (11.12.2014), Сергей Ч (11.12.2014), Шавырин (11.12.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Из Бхара сутты:
> 
> "Что есть бремя, монахи? Ответом будет пять накоплений захваченности. Каковы эти пять? Это накопление захваченности формой-внешностью, накопление захваченности ощущениями, накопление захваченности представлениями, накопление захваченности сформированным опытом, накопление захваченности различением. Вот что называется бременем, монахи.
> 
> А *кто* есть носитель бремени, монахи? Это *личность*. Это некий уважаемый, у кого есть определённое имя и определённая родословная. Вот *кто* называется носителем бремени, монахи."
> Или -- так, оттуда же:
> 
> "Пять накоплений есть бремя,
> а личность есть носитель бремени.
> ...


Т.е личность - бремя , кое-е и "обладает" свободным выбором (личность).

Избавление от которого приносит счастье !

Шах и мат , свободники  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Т.е личность - бремя , кое-е и "обладает" свободным выбором (личность).
> 
> Избавление от которого приносит счастье !
> 
> Шах и мат , свободники


Личность - носитель бремени. А кто же тогда тот, кто способен с себя это бремя сложить, полностью искоренить жажду и достичь совершенного покоя?

Рокировка.

----------

Антончик (11.12.2014), Шавырин (11.12.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Личность - носитель бремени. А кто же тогда тот, кто способен с себя это бремя сложить, полностью искоренить жажду и достичь совершенного покоя?
> 
> Рокировка.


 Нечего складывать , нечего искоренять , нечего достигать.

*Разбрасывает фигуры*

----------


## Neroli

> Нечего складывать , нечего искоренять , нечего достигать.


Это выбор.




> *Разбрасывает фигуры*


И это выбор.

А где тут несвобода?

----------


## Шавырин

> Это выбор.
> 
> 
> И это выбор.
> 
> А где тут несвобода?

----------

Neroli (11.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не правильно трактуется, imho.


Чуток оффтопа на тему "Пишем _неправильно_ или _не правильно_ -- по-русски". : ) А то часто встречается раздельное...

В таких наречных (от слова "наречие", каким и является слово "правильно" : ) случаях с приставкой "не-", используемой для образования слов с противоположным смыслом, проверка достаточно простая. 
Если предположить, что "не" при "правильно" и прочих наречиях используется как частица отрицания, то получается чепуха: "Это *не* правильно, а -- *неправильно*". : )
Особый случай написания -- при конструкциях уточняющих (а не категорически возражающих : ), с вводными словами: "Это *не вполне правильно*, потому что..."

----------

Neroli (11.12.2014), Vladiimir (11.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А то! Догадливость, искусно сочетаемая с повадливостью, не менее страшна, чем красота... : )


А знания, знания-то?))))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> А знания, знания-то?))))))


Как в анеке о сапожнике, похожем на Карла Маркса, какому (сапожнику, не Марксу!) энкавэдэшники предложили сбрить бороду, чтоб не вызывать ненужных ассоциаций, а он и ответил: "Усы и бороду сбрить -- не проблема. А -- умище? Умище-то куда я дену?!".
Да? : )

----------

Фил (11.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Как в анеке о сапожнике, похожем на Карла Маркса, какому (сапожнику, не Марксу!) энкавэдэшники предложили сбрить бороду, чтоб не вызывать ненужных ассоциаций, а он и ответил: "Усы и бороду сбрить -- не проблема. А -- умище? Умище-то куда я дену?!".
> Да? : )


Ну примерно так). Не надо принижать женское умище))))))).

----------

Шавырин (11.12.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну примерно так). Не надо принижать женское умище))))))).


Договорились. : )

Славься, славься женский ум,
средоточие фсех дум!

----------


## Нико

> Договорились. : )
> 
> Славься, славься женский ум,
> средоточие фсех дум!


Не надо сарказма тут, а то я могу и огорчиться)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не надо сарказма тут, а то я могу и огорчиться)


Вот кто бы другой спорил, а я -- нет! Отвял... %)

----------

Нико (11.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

> "Что есть бремя, монахи? Ответом будет пять накоплений захваченности. Каковы эти пять? Это накопление захваченности формой-внешностью, накопление захваченности ощущениями, накопление захваченности представлениями, накопление захваченности сформированным опытом, накопление захваченности различением. Вот что называется бременем, монахи.
> 
> А кто есть носитель бремени, монахи? Это личность. Это некий уважаемый, у кого есть определённое имя и определённая родословная. Вот кто называется носителем бремени, монахи."


У машины есть колеса, есть мотор, есть кузов, есть шасси, есть руль управления. Каждое в отдельности не есть машина. Каждое в отдельности можно сделать более совершенным. Машина это средство передвижения. Отказываясь от технического прогресса, человек открывает истину - он ходит на двух ногах.

----------


## Фил

> Конечно, Чандракирти пока еще никто не критиковал. ))))
> Да и как его критиковать, если он сперва на десяти страницах объясняет, что никакой собственной сущности и абсолюта нет, а потом вдруг заявляет:
> 
> Более того, в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’» Чандракитри доказывает, опираясь на цитаты из первоисточника, что, *если бы [истинная] природа не существовала, то лишения, преперпеваемые бодхисаттвами ради её постижения, были бы бессмысленны*: 
> 
> «Вопрос: Кроме того, какова их *природа* (rang bzhin, svabhava) [т.е. какова природа, постигаемая бодхисаттвами]? 
> Ответ: Это нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, это *сущность* (ngo bo, svarupa), постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения. 
> Вопрос: Существует ли она? 
> Ответ: *Кто возьмётся утверждать, что она не существует?* Если бы её не было, к чему тогда бодхисаттвам осваивать пути Парамит? Ибо именно для  постижения этого ноумена [абсолютной истины] бодхисаттвы идут на бесчисленные лишения». 
> ...


Вообще то в 5 томе Ламрима ниже по тексту объясняется этот отрывок из Чандракирти и предостерегается от от неправильного понимания слов Чандракирти как утверждения нечто самосущего.
Зачем в отрыве от контекста цитировать?

Я верил в Чандракирти  :Smilie:  
Он - молодец!  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще то в 5 томе Ламрима ниже по тексту объясняется этот отрывок из Чандракирти и предостерегается от от неправильного понимания слов Чандракирти как утверждения нечто самосущего.
> Зачем в отрыве от контекста цитировать?
> 
> Я верил в Чандракирти  
> Он - молодец!


Неужто поняли, что там дальше написано? не могу поверить ))))
Разъясните, плз.

----------

Фил (25.03.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это выбор.
> 
> 
> И это выбор.
> 
> А где тут несвобода?


Несвобода тут в том , что нет ничего, кроме выбора  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Несвобода тут в том , что нет ничего ,кроме выбора .


Несвобода - в принуждении к свободе? ))

----------

Шавырин (25.03.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Несвобода - в принуждении к свободе? ))


Точно !  :Frown: 

П.С. Существует древняя легенда , что наше подсознание не воспринимает частицу "не", по-сему свобода во всём , кроме выбора.

----------


## Фил

> Неужто поняли, что там дальше написано? не могу поверить ))))
> Разъясните, плз.


А Вы не читали что ли?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы не читали что ли?


Читал, конечно, но мне интересно ваше мнение. Очень мудреный текст особенно по-русски. К тому же Алюс вносит терминологическую путаницу, не различая в переводе сварупу и свабхаву - у него это все "природа". Если последовательно переводить сварупу (ngo bo или rang gi ngo bo) как "сущность", получится совершенно другой текст.

----------

Aion (25.03.2015), Neroli (25.03.2015), Нико (25.03.2015), Фил (25.03.2015), Шавырин (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Читал, конечно, но мне интересно ваше мнение. Очень мудреный текст особенно по-русски. К тому же Алюс вносит терминологическую путаницу, не различая в переводе сварупу и свабхаву - у него это все "природа". Если последовательно переводить сварупу (ngo bo или rang gi ngo bo) как "сущность", получится совершенно другой текст.


Я пока не дочитал, но у меня изначально было подозрение, что к текстам Чандракирти нужно подходить с позиции мадхъямаки.
Ну вот такие отрывки интересные




> То есть [Чандракирти] называет утверждение о
> самосущем бытии этернализмом, а мнение, что прежнее самосущее потом разрушается,—
> терминализмом. 
> Но [он] так не называет [признание] простого существования и разрушения.


т.е. явно указывается, что ключ к пониманию мадхъямаки лежит за пределами нигилизма, этернализма и терминализма.
Что и я предполагал. И попытки натянуть Чандру на что нибудь из этих трех возможно и будут успешными, но - неправильными!

А как уж там переводятся тибетские слова, я не знаю, Вы - лучше знаете  :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> т.е. явно указывается, что ключ к пониманию мадхъямаки лежит за пределами нигилизма, этернализма и терминализма.
> Что и я предполагал. И попытки натянуть Чандру на что нибудь из этих трех возможно и будут успешными, но - неправильными!


Да там простой месседж на самом деле: истинно-сущее есть, но оно постигается как таковое (как сварупа-сущность = татхата) лишь просветленным сознанием будд - это область высшей истины (парамартха-сатья = "бытие высшего объекта"). А для ограниченного сознания то же самое предстает в своих признаках (как природ-свабхава = феноменальная видимость), и здесь возникают все эти заморочки: нигилизм, этернализм и терминализм, которые к описанию реальности (видимой буддами) просто не имеют никакого отношения. Это область относительной, обусловленной истины (самврити-сатья = "бытие объекта, являющегося покровом реальности").
При этом еще надо учитывать, что парамартха-сатья и самврити-сатья в прасангике школы гелуг считаются единосущими (в других школах не так).
То есть природа-признак одновременно и раскрывает истинную сущность, и вуалирует ее.
Примерно как если бы огонь был горячим, но не обжигал )))
Но это не значит, что огня нет как сущего. Просто он не определяется своими признаками, хоть и имеет их. Такая вот странная диалектика.

----------

Neroli (25.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> пока не дочитал, но у меня изначально было подозрение, что к текстам Чандракирти нужно подходить с позиции мадхъямаки.


Это правильное подозрение!!!




> т.е. явно указывается, что ключ к пониманию мадхъямаки лежит за пределами нигилизма, этернализма и терминализма.
> Что и я предполагал. И попытки натянуть Чандру на что нибудь из этих трех возможно и будут успешными, но - неправильными!


Всё верно, но что такое "терминализм"?

----------

Фил (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Всё верно, но что такое "терминализм"?


Всегда существовало, а потом - прекратилось.
Тоже критикуется. Но это даже и без критики - бредово.

----------

Нико (25.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всё верно, но что такое "терминализм"?


терминализм - прекращение, а нигилизм - отсутствие.

----------

Нико (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да там простой месседж на самом деле: истинно-сущее есть, но оно постигается как таковое (как сварупа-сущность = татхата) лишь просветленным сознанием будд - это область высшей истины (парамартха-сатья = "бытие высшего объекта"). А для ограниченного сознания то же самое предстает в своих признаках (как природ-свабхава = феноменальная видимость), и здесь возникают все эти заморочки: нигилизм, этернализм и терминализм, которые к описанию реальности (видимой буддами) просто не имеют никакого отношения. Это область относительной, обусловленной истины (самврити-сатья = "бытие объекта, являющегося покровом реальности").
> При этом еще надо учитывать, что парамартха-сатья и самврити-сатья в прасангике школы гелуг считаются единосущими (в других школах не так).
> То есть природа-признак одновременно и раскрывает истинную сущность, и вуалирует ее.
> Примерно как если бы огонь был горячим, но не обжигал )))
> Но это не значит, что огня нет как сущего. Просто он не определяется своими признаками, хоть и имеет их. Такая вот странная диалектика.


Я не готов уже на таком уровне вести разговор. поскольку Вы явно к нему давным-давно подготовились и теперь как фокусник из шляпы все эти домашние заготовки вытаскиваете.
У меня просто уверенность именно в "мадхъямическом" Чандракирти и никаком другом.
Почему - объяснить не могу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня просто уверенность именно в "мадхъямическом" Чандракирти и никаком другом.
> Почему - объяснить не могу.


Главное - научиться понимать, в чем именно вы уверены )))))

----------


## Фил

> Главное - научиться понимать, в чем именно вы уверены )))))


В процессе (учения пониманию, нахожусь я  :Smilie:  ) .....

----------

Шавырин (25.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В процессе (учения пониманию, нахожусь я  ) .....


Вот это очень интересный эффект (я давно его наблюдаю): уверенность наступает прежде понимания. ))

----------

Neroli (25.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот это очень интересный эффект (я давно его наблюдаю): уверенность наступает прежде понимания. ))


А в чём проблема, Хос? Чандракирти не относится(сился) к мадхьямаке?

----------

Фил (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вот это очень интересный эффект (я давно его наблюдаю): уверенность наступает прежде понимания. ))


Конечно! А как иначе?
Сейчас то знания нет, есть только уверенность.
Когда будет знание - я буду знать. 
Мне не нужно будет быть в этом уверенным.
Шраддха!

----------


## Фил

> А в чём проблема, Хос? Чандракирти не относится(сился) к мадхьямаке?


У Сергея свои подозрения на этот счёт!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> У Сергея свои подозрения на этот счёт!


И потому Средний ламрим, похоже, его сразил!)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А в чём проблема, Хос? Чандракирти не относится(сился) к мадхьямаке?


Относится, но сама эта формулировка не содержит никакого понимания. И Цонкапа, и Горампа, и Долпопа, и Лонгченпа, и все прочие, так же как и Фил, были уверены в том, что Чандракирти относится(сился) к мадхьямаке.
И при этом все они толковали все своершенно по-разному. С полной уверенностью при этом.
Поэтому утверждение Фила "У меня просто уверенность именно в "мадхъямическом" Чандракирти" - само по себе вообще ничего не означает.
Нужно не какую-то там "уверенность" иметь, а именно понимать: что такое мадхьямика, как ее излагал Чандракирти и так далее.

----------


## Won Soeng

Куда только не относят тех, кто уже не возражает...

----------

Aion (25.03.2015), Монферран (05.01.2023), Сергей Хос (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Относится, но сама эта формулировка не содержит никакого понимания. И Цонкапа, и Горампа, и Долпопа, и Лонгченпа, и все прочие, так же как и Фил, были уверены в том, что Чандракирти относится(сился) к мадхьямаке.
> И при этом все они толковали все своершенно по-разному. С полной уверенностью при этом.
> Поэтому утверждение Фила "У меня просто уверенность именно в "мадхъямическом" Чандракирти" - само по себе вообще ничего не означает.
> Нужно не какую-то там "уверенность" иметь, а именно понимать: что такое мадхьямика, как ее излагал Чандракирти и так далее.


Ну а какая разница?
Есть мадхъямака. 
Если выяснится, что Чандракирти излагал вовсе не мадхъямаку, что от этого поменяется?
Мадхъямака куда-то денется?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мадхъямака куда-то денется?


Без понимания она в вашем уме даже не появится )))

----------


## Фил

> Без понимания она в вашем уме даже не появится )))


Понимание мадхъямаки бывает отдельно от мадхъямаки?
И что сначала появляется в уме: мадхямака или понимание её?
И как понять то, о чем до этого понятия не имел? 
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (25.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понимание мадхъямаки бывает отдельно от мадхъямаки?


Именно потому и не появится, что отдельно от понимания не бывает.

----------


## Дубинин

Вот велика наука: ничего не откидывать и ничему не следовать..А когда спросят : "а что это было?"- пургу гнать про "абсолют запредельный"...)))

----------


## Фил

> Именно потому и не появится, что отдельно от понимания не бывает.


Откуда тогда понимание берется?
Из ниоткуда?

----------


## Фил

> Вот велика наука: ничего не откидывать и ничему не следовать..А когда спросят : "а что это было?"- пургу гнать про "абсолют запредельный"...)))


 Пургу обычно гонят, пытаясь что-то объяснить, не понимая того, на чем эти объяснения стоят.

----------

Шавырин (25.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Пургу обычно гонят, пытаясь что-то объяснить, не понимая того, на чем эти объяснения стоят.


"Пурга" от "не пурги" отличается тем- может ли говорящий- точно исполнить предназначение речи- рядом звуков (символов)- подвести человека к ожидаемому переживанию. К "запредельному- вне всего.."- подвести не возможно- отсюда все слова об этом-"пурга")))

----------


## Фил

> "Пурга" от "не пурги" отличается тем- может ли говорящий- точно исполнить предназначение речи- рядом звуков (символов)- подвести человека к ожидаемому переживанию. К "запредельному- вне всего.."- подвести не возможно- отсюда все слова об этом-"пурга")))


Об этом тоже в 5 томе Ламрима написано.
Что типа "зачем вы мадхъямики тогда что-то говорите, если ничего объяснить невозможно..."
и ответ там есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Об этом тоже в 5 томе Ламрима написано.
> Что типа "зачем вы мадхъямики тогда что-то говорите, если ничего объяснить невозможно..."
> и ответ там есть


Я к стыду своему- десятки лекций и ретритов про это слушал- но тогда- пятый том ещё не вышел, а сейчас как-то... в общем всё изустно проходили))

----------

Фил (25.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Откуда тогда понимание берется?
> Из ниоткуда?


Конечно, из ниоткуда: возникает из пустоты природы ума (Дхармакайи) как акт творческой фантазии.

----------

Шавырин (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я к стыду своему- десятки лекций и ретритов про это слушал- но тогда- пятый том ещё не вышел, а сейчас как-то... в общем всё изустно проходили))


Ну а я только прочитал  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Конечно, из ниоткуда: возникает из пустоты природы ума (Дхармакайи) как акт творческой фантазии.


И какой в таком понимании толк?
Это понимание пустое по своей сути?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И какой в таком понимании толк?


Что значит "в таком"? другого просто не существует.
Не желаете ничего понимать? ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

Понимание предмета - всегда отдельно от предмета, поскольку является отражением, моделью предмета.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023), Шавырин (25.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понимание предмета - всегда отдельно от предмета, поскольку является отражением, моделью предмета.


А у вас в дзене разве есть предметы, отдельные от ума, которые могли бы быть отражением? мне всегда казалось, что дзен в основном придерживается воззрения читтаматры, а с этой позиции говорить о модели и отражении как-то нелепо )))

----------


## Aion

> Откуда тогда понимание берется?
> Из ниоткуда?


Платона почитайте (или Джамгона Конгтрула, если вера позволяет).

----------

Сергей Хос (25.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Платона почитайте (или Джамгона Конгтрула, если вера позволяет).


А еще лучше - Вималакирти: 

Обращаясь к Манджушри, Вималакирти сказал: «Манджушри, как может иметь корень то, что не имеет основы? Таким образом, все вещи происходят от корня, который не имеет основы».

----------

Aion (25.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это понимание пустое по своей сути?


Все вещи относительного мира пусты от собственной сути, и слова тут не исключение.
Полнота же содержится в Дхармакае ума, но она не вербализуется "как есть", будучи чистым безобъектным (anupalabdha, mi dmigs pa) пониманием.
Но в творческом акте "говорения" это непостижимое и безобъектное может произвести слова, рождающие в другом (или в себе самом) такое же непостижимое и безобъектное понимание, как и то, из которого эти слова были рождены.
Вот так и общаемся )))))

----------

Aion (25.03.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А у вас в дзене разве есть предметы, отдельные от ума, которые могли бы быть отражением? мне всегда казалось, что дзен в основном придерживается воззрения читтаматры, а с этой позиции говорить о модели и отражении как-то нелепо )))


Не просите меня отвечать за дзен, но скажу, что все предметы и есть предметы лишь ума. Однако понимание предметов - это отдельные предметы ума. Чашка она и без названия - чаша. А название "чашка" - лишь понимание чашек, результат способности их различать и использовать.

Может быть, возникает иллюзия парадокса, что это еще за чашка, которая без названия? Когда Вы используете чашку, Вам не нужно думать при этом ее название. Поэтому в уме присутствует не одно, а множество отражений, связанных между собой. Грубо, говорят о двойственности (потому что среди явлений ума большое чувственное значение имеет контакт опор и явлений).

Это как мороженое и деньги, за которое можно мороженое купить. Деньги не заменяют мороженое, но являются множеством вариантов, среди которых есть и вариант съесть мороженое.

Если у Вас только одно зеркало, Вы можете отразить весь мир, кроме самого зеркала. Но если у Вас два зеркала, Вы увидите бесконечную череду отражений. Поэтому, когда мы говорим о двойственности, в действительности мы говорим о путанице в бесконечных производных, в которых потерян их безначальный прообраз.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Фил

Сергей, а почему Вы решили, что Вы - правы?

----------


## Фил

> Платона почитайте (или Джамгона Конгтрула, если вера позволяет).


Читал. Забавно.
Веры нет.
Читать могу все, никто не запрещает.

----------


## Фил

> А еще лучше - Вималакирти: 
> 
> Обращаясь к Манджушри, Вималакирти сказал: «Манджушри, как может иметь корень то, что не имеет основы? Таким образом, все вещи происходят от корня, который не имеет основы».


5-й том Ламрима читаю!

----------


## Aion

> Читал.


Поняли?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, а почему Вы решили, что Вы - правы?


Потому что у меня нет намерения говорить неправду ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не просите меня отвечать за дзен, но скажу, что все предметы и есть предметы лишь ума.


В таком случае, какой предмет отражает говорящий о пустоте?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 5-й том Ламрима читаю!


То есть вас интересует не просто Чандракирти, но еще и в интерпретации Цонкапы.
А почему Вы решили, что Вы - правы (в таком выборе)? ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все вещи относительного мира пусты от собственной сути, и слова тут не исключение.
> Полнота же содержится в Дхармакае ума, но она не вербализуется "как есть", будучи чистым безобъектным (anupalabdha, mi dmigs pa) пониманием.
> Но в творческом акте "говорения" это непостижимое и безобъектное может произвести слова, рождающие в другом (или в себе самом) такое же непостижимое и безобъектное понимание, как и то, из которого эти слова были рождены.
> Вот так и общаемся )))))


Проблема терминов в возможности их интерпретации без ясного представления предмета, этими терминами обозначаемого.
Можно понимать термин Дхармакая не одним лишь возможным способом, и в результате у кого-то будет иллюзия понимания (ложное согласие) сказанного, у кого-то иллюзия непонимания (ложное возражение). И плодятся споры вокруг слов о словах.

С чисто психологической точки зрения (я говорю о научной психологии, которая занимается общей теорией психики, ее наиболее полной и действующей модели) можно говорить о двух языках, которыми владеет каждый индивид. Первый язык - внутренний, второй внешний. Первый предназначен для внутреннего, безмолвного отражения актуального мироустройства, второй, для коммуникации с другими индивидами. 

Первый язык - это феноменальная онтология, то, что мы умеем воспринимать и различать. 
Второй язык - это номинальная (ноуменальная) онтология, то, что мы умеем выражать

И вот проблема второго языка в том, что у него двойственный источник образования. С одной стороны, он рождается потребностью в выражении того, что мы воспринимаем.
С другой стороны, он рождается потребностью понять то, что выражают другие индивиды. Первая часть вполне связана с феноменами, и нам понятны соответствующие названия. Вторая часть может иметь лишь номинальные взаимозависимости и не иметь в основе конкретного феномена (или подозревать в качестве феномена некоторое их множество)

Не проводя параллелей с терминологиями буддизма, чтобы не возбуждать излишне интерпретирующие привязанности, замечу лишь, что переходя от масштаба индивида к масштабу всех живых существ (а этот переход может быть довольно мучительным из-за привязанностей, хоть и очевиден по факту его совершения), можно сказать о незначимости основы для всех сложившихся феноменов (объектов внутреннего языка каждого индивида). Может быть трудно представить, но если досконально проверять, то оказывается, что функции коммуникации вполне достаточно для построения феноменального (внутреннего) опыта всех чувствующих существ-индивидов, охватывающего все миры сансары.

Это подобно "точке изображения" в фрактальных моделях (L-системы), когда сама система правил преобразования изображения определяет получающееся изображение, независимо от того, что именно она преобразовывает.

То есть за феноменальную основу можно взять любое начальное приближения, в том числе - пустое.

Поэтому можно сказать, что в результате, все феномены пусты. Они образуются подобно веренице отражений зеркала в зеркале.
Единственной сложностью всегда остается та самая реальность этих двух зеркал (даже одного зеркала).

Сделать решающий ход, отбрасывающий окончательные привязанности к хоть какой-то опоре для всего - считается самым окончательным преобразованием (пробуждением) ума.

Поэтому говорится: все вещи произошли из одного и возвращаются к одному. К чему возвращается один?

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023), Сергей Хос (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> То есть вас интересует не просто Чандракирти, но еще и в интерпретации Цонкапы.
> А почему Вы решили, что Вы - правы (в таком выборе)? )))


В том то и дело, что я не решил, а Вы почему то решили. Причем безосновательно.

А интерпретация мне все равно чья, хоть Александра Барда, хоть - Ваша  :Smilie: .

----------


## Фил

> Поняли?


Конечно понял то, что хотел сказать Платон.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Первый язык - это феноменальная онтология, то, что мы умеем воспринимать и различать. 
> Второй язык - это номинальная (ноуменальная) онтология, то, что мы умеем выражать


Осталось еще рассказать о связи этих двух языков между собой.
Ведь "внутренний язык" (private language), как прекрасно продемонстрировал Витгенштейн, не пользуется понятиями и категориями.
Поэтому встает вопрос, как они возникают.

----------


## Aion

> Конечно понял то, что хотел сказать Платон.


Тогда забыли, видать, и об анамнезисе, и о ригпа (если Джамгона Конгтрула поняли)?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Тогда забыли, видать, и об анамнезисе, и о ригпа (если Джамгона Конгтрула поняли)?


Нет. 
Но с чего Вы взяли, что они - правы?

----------


## Aion

> Нет. 
> Но с чего Вы взяли, что они - правы?


Внимательно исследуйте своё понимание, и сами ответите на свой вопрос, откуда оно берётся.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Внимательно исследуйте своё понимание, и сами ответите на свой вопрос, откуда оно берётся.


 У меня такого вопроса нет.

----------


## Aion

> У меня такого вопроса нет.


А #2684?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. 
> Но с чего Вы взяли, что они - правы?


Фил, какая разница, кто прав, кто неправ?
Если ум пребывает в покое - это ясно. Нечего сравнивать, не в чем сомневаться.

Покой, как опора, не нуждается в правоте каких бы то ни было идей (и уж тем более тех, кто их выражал или выражает)

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023), Фил (25.03.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В таком случае, какой предмет отражает говорящий о пустоте?


Даже говорящему это может быть толком неизвестно. Стоит ли нам здесь гадать?

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Фил

> А #2684?


Это вопрос к утверждению Хоса. Не было бы утверждения, не было бы и вопроса.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, какая разница, кто прав, кто неправ?
> Если ум пребывает в покое - это ясно. Нечего сравнивать, не в чем сомневаться.
> 
> Покой, как опора, не нуждается в правоте каких бы то ни было идей (и уж тем более тех, кто их выражал или выражает)


Поддерживаю, но не могу отметать напрочь возможность познания. Пэтому и участвую в разговоре.

----------


## Aion

> Это вопрос к утверждению Хоса. Не было бы утверждения, не было бы и вопроса.


Было бы понимание, не было бы вопроса.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поддерживаю, но не могу отметать напрочь возможность познания. Пэтому и участвую в разговоре.


Больше всего разговоров там, где познание заброшено

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже говорящему это может быть толком неизвестно. Стоит ли нам здесь гадать?


Стоит подумать, всегда ли ум отражает предмет.

----------

Aion (25.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Стоит подумать, всегда ли ум отражает предмет.


И если нет, что же тогда отражается в уме?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей Хос (25.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И вообще, как сказано

Поскольку в великом покое – успокоение всех восприятий и умопостроений, ни один Будда не провозгласил никакого Учения.
ММК 25.24

А вы говорите - отражать )))))

----------

Aion (25.03.2015), Фил (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Было бы понимание, не было бы вопроса.


Значит понимания нет.

----------


## Фил

> И вообще, как сказано
> 
> Поскольку в великом покое – успокоение всех восприятий и умопостроений, ни один Будда не провозгласил никакого Учения.
> ММК 25.24
> 
> А вы говорите - отражать )))))


Вот это - правильно.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.03.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Стоит подумать, всегда ли ум отражает предмет.


Вы предлагаете мне об этом подумать? У меня уже есть хороший анализ этого вопроса и нужный ответ, не требующий больше раздумий.
Все что ум отражает - и есть предметы. Собственно предметы ум и создает, ибо без ума ничто не имеет значения и не различается ничем от чего бы то ни было другого.

Отражение - это довольно грубое приближение реального психического процесса, имеющее достаточную близость к реальности только в самих отдельных моментах, вырванных из бесконечных потоков.

Нужно уметь гибко менять масштаб обозрения психического процесса, и один из прорывных масштабов такого обозрения это двенадцатизвенная цепь взаимной обусловленности.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все что ум отражает - и есть предметы.


Но это не единственный модус пребывания ума. Он может еще покоиться в природе собственной отражающей способности.
И это - вне пратитьясамутпады.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но это не единственный модус пребывания ума. Он может еще покоиться в природе собственной отражающей способности.
> И это - вне пратитьясамутпады.


Нирвана - вполне себе предмет и у нирваны есть отражение (и не одно, даже в самом тонком приближении можно увидеть три).
Поэтому и задается вопрос "к чему возвращается один". Это способ отбросить представления и шагнуть за дверь. 

И это не вне пратитьясамутпады. Это прекращение неведения.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2023)

----------


## Aion

> Значит понимания нет.


Cherchez le vide...

----------


## Нико

> И вообще, как сказано
> 
> Поскольку в великом покое – успокоение всех восприятий и умопостроений, ни один Будда не провозгласил никакого Учения.
> ММК 25.24
> 
> А вы говорите - отражать )))))


Это так ценно! Потому что невероятно смешно!!!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что невероятно смешно!!!


Да Нагарджуна вообще весельчак был тот еще. Анросов пишет, что у него какой-то трактат, не помню какой именно, написан тем же размером, каким пели похабные песенки на базаре, что-то вроде наших частушек.
Представляешь, перевести Муламадхьямика-карики частушками. Может, возьмешься? )))

И если помнишь, он свою карьеру йогина-чудесника начал с того, что невидимкой посещал царский гарем )))

----------

Фил (26.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нирвана - вполне себе предмет


хороший повод для шутки

50. Нирвана

        Пожилой карп дядя Сережа имел одну цель в жизни, одно заветное желание.
        И вдруг он увидел в реальности эту свою мечту, весь затрясся, загромыхал орденами и помчался навстречу ей.
        А как раз червь Феофан в это время появился на берегу пруда, сел с томиком Ницше и задумался о том, зачем ему, червю, дана жизнь.
        Купаться не хотелось, солнышко заходило, и Феофан смотрел вдаль.
        Карп дядя Сережа, однако, разлетевшись, вынужден был сделать «стоп машина» и сказать себе: в таком деле нужен ум, ум, ум, ум и ум.
        При этом карп дядя Сережа делал губами глотательные движения, т. к. был сильно проголодавшись.
        Затем он даже высунулся из пруда, воскликнувши: «Ум!»
        Червь Феофан переспросил, так как не понял сути, и между сушей и водой завязался разговор, причем о вечности, о бренности, и карп дядя Сережа настаивал, что во всем нужен ум, ум и ум, а червь Феофан все спрашивал, к чему этот ум, если надо освободиться от всего, от тела, от земного, и уйти.
        Слыша такие речи из уст своей, так сказать, мечты, карп дядя Сережа совсем потерял голову, звякнул орденами и предложил червю Феофану свои услуги в деле освобождения от тела, причем прямо здесь и теперь.
        Он сказал в том смысле, что, мол, хотите, войдете в пруд и исчезнете?

— Я помогу, могу, так сказать, помочь, — добавил он, — сам лично.
        Но червь Феофан вздохнул, потянулся, так что карп дядя Сережа опять звякнул, и сказал, что еще не достиг чего-то, карп не расслышал чего.
        То есть где-то там не рвано якобы и туда не достичь.
        Карп дядя Сережа хотел предложить, что порвет где надо, но на этом червь Феофан ушел домой, в почву, а карп дядя Сережа попрощался мысленно со своей мечтой, что делать, не рвано так не рвано…

----------

Aion (26.03.2015), Neroli (26.03.2015), Нико (26.03.2015), Фил (26.03.2015), Шавырин (26.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> хороший повод для шутки
> 
> 50. Нирвана
> 
>         Пожилой карп дядя Сережа имел одну цель в жизни, одно заветное желание.
>         И вдруг он увидел в реальности эту свою мечту, весь затрясся, загромыхал орденами и помчался навстречу ей.
>         А как раз червь Феофан в это время появился на берегу пруда, сел с томиком Ницше и задумался о том, зачем ему, червю, дана жизнь.
>         Купаться не хотелось, солнышко заходило, и Феофан смотрел вдаль.
>         Карп дядя Сережа, однако, разлетевшись, вынужден был сделать «стоп машина» и сказать себе: в таком деле нужен ум, ум, ум, ум и ум.
> ...


А кто автор???)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кто автор???)


Людмила Петрушевская.

----------

Фил (26.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Анросов пишет, что у него какой-то трактат, не помню какой именно, написан тем же размером, каким пели похабные песенки на базаре, что-то вроде наших частушек.


Это, наверное, его комменты на Гухьясамаджу. Читала, но бегло :Big Grin: 



> Представляешь, перевести Муламадхьямика-карики частушками. Может, возьмешься? )))


Обязательно, если заплатят))).




> И если помнишь, он свою карьеру йогина-чудесника начал с того, что невидимкой посещал царский гарем )))


ъъ

Вот про это не слышала).

----------


## Нико

> Людмила Петрушевская.


Та ещё тётя).

----------

Фил (26.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот про это не слышала).


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFGKvhE5UiY  здесь где-то рассказывает- с конца 47 минуты..

----------


## Нико

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFGKvhE5UiY  здесь где-то рассказывает- с конца 47 минуты..


Ты это смог дослушать до конца???

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты это смог дослушать до конца???


Это на другом форуме- кто-то ссылку дал, а я после "кача" в расслабуху- и того.. виноват((

----------

Денис Евгеньев (26.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это на другом форуме- кто-то ссылку дал, а я после "кача" в расслабуху- и того.. виноват((


Вот это надо внимательно прочесть. 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=308

----------


## Нико

> Что я действительно критикую – так это только способ аргументации Чже Ринпоче.


А что после этого благостно этот седовласый муж так долго говорит?

----------


## Фил

Мне вообще очень понравился универсальный довод Цонкапы против "пурги" и прочей критики и вопросов не по делу




> Поэтому такое [высказывание] является злословием против мадхъямиков 
> и притом самым низменным. 
> По поводу его опровержения уже много говорилось.


Вот это я понимаю!
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Нико (26.03.2015)

----------

